# Overclock.net Podcast: LIVE



## frickfrock999

*LISTEN LIVE:*

*www.twitch.tv/overclocktv*

Hello from the Overclock.Net Podcast Crew!









Live and direct. Our Twitch will be open for everybody to hang out, post delicious things, and of course listen to the crew talk about everything from video games to fine Canadian culture!

https://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv

Of course, we'll be taking on guests as well! So if you want to hop on the show and join us for a guest spot, shoot me over a PM!
*
Episode Archive*



Spoiler: Download and Episode Links



*
Episode 33 - A Blasting Cap In Your Pocket*
*
Episode 32 - No Man's Hype*
*
Episode 31 - The Red Tide Cometh Featuring Thracks Of AMD*
*
Episode 30 - We Love Bad Press Featuring Erik Adams Of XFX*
*
Episode 29 - Take THIS! Featuring Mike Fierheller of Thermaltake*
*
Episode 28 - OCN X Head Fi: The Collab Centuries In The Making*
*
Episode 27: Bulletproof: Featuring Josh Smith from Fractal Design*
*
Episode 26: In It To Win It. Featuring Andy Che From In Win Development*

*Episode 25: Polio Sucks*

*Episode 24 - Cookies For Breakfast: Featuring Jacob Freeman of EVGA.*

*Episode 23 - (WORLD EXCLUSIVE) Getting Wet With Derick Magnusen Of EK Water Blocks.*

*Episode 22 - The Mice Wars.*

*Episode 21 - Periphery Peripherals Featuring Chris From Logitech G!*

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/episode-18-video-games-are-serious-business*Episode 20 - The Story Of Seasonic PSUs. Featuring Walter From Seasonic!*

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/episode-18-video-games-are-serious-business*Episode 19 - HAXXX! Featuring Jason Worner from CASELABS*

*Episode 18 - Video Games Are Serious Business*

*Episode 17 - Danny Tanner's Delight Ft. Edward Crisler of Sapphire Technology*

*Episode 16 - Representing The Vape Naysh*

*Episode 15 - Selling Out*

*Episode 14 - The Worst Idea Ever*

*Episode 13 - This Isn't Even Our Final Form*

*Episode 12: You Ever Strap a Sim To a Train Track?*

*Episode 11: Spraying Bullets And Shrinking Nanometers*

*Episode 10: Korean Celery Technology.*

*Episode 9: Emulation Nation!*

*Episode 8: Rachel's 30 Minute Gigabites*

*Episode 7: Intel Hurts Our Feelings*

*Episode 6: The Mccain Potato Chronicles*

*Episode 5: Printing Fortunes*

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-4
*Episode 4: Old School Controversy*

*Episode 3: The Billionaire Nerd Club*

*Episode 2: Flying High on Electric Wings*

*Episode 1: Virtual Insanity*


----------



## BonzaiTree

Cheers guys, looking forward to talking and hanging out with you all!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I know I'll be there - I just love Canadians!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## mironccr345

Checking it out right now!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I know I'll be there - I just love Canadians!


QFT


----------



## huzzug

Subbed


----------



## Duality92

Awesome! can't wait!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I know I'll be there - I just love Canadians!


That's my fetish.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I know I'll be there - I just love Canadians!


The ways of Poutine concocting are mysterious and legendary.

I hope....one day.

I may be blessed with the secrets.


----------



## Duality92

I should eat poutine while I listen!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I should eat poutine while I listen!


SEND ME SOME!

There's some okay poutine around, but there's no God tier poutine like in Quebec or the bigger cities 

And by send me some...I mean send me some God tier St. Albert's cheese curds and I can make my own poutine lol.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I just realized that I might have a tough time making it tonight. Moving back in today after six solid weeks of Christmas break. I guess I'll call it close enough if the computer is usable and fish are not dead. This takes priority over most of that other boring stuff.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I just realized that I might have a tough time making it tonight. Moving back in today after six solid weeks of Christmas break. I guess I'll call it close enough if the computer is usable and fish are not dead. This takes priority over most of that other boring stuff.


<3


----------



## Wolfsbora

Hi everyone! While you're eating your poutine, you should catch up on your OCN Radio and listen to the premier episode over at Overclock.net's SoundCloud!!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Tonight is the night everyone!

Prepare your earholes for the smooth, chocolatey, equine sounds of @frickfrock999, the sultry lupine whispers of @Wolfsbora, and my heavy breathing influenced by years of eating poutine.

Join in and let your voice be heard on the TS3 chat listed in the OP of this thread!

I'll see you all there


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

(Your voice won't literally be heard, btt it will be figuratively heard, and you know, that's a start.)


----------



## Duality92

I'm already there if someone wants to join


----------



## RikkAndrsn

*OCN RADIO EPISODE 2: RIKK SAVES THE DAY*


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> *OCN RADIO EPISODE 2: RIKK SAVES THE DAY*


We love you bb.


----------



## frickfrock999

And so we close...
*
ANUDDA ONE.*


----------



## BonzaiTree

Cheers and thanks for coming out everybody!


----------



## TheBadBull

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Full chat log! (suck it uni)






Spoiler: timestamps and everything



<03:03:07> *** You are now talking in channel: "OCN Radio Channel"
<03:03:12> "TheBadBull": for the canada lovers


http://imgur.com/LySFn

<03:03:36> " CylindricalUnicorn": WHAT ABOOT FRICK?!
<03:03:52> " CylindricalUnicorn": >
<03:03:56> "TheBadBull": aw
<03:04:00> " CylindricalUnicorn": no excuse
<03:04:12> "RikkAndrsn": chocolate sale
<03:04:26> "TheBadBull": oh that was today??
<03:04:33> "TheBadBull": NOOOOO
<03:04:35> "Duality92": xD
<03:04:56> "C_C": Frick never passes up on Peruvian single-origin stuff, can't really blame him
<03:05:42> " CylindricalUnicorn": btw bullbad
<03:05:49> "TheBadBull": yes
<03:05:49> "Wolfsbora": WOOOO
<03:05:50> " CylindricalUnicorn": we need to get merk and pay playday
<03:05:57> " CylindricalUnicorn": got heists and such
<03:05:59> " CylindricalUnicorn": it will be fun
<03:06:02> "Duality92": hay day
<03:06:07> "Duality92": oh dear
<03:06:12> "TheBadBull": pling me on steam
<03:06:18> " CylindricalUnicorn": needs dank wubwubs for the intro
<03:06:34> " CylindricalUnicorn": if TS is the active window
<03:06:48> " CylindricalUnicorn": then they won't happen
<03:07:25> "TheBadBull": oh my gud we're gud
<03:07:37> " CylindricalUnicorn": oh my good we're god?
<03:07:55> "TheBadBull": *clapping intensifies*
<03:08:05> " CylindricalUnicorn": you guys got the clap D:
<03:08:07> "Duality92": 3
<03:08:07> "Duality92": 2
<03:08:08> "Duality92": 1
<03:08:10> "Duality92": GOI
<03:08:20> "Duality92": CLAP
<03:08:28> "Duality92": CLAP CLAP ***START HERE***
<03:08:33> "Duality92": nothing is working
<03:09:07> " CylindricalUnicorn": since when is this show sophisticated?
<03:09:26> "Duality92": you called me out in my underwear....
<03:09:36> " CylindricalUnicorn": I was seriously considering taking off my pants...
<03:10:10> "Duality92": NO PANTS PARTY!
<03:10:28> " CylindricalUnicorn": spacex's design is stupid
<03:10:28> "RikkAndrsn": LITERALLY NEW PLANET O EM GEE
<03:10:34> " CylindricalUnicorn": VTOL for rockets?
<03:10:36> "TheBadBull": The chocolate sale is on those hollow ferrero rochers and he's going to buy them all to spare people of the horrible dissapointment.
<03:10:39> " CylindricalUnicorn": maybe the T, not the L

<03:12:14> " CylindricalUnicorn": IP law is hard
<03:12:22> " CylindricalUnicorn": they get a license for a country at a time I think
<03:12:47> " CylindricalUnicorn": (It still is)
<03:14:01> "Jach11": People take it for free because the method of distirubtion is usually garbage. It's their own fault
<03:14:14> " CylindricalUnicorn": piracy is a matter of distribution, yeah
<03:14:20> " CylindricalUnicorn": steam is easy, therefore why bother pirating?
<03:15:00> "TheBadBull": seemingly people are lazire than they are cheap
<03:15:07> "TheBadBull": lazier*
<03:15:40> "Jach11": The fact that i have to watch 30 minutes of ads for a show that's 1 hour is crazy
<03:15:48> " CylindricalUnicorn": 'murica
<03:17:46> "Duality92": I saw that lol
<03:18:03> " CylindricalUnicorn": sounds frivolous, but you can certainly argue defamation
<03:18:20> " CylindricalUnicorn": http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/14/call-of-duty-publisher-sued-by-family-of-angolan-rebel
<03:18:35> "BonzaiTree": here too: http://www.pcgamer.com/activision-sued-by-family-of-black-ops-2-angolan-rebel-chief/
<03:18:37> "Jach11": They just want easy money, only took them 4 years to find out he was in the game. They represented him exactly as what he was in real life.
<03:18:40> " CylindricalUnicorn": The family's lawyer Carole Enfert said Savimbi is represented as a "big halfwit who wants to kill everybody". The lawsuit will argue that he was in fact a "political leader and strategist".
<03:19:04> " CylindricalUnicorn": I mean, he's a rebel
<03:19:10> " CylindricalUnicorn": not much reputation to start with lol
<03:19:18> " CylindricalUnicorn": 



<03:19:21> " CylindricalUnicorn": video of gameplay
<03:19:25> " CylindricalUnicorn": where he shows up
<03:20:11> " CylindricalUnicorn": he is dead, and the guardian says:
<03:20:20> " CylindricalUnicorn": "A claim for defamation of a dead person is notoriously difficult and can be impossible depending on the territory. France does have laws that permit a defamation action in the case where the alleged defamation affects the deceased person's relatives in that it causes them suffering or reflect upon their reputation."
<03:20:51> "[nvidiaftw12] nvidiaftw12": why am I even here. I have homework. 
<03:20:56> " CylindricalUnicorn": ohai
<03:20:56> "Duality92": LOL
<03:21:20> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": finally back, damn that shrimp was good. what'd i miss?
<03:21:22> "Duality92": Wolfy, when you start to speak, it comes out loud, start out softer.
<03:21:32> "Duality92": just in your first sylibles
<03:21:33> "BonzaiTree": let's keep off the politics budd lol
<03:21:40> "Duality92": just at the start ¬_¬
<03:21:53> "Duality92": just the first sound
<03:21:54> " CylindricalUnicorn": leave this in the final cut <3
<03:21:56> "Duality92": it's like BAM
<03:22:17> "Duality92": just lettin' you know brah
<03:22:28> "Duality92": ^^
<03:22:30> "TheBadBull": I'm gonna post the comment log in the thread
<03:22:36> "Duality92": your both stream green?
<03:22:37> " CylindricalUnicorn": NO
<03:22:42> " CylindricalUnicorn": badbull plz no
<03:22:59> "TheBadBull": and I'll remove all of unicorn's posts
<03:23:06> "[nvidiaftw12] nvidiaftw12": talk cars. games are boooooooring
<03:23:18> "Duality92": why are you even here then? ll
<03:23:18> "Chunky_Chimp": ^ lol
<03:23:40> "[nvidiaftw12] nvidiaftw12": I don't even know :sad-smil
<03:23:46> "Chunky_Chimp": anyone that missed it, actually, Jeep's and FCA's CEOs both confirmed that there's gonna be a Wrangler pickup going into production late next year
<03:23:51> " CylindricalUnicorn": stahp
<03:24:12> "Duality92": y u do dis
<03:24:39> "[nvidiaftw12] nvidiaftw12": >chysler *shudders*
<03:24:52> " CylindricalUnicorn": back before CoD4 did that thing to shooters
<03:24:53> "TheBadBull": contrary to popular belief, brown cars are acually not as popular as silver cars.
<03:24:56> " CylindricalUnicorn": racist
<03:25:00> "Duality92": YEAH *goes back to soft*
<03:25:02> "Chunky_Chimp": hehe
<03:25:07> "Duality92": <3

<03:26:19> " CylindricalUnicorn": Halo 1 and CoD4 are probably most responsible for how shooters are today
<03:26:23> "Chunky_Chimp": yup
<03:26:30> "RikkAndrsn": since about 2008
<03:26:42> "Chunky_Chimp": that's why I stuck to UT'04/UT3
<03:26:43> " CylindricalUnicorn": halo with regenerating helath and good console controls, and CoD4 with the "modern military shooter" stuff
<03:27:00> "Chunky_Chimp": though UT3's servers mostly emptied out when TF2 came out
<03:27:10> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": goldeneye and perfect dark i think really kick started the fps craze imo
<03:27:21> "Chunky_Chimp": yeah... still have Goldeneye 64
<03:27:21> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": goldeneye moreso
<03:27:53> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": i destroyed many controllers over that game
<03:28:14> "Chunky_Chimp": I tried to... lol
<03:28:19> "[nvidiaftw12] nvidiaftw12": I should really get to homework. have fun yall
<03:28:21> "Chunky_Chimp": those old controllers are still bricks
<03:28:26> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": that they are
<03:28:27> "Jach11": I don't think the issue was the games being modern, it was the overcomplication of FPS's by introducing kill streaks and wall running.
<03:28:49> " CylindricalUnicorn": they've gotten a bit silly
<03:28:55> " CylindricalUnicorn": low skill floor, low skill ceiling
<03:28:55> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": i agree
<03:29:01> "Chunky_Chimp": yep
<03:29:13> "Duality92": I'm playing Mario Kart 64 right now.
<03:29:15> "Duality92": as we speak.
<03:29:17> "Chunky_Chimp": nice
<03:29:19> "Duality92": that's where it's at.
<03:29:29> "Duality92": MK64 is life.
<03:29:32> "Chunky_Chimp": lol
<03:30:13> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": >.>
<03:30:16> " CylindricalUnicorn": clearly, it just means he completed his job :3
<03:30:25> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": don't tear my heart out with this news
<03:30:31> "TheBadBull": I STILL BELIEVE
<03:30:46> "TheBadBull": https://steamdb.info/sub/66300/info
<03:30:51> " CylindricalUnicorn": I can't wait until L4D 3
<03:31:15> " CylindricalUnicorn": I played 2 and thought it was alright 
<03:31:15> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": i'll just toss you with the gravity gun
<03:31:26> "Jach11": Valve needs to focus on the games they already have released.
<03:31:27> "Duality92": Y U NO HL3?
<03:31:41> " CylindricalUnicorn": valve doesn't make games either
<03:31:44> " CylindricalUnicorn": they sell them
<03:31:51> "Chunky_Chimp": FRICK
<03:31:59> " CylindricalUnicorn": also HL3 would NEVER live up to the hype
<03:32:01> "RikkAndrsn": oh
<03:32:03> " CylindricalUnicorn": it's a meme
<03:32:04> "TheBadBull": I bought the valve pack when I bough my first proper desktop and the halflife series got me glued to the screen
<03:32:06> "RikkAndrsn": frick need voice?
<03:32:15> " CylindricalUnicorn": unless it is the literally perfect shooter, it won't live up to the hype
<03:32:18> "Duality92": those all came after HL3 though
<03:32:27> "Duality92": HL3 first, then the rest of the 3s
<03:32:58> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": i actually would be perfectly fine if they didn't release HL3. i would be so dissapointed if it didn't live up to the hype
<03:33:07> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": i'd rather just dream
<03:33:08> " CylindricalUnicorn": I think it would be funny if they released HL4
<03:33:14> " CylindricalUnicorn": no 3, no 2 episode 3
<03:33:17> " CylindricalUnicorn": just right to 4
<03:33:29> "Chunky_Chimp": mistakes lol
<03:33:35> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": never speak of those again
<03:33:46> " CylindricalUnicorn": DAMMIT
<03:33:51> " CylindricalUnicorn": I want to complain D:
<03:33:53> "Jach11": Some people are waiting on blue-ray release of the movie
<03:33:54> "Duality92": Frickfrock just joineD???????????
<03:34:03> "TheBadBull": half life 3's package in steam's public database was updated in december
<03:34:15> " CylindricalUnicorn": lol
<03:34:19> "Duality92": 9 = 8.1 (8+1)
<03:34:24> "BonzaiTree": are you in frick?!?
<03:34:27> " CylindricalUnicorn": 8.1 = 8 service pack 1
<03:34:29> "Duality92": Yes.
<03:34:31> "Chunky_Chimp": I saw it last week, was ALMOST as good as the very first movie (imo) but not quite... also wasn't as mind-blowing as I expected
<03:34:32> "RikkAndrsn": he was here
<03:34:41> "Chunky_Chimp": he just left
<03:34:43> "Duality92": y u no math
<03:34:46> *** You are now talking in channel: "Lobby"
<03:34:48> *** You are now talking in channel: "OCN Radio Channel"
<03:34:50> "Chunky_Chimp": there he is
<03:34:51> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": actually if we were to take Half Life logic, going straight to HL4 would make perfect sense
<03:34:53> "Duality92": FRICKFROCK
<03:35:00> " CylindricalUnicorn": frick doesn't have voice permissions does he?
<03:35:03> "Duality92": start recording.
<03:35:07> " CylindricalUnicorn": oh
<03:35:07> "Chunky_Chimp": LOL
<03:35:09> " CylindricalUnicorn": he's here
<03:35:10> "Duality92": start recording
<03:35:16> "Duality92": chocolate was sold out.
<03:35:18> " CylindricalUnicorn": Y U LEAVE US? :'(
<03:35:20> "TheBadBull": did you buy all the chocolate??
<03:35:25> "Duality92": chocolate was sold out!
<03:35:32> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": a little late?
<03:35:37> " CylindricalUnicorn": aren't all woman problems goofy?
<03:35:37> "TheBadBull": because of him
<03:35:39> "Duality92": "a little"
<03:35:41> " CylindricalUnicorn": they're a strange breed
<03:35:48> "Duality92": Frick, start recording.
<03:36:00> "RikkAndrsn": frickfrock chocolate bog
<03:36:01> " CylindricalUnicorn": they're tied up in his basement?
<03:36:04> "RikkAndrsn": blog
<03:36:47> " CylindricalUnicorn": they should work on their customer support
<03:36:54> " CylindricalUnicorn": soon it will get to a 3 week response time :3
<03:36:57> "Duality92": Frick, y u no record
<03:37:02> "RikkAndrsn": they abandoned the episodic record
<03:37:19> "RikkAndrsn": episodic release model
<03:37:24> "RikkAndrsn": riccohet 2
<03:37:25> "RikkAndrsn": ayyyy
<03:37:26> "RikkAndrsn": memes
<03:37:37> "TheBadBull": only one finger counting binary
<03:37:45> " CylindricalUnicorn": is Source 2 the last engine we'll see?
<03:38:11> " CylindricalUnicorn": bullbad
<03:38:19> " CylindricalUnicorn": one finger in binary is 1 or 0
<03:38:23> " CylindricalUnicorn": you'd need two fingers
<03:38:28> " CylindricalUnicorn": that could count to three
<03:38:28> "Duality92": calculated by canadian maths.
<03:38:33> " CylindricalUnicorn": swedish*
<03:38:36> "TheBadBull": but if you start with one you have two states
<03:38:38> "TheBadBull": 1 or 2
<03:38:40> "RikkAndrsn": team fortress
<03:38:43> "RikkAndrsn": team fortress classic
<03:38:47> "RikkAndrsn": team fortress 2
<03:38:48> "[FricketyFrock] frickfrock999": muh classics
<03:38:49> " CylindricalUnicorn": lrn2computers
<03:38:50> "RikkAndrsn": team fortress 4
<03:38:56> " CylindricalUnicorn": 2 would be a 2-digit number in binary
<03:39:04> " CylindricalUnicorn": ...why am I taking you seriously?
<03:39:27> "Duality92": 46 millions is a lot less than I would've thought
<03:39:32> "RikkAndrsn": FYI
<03:39:36> "RikkAndrsn": MLG was bankrupt
<03:39:44> "RikkAndrsn": MLG bought them by buying their debt
<03:39:47> " CylindricalUnicorn": what does MLG even do?
<03:39:51> " CylindricalUnicorn": console shooters?
<03:39:53> " CylindricalUnicorn": CoD?
<03:39:53> "RikkAndrsn": blizzard bought them by buying their debt*
<03:39:57> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": especially since ESPN didn't want to cover it at first
<03:40:04> " CylindricalUnicorn": that's not really competitive because there's so little skill involved
<03:40:16> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": $$$
<03:40:19> " CylindricalUnicorn": ESPN is owned by Disney
<03:40:24> " CylindricalUnicorn": Disney makes money off of media
<03:40:32> " CylindricalUnicorn": therefore Disney wants eSports
<03:40:33> "RikkAndrsn": CSGO
<03:42:11> " CylindricalUnicorn": esports are real sports
<03:42:20> " CylindricalUnicorn": college students getting stupidly large scholarships
<03:42:25> " CylindricalUnicorn": performance enhancing drugs
<03:42:27> " CylindricalUnicorn": cheating
<03:42:31> "Duality92": I would be popular if esports would've been this big like 10 years ago
<03:42:32> " CylindricalUnicorn": that's as real as you can get
<03:42:36> " CylindricalUnicorn": lol
<03:42:45> "Chunky_Chimp": is Red Bull considered a performance-enhancing drug for esports? 
<03:42:45> "Duality92": QQ
<03:42:52> " CylindricalUnicorn": try amphetamines
<03:43:08> " CylindricalUnicorn": like, go buy adderall and take that before a tournament
<03:43:14> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": ya know, all of the major sports are having so many issues as far as teams not selling enough tickets, then you have players that are doing stupid crap out in public. people are losing interest in watching all the drama.
<03:43:39> "Chunky_Chimp": yeah, if they want to watch drama they'll watch the election coverage
<03:43:41> " CylindricalUnicorn": you've even got injuries
<03:43:45> " CylindricalUnicorn": like carpal tunnel
<03:44:08> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": we have to be willing to change with the times
<03:44:16> " CylindricalUnicorn": not fun
<03:44:20> " CylindricalUnicorn": took it for like a month
<03:44:20> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": cause they're going to change regardless
<03:44:25> " CylindricalUnicorn": didn't even help with video games D:
<03:44:42> " CylindricalUnicorn": look at twitch
<03:44:52> " CylindricalUnicorn": pay $5 and get your donation read out on stream
<03:45:02> " CylindricalUnicorn": you can get a 6-figure income streaming
<03:45:15> "Duality92": Then you've got phenomenons I don't understand like PewDiePie
<03:45:40> "Chunky_Chimp": yep
<03:45:50> "Duality92": we'll just cut that part out
<03:46:12> " CylindricalUnicorn": all one of them
<03:46:16> " CylindricalUnicorn": and we don't even love him
<03:46:25> "TheBadBull": that was hilarious
<03:46:25> " CylindricalUnicorn": swede*
<03:46:43> "Duality92": I like to say swead
<03:46:49> "Duality92": GWOBAL
<03:46:58> " CylindricalUnicorn": sweden: global offensive?
<03:47:03> " CylindricalUnicorn": lol, physical training
<03:47:08> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": wth
<03:47:11> " CylindricalUnicorn": NVIDIA SHILL DOLLARS
<03:47:13> "RikkAndrsn": SIGN ME UP
<03:47:14> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": damn
<03:47:19> "TheBadBull": imagine the numbers of applications
<03:47:33> "Chunky_Chimp": 8800 Ultra
<03:47:50> "Chunky_Chimp": 830 bucks for just a tiny bit more power over the GTX...
<03:48:03> " CylindricalUnicorn": apple systems make sense at least
<03:48:09> " CylindricalUnicorn": OS X is a selling point
<03:48:23> " CylindricalUnicorn": but having a friggin' titan X in a school computer is a waste of tax dollars
<03:48:23> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": cross canada what lol
<03:48:33> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": sounds like a bad porno
<03:48:45> "Duality92": the canadian version of debby does dallas
<03:48:49> "RikkAndrsn": i played that game
<03:48:50> "RikkAndrsn": racist
<03:48:54> " CylindricalUnicorn": don't make me write erotic bonzai fanfic
<03:48:56> "Duality92": poor debby
<03:48:58> "RikkAndrsn": 
<03:49:01> " CylindricalUnicorn": bonzai X wolf fanfic
<03:49:02> "TheBadBull": we do what we must because we can
<03:49:06> " CylindricalUnicorn": anybody want to read when I'm done?
<03:49:29> "TheBadBull": maple syrup is best thermal paste
<03:49:46> "Chunky_Chimp": yep, until the ants get to it
<03:49:47> "Chunky_Chimp": lol
<03:49:51> "Duality92": pay me and I'll try.
<03:49:54> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": mayo
<03:49:59> "TheBadBull": mayonnaise
<03:49:59> " CylindricalUnicorn": http://forums.overclockersclub.com/topic/164465-you-got-your-peanutbutter-on-my-cpu-you-got-your-cpu-in-my-peanut/
<03:50:01> "Chunky_Chimp": Toothpaste
<03:50:04> " CylindricalUnicorn": I have it bookmarked
<03:50:12> "Duality92": i have a new can in the pantry and a open one in fridge.
<03:50:14> " CylindricalUnicorn": chocolate worked even worse than no paste
<03:50:22> " CylindricalUnicorn": no plz
<03:50:26> "TheBadBull": B&
<03:50:34> "Duality92": you cylindral thing
<03:50:36> " CylindricalUnicorn": chunky was talking about politics
<03:50:42> " CylindricalUnicorn": he should go ban himself >
<03:50:55> "Chunky_Chimp": passing mention, not real chat
<03:51:07> " CylindricalUnicorn": someting something can't stump trump
<03:51:07> "TheBadBull": auto-erotic banning
<03:51:38> "Wolfsbora": 
<03:52:02> " CylindricalUnicorn": THEY'LL MAKE KIDS WORSHIP SATAN
<03:52:23> " CylindricalUnicorn": bonzai, you're a manwhore
<03:52:25> "TheBadBull": On some days we got to play ray-man 
<03:52:26> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": sad panda
<03:52:49> "TheBadBull": damn
<03:53:07> "TheBadBull": I got sweet swing moves tho
<03:53:32> " CylindricalUnicorn": I wasn't listening, will you go back?
<03:53:58> " CylindricalUnicorn": bonzai guaranteed he'd get an A that semester
<03:54:18> "TheBadBull": didn't a leg break?
<03:54:26> "TheBadBull": or strut or whatever
<03:54:27> " CylindricalUnicorn": and then everything else broke, yes
<03:54:57> " CylindricalUnicorn": reusable vehicles like the shuttle actually cost more per launch
<03:55:06> " CylindricalUnicorn": the sheer amount of inspections drove it up in the end
<03:55:35> "TheBadBull": rocket fuel can't melt drone barges
<03:55:44> " CylindricalUnicorn": JOHN MADDEN
<03:55:45> " CylindricalUnicorn": JOHN MADDEN
<03:55:46> " CylindricalUnicorn": JOHN MADDEN
<03:55:47> " CylindricalUnicorn": JOHN MADDEN
<03:55:50> "TheBadBull": no
<03:55:54> " CylindricalUnicorn": 
<03:56:00> "Chunky_Chimp": spammer, imma ban u 
<03:56:02> "Wolfsbora": 
<03:56:09> "TheBadBull": B)
<03:56:41> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": i tried to make a space x replica in besiege. turned out the same way >.>
<03:57:01> "Chunky_Chimp": NASA's actually been getting more funding than the president's asked for the past couple rounds of budgeting
<03:57:22> "TheBadBull": an unsurprising amount of my besiege creations end the same way :I
<03:58:10> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": truer words could not be spoken
<03:58:20> "TheBadBull": elon musk is secretly space sphere from portal 2
<03:59:07> " CylindricalUnicorn": thanks, russia, for being a good competitor <3
<03:59:44> " CylindricalUnicorn": he's nuts and we all love him for it
<03:59:46> "RikkAndrsn": SAVAGE
<04:00:03> "RikkAndrsn": hey man steve jobs invented rounded corners
<04:00:10> " CylindricalUnicorn": ayy
<04:00:10> "Duality92": xD
<04:00:19> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": and rectangles
<04:00:22> "TheBadBull": and slide to unlock
<04:00:29> "Duality92": and half eaten apples
<04:00:31> "[FricketyFrock] frickfrock999": MUH UNLOCKS
<04:01:43> " CylindricalUnicorn": or
<04:01:46> " CylindricalUnicorn": just use maglev
<04:01:58> " CylindricalUnicorn": lots more efficient, lots less likely to break
<04:02:08> "TheBadBull": but maglev doesn't have enough buzzwords
<04:02:12> " CylindricalUnicorn": magnets
<04:02:14> " CylindricalUnicorn": levitation
<04:02:19> " CylindricalUnicorn": high-speed
<04:02:20> "TheBadBull": HYPER bro
<04:02:25> " CylindricalUnicorn": HYPERMAGLEV
<04:02:30> "TheBadBull": :O
<04:02:31> "Chunky_Chimp": the Japanese prime minister wants to help us pay for putting in bullet trains, mostly because they hate China and don't want to see us buying Chinese-made trains
<04:02:36> " CylindricalUnicorn": lol
<04:02:54> " CylindricalUnicorn": US has a huge rail system, but it's mostly freight
<04:03:00> " CylindricalUnicorn": largest in the world I think
<04:03:12> "Duality92": China beijing airport has Bombardier transport trains lol
<04:03:19> "Chunky_Chimp": which is perfectly fine, China kinda sucks at bullet trains... Japan's NEVER had a bullet train in operation derail or crash, it's amazing
<04:03:23> "Duality92": I was very surprised
<04:03:33> " CylindricalUnicorn": https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caterpillar_Inc.
<04:03:42> " CylindricalUnicorn": those guys own EMD who make diesel locomotives
<04:03:48> " CylindricalUnicorn": american company
<04:03:53> "Duality92": We make hydraulic cylinders for Cat
<04:04:32> " CylindricalUnicorn": gee, it's consumer friendly?
<04:04:38> " CylindricalUnicorn": we can't have that in a car, can we?
<04:05:11> " CylindricalUnicorn": DC motors are super efficient vs gasoline
<04:05:28> " CylindricalUnicorn": the problem is that batteries have awful energy desnity vs hydrocarbons
<04:05:37> "TheBadBull": Trondheim has hundreds and hundreds of teslas
<04:05:45> " CylindricalUnicorn": YOU WOULDN'T DOWNLOAD A CAR
<04:05:49> "RikkAndrsn": YOU WOULDN'T DOWNLOAD A BEAR
<04:05:54> "BonzaiTree": I would
<04:06:00> " CylindricalUnicorn": pirate
<04:06:00> "Chunky_Chimp": you can buy OBDII-based displays/bluetooth adapters with phone apps, you don't need a Tesla for that benefit
<04:06:02> "BonzaiTree": and then I'd snuggle it before my ineveitable mauling
<04:06:03> "Wolfsbora": Tickle me Tesla
<04:06:08> " CylindricalUnicorn": k 
<04:06:43> "Chunky_Chimp": and they're crap in the winter...
<04:06:56> " CylindricalUnicorn": dude
<04:07:03> " CylindricalUnicorn": it's like sticking a card in bike spokes
<04:07:04> "Duality92": Until the day Google takes over all electric cars and start controlling them and you cannot drive it yourself anymore.
<04:07:06> " CylindricalUnicorn": it'll be fine
<04:07:19> "TheBadBull": I've seen several model s p85d's
<04:07:19> " CylindricalUnicorn": make it shout obscenities when you accelerate? I'd buy one
<04:07:26> "Chunky_Chimp": lol
<04:07:38> "Duality92": cylindrical obscenities.
<04:07:48> " CylindricalUnicorn": you cornflake
<04:07:52> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": that the right way to deal with patents
<04:08:03> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": too many patent trolls around these days
<04:08:11> " CylindricalUnicorn": noice
<04:08:16> " CylindricalUnicorn": UPS for your whole house
<04:08:29> " CylindricalUnicorn": oh, that's less exciting
<04:08:54> " CylindricalUnicorn": so it is exciting?
<04:08:55> " CylindricalUnicorn": alrighty
<04:09:12> "Chunky_Chimp": if you're one of the winners of that huge Powerball you can get a geothermal turbine+generator and be the coolest guy in town
<04:09:13> " CylindricalUnicorn": LiPos are nearing a wall
<04:09:24> " CylindricalUnicorn": carbon-based like graphene is the future methinks
<04:09:31> " CylindricalUnicorn": big, big application for chemistry
<04:10:46> " CylindricalUnicorn": I would buy a farm, install a buttload of solar panels, and then sell it to the power company
<04:10:46> "TheBadBull": lmao
<04:10:47> "Chunky_Chimp": looool
<04:10:56> " CylindricalUnicorn": then I would buy the power company
<04:11:02> "[FricketyFrock] frickfrock999": http://i.imgur.com/jFfaZ6Q.jpg
<04:11:06> "[FricketyFrock] frickfrock999": there it is
<04:11:52> " CylindricalUnicorn": news channels don't care
<04:11:56> " CylindricalUnicorn": they don't fact check
<04:12:05> " CylindricalUnicorn": http://wccftech.com/amds-carrizo-apu-a10-8890k-cpuz-hexacore-20nm/
<04:12:09> " CylindricalUnicorn": this was a thing
<04:12:15> "Chunky_Chimp": hahaha
<04:12:15> "RikkAndrsn": lol
<04:12:17> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": wow
<04:12:18> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": lol
<04:12:29> " CylindricalUnicorn": 30 minutes*
<04:12:34> "Duality92": IT WAS 30!

<04:12:58> "Chunky_Chimp": I'm pretty sure I can un-mute myself but I won't
<04:13:02> " CylindricalUnicorn": frick frock nein nein nein
<04:13:09> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": definitely another success
<04:13:27> " CylindricalUnicorn": welp, I'm out
<04:13:33> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": lol
<04:13:58> " CylindricalUnicorn": racist
<04:14:19> " CylindricalUnicorn": bad pun
<04:14:23> " CylindricalUnicorn": BAD
<04:14:24> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": lays
<04:14:25> " CylindricalUnicorn": PUN
<04:14:25> "Duality92": fricfrock you never hit record.
<04:14:30> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": lol
<04:14:33> "Chunky_Chimp": did he need to?
<04:14:36> "[FricketyFrock] frickfrock999": i think were covered.
<04:14:38> "TheBadBull": titty chips?
<04:14:43> "Duality92": ok, just wonderin'
<04:14:43> "[FricketyFrock] frickfrock999": the others alredy did
<04:14:46> " CylindricalUnicorn": debatable
<04:14:56> "RikkAndrsn": OCN dating
<04:15:13> "Bushidobob [nickstricks07 OCN]": night guys
<04:15:15> "TheBadBull": good night babes <3


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Oh lord. He did it, the madman.


----------



## TheBadBull




----------



## Wolfsbora




----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Looks like everybody left is staff.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Oh take off eh, ya hosehead.


----------



## huzzug

Any ETA on when it'd be uploaded to SC ?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Any ETA on when it'd be uploaded to SC ?


I'm editing it as we speak. Hopefully within the next few hours. I'll make a Mediafire link when it's ready.

I still have to get the Soundcloud login details so I'll get that up as soon as I can.


----------



## frickfrock999

s


----------



## Wolfsbora

Look at that gorgeous link...


----------



## PedroC1999

Followed on SC and will be sure to tune in next time, was present in the TSS but had to go before it began, ooops


----------



## el gappo

And we're live on soundcloud







https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-2


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> And we're live on soundcloud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-2


MFW Episode 2 is live on Soundcloud:










People's reaction while listening:


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I don't think that's what "live" means, but alrighty.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I don't think that's what "live" means, but alrighty.


Its live coz you can listen to it. Everything that is live need not be at that very moment.


----------



## Wolfsbora

The *OCN Radio LIVE* crew encourages







not









Is everyone ready for *Episode 3* tomorrow?!







We've got some great topics along with some delicious banter!


----------



## Arizonian

Going to try to catch tomorrow's broadcast after work.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Going to try to catch tomorrow's broadcast after work.


We hope you're there!







It gets rowdy during the aftershow.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Going to try to catch tomorrow's broadcast after work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope you're there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It gets rowdy during the aftershow.*
Click to expand...

Can confirm.

I'll never look at Wolfie the same way again after last time.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Can confirm.
> I'll never look at Wolfie the same way again after last time.


To be fair...

You *DID* say poutine goes good with everything.


----------



## BonzaiTree

And I stand by that.

Doesn't mean he should have done what he did.

BRB drinking away my memories...


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## Wolfsbora




----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## Wolfsbora




----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## Wolfsbora

Rachel Ray is excited for tonight's OCN Radio LIVE show! ARE YOU?!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I can maybe make it to the afterparty. That's all that really matters in the end.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I can maybe make it to the afterparty. That's all that really matters in the end.


bb pls


----------



## BonzaiTree

Thanks everybody for tuning in for another episode of the official OCN Radio Live podcast!

Had a blast gents.

And remember--if the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy. Keep your stick on the ice!


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Thanks everybody for tuning in for another episode of the official OCN Radio Live podcast!
> Had a blast gents.
> 
> And remember--if the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy. Keep your stick on the ice!


Yet another great episode. Even though we went slightly off track, I wouldn't have it any other way







As Mr. Chocolate said, it felt "organic"in nature and everything just flowed, even though it may have seemed random. And by the way, we've got to discuss the abomination that is Day One: Gary's Incident lol. I played a little last night and plan on taking some gameplay video tonight and putting it on YouTube.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Yet another great episode. Even though we went slightly off track, I wouldn't have it any other way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Mr. Chocolate said, it felt "organic"in nature and everything just flowed, even though it may have seemed random. And by the way, we've got to discuss the abomination that is Day One: Gary's Incident lol. I played a little last night and plan on taking some gameplay video tonight and putting it on YouTube.


That game looks hilariously bad. Why is there not an [Official] Day One: Gary's Incident Information & Discussion Thread?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Haha well I haven't had time and probably won't tonight (band practice) but I will definitely check it out soon and we'll give our impressions next week.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> That game looks hilariously bad. Why is there not an [Official] Day One: Gary's Incident Information & Discussion Thread?


You'll have to listen to the podcast to understand why I even brought up that game lol.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> You'll have to listen to the podcast to understand why I even brought up that game lol.


Ah OK, I was too busy playing Rise of the Tomb Raider and forgot all about the show. I'll listen to the recording tonight.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Good work lads, it all seems to be coming together, very smooth this week. I managed to listen live even though it was 2am.


----------



## frickfrock999

Episode should be ready in a little bit. Fully edited and just sent it up to management for posting.


----------



## andrews2547

I was wondering why it wasn't up yet.

The last two ones were up by the time I woke up.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I was wondering why it wasn't up yet.
> 
> The last two ones were up by the time I woke up.


Yeah, I'm trying to get everything on the Soundcloud now first. Mediafire and other hooliganism proved too unreliable.


----------



## .theMetal

I jumped back in this thread to see when ep 3 would be up in the cloud of sound, and here I find these hilarious pictures of Racheal, I'm rolling right now.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I jumped back in this thread to see when ep 3 would be up in the cloud of sound, and here I find these hilarious pictures of Racheal, I'm rolling right now.


Rachael Ray-senpai is number one in our hearts.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Rachael Ray-senpai is number one in our hearts.


Rachel Ray will always be future baby mama. Just don't tell my wife


----------



## andrews2547

@BonzaiTree

You said my name wrong and it wasn't me with 50%+ games not played










And most of the "not played" games are for DLC that I can't "play" anyway.


----------



## frickfrock999

Episode 3 is ready for download!









https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-3


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yay, now I get to hear most of the context I missed.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Yay, now I get to hear most of the context I missed.


The co-host offer still stands, young padawan.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Send me the details on Steam if you're serious.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> @BonzaiTree
> 
> You said my name wrong and it wasn't me with 50%+ games not played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most of the "not played" games are for DLC that I can't "play" anyway.


Get a better name then









And yeah I couldn't remember who it was and didn't really have time to check.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Get a better name then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah I couldn't remember who it was and didn't really have time to check.


No, you. You aren't even a real tree









I think it was Barkinos with over 50% of games not played. PR-Imagery has 50%+ of games not played as well IIRC.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Well everyone...I have steam downloading Day One: Gary's Incident as we speak.

Dear God...


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Well everyone...I have steam downloading Day One: Gary's Incident as we speak.
> Dear God...


Brace yourself for epicness









The game changed my life forever.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Brace yourself for epicness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game changed my life forever.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Episode 3 is ready for download!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-3


AW YUSS the cowboy bebop intro is a great choice.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

How do you get to those steam stats?


----------



## MadRabbit

Guys, could you be so kind and at least upload the mp3's to OCN itself? Soundcloud download is like a snail on a sandpaper.

EDIT: Can't even download ep2 and ep3







What am I going to listen at work now.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> How do you get to those steam stats?


https://steamdb.info/calculator/

Make sure your profile is set to public.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Guys, could you be so kind and at least upload the mp3's to OCN itself? Soundcloud download is like a snail on a sandpaper.
> 
> EDIT: Can't even download ep2 and ep3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I going to listen at work now.


Sorry, we were hosting them on Mediafire but we had some reliablity issues with it.
Soundcloud seems to be overall better.

I'll talk to the crew and see if we can figure out a better solution.


----------



## frickfrock999

Yeah, that's odd. Download should be enabled on there.

No worries, just drop the links into MP3 fiber and it'll give you the full 320 kbps episode.

http://mp3fiber.com/


----------



## Wolfsbora

Please continue, Rachel Ray wants to hear more about mp3s...









Guess who will be the newest guest on OCN Radio LIVE?

She's already called in 2 days early!


----------



## NicksTricks007

Don't get my hopes up like that







Actually, that would be pretty funny and awesome if we could get her as a special guest on the show. Let's make it happen!


----------



## frickfrock999

http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/show-info/contactus/

IT IS TIME!

*TIME TO CONTACT, OUR QUEEN.*


----------



## Lord Xeb

That sexy voice of frickfrock causes me to get happy in places.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> That sexy voice of frickfrock causes me to get happy in places.


There's a reason I'm always in the middle of an erection during a show.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It's because I'm always erecting stuff with legos.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/show-info/contactus/
> 
> IT IS TIME!
> 
> *TIME TO CONTACT, OUR QUEEN.*


Today's the day I get my first restraining order.

Score.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Today's the day I get my first restraining order.
> Score.


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) There's a first time for everything.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/show-info/contactus/
> 
> IT IS TIME!
> 
> *TIME TO CONTACT, OUR QUEEN.*


Persistance will get us Rachel Ray. If not Rachel, maybe we can get one of her contacts on the show at first to show her how serious we are.


----------



## BonzaiTree

MFW my boys and I are on the way to OCN Radio Live Episode 4.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Rachel Ray's reaction to Episode 3:


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I like how this thread is still in on-topic. Keep it Professional™, guys!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

After what The Fine Bros did, OCN should try to trademark Professionalism™.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I think that we should buy the trademark to Rachel Ray, OCN could sell her kitchen wares!


----------



## frickfrock999

He's got a point.

Me and Bonzai could always use more knives.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How come Ep2 and 3 I can't download?


----------



## BonzaiTree

We just have to make sure we don't have a repeat of last time we tried to play with knives...


----------



## frickfrock999

Casting in 20 mins! Jump into Teamspeak for the fun.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I'm gettin' all hot and bothered just thinking about it.


----------



## Wolfsbora




----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## Wolfsbora

Come join the talk!! We're discussing ramen and how to dispense Kickstarter funds!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Now I want ramen...


----------



## Wolfsbora

Me too, but now I'm eating old pizza...


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*


Greatest thing I have seen in months.


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## BonzaiTree

And the mother of all ramen gifs:

@frickfrock999 @Wolfsbora


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*


Where can I eat something like that?


----------



## BonzaiTree

I don't know about that exact recipe, but I have some high class ramen I make at home in my bathtub, 23% organic:


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Has that shirt ever once been washed?

And did I miss anything tonight?


----------



## frickfrock999

EPISODE 4 is now up!

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-4


----------



## .theMetal

Listening to EP4 now, I just looked up Custer's Revenge for Atari, and I'm telling you, I was not, at all, whatsoever, in the slightest bit, expecting that. I mean just... I wasn't sure if what I was watching was real.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Listening to EP4 now, I just looked up Custer's Revenge for Atari, and I'm telling you, I was not, at all, whatsoever, in the slightest bit, expecting that. I mean just... I wasn't sure if what I was watching was real.


Oh it's very, very real.

Dem pixels!!!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Oh it's very, very real.
> 
> Dem pixels!!!


Ha!

The show is awesome by the way, I'm very much enjoying them.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Oh it's very, very real.
> 
> Dem pixels!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> The show is awesome by the way, I'm very much enjoying them.
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it!

We're having a lot of fun doing it.

If you can, come join us for the live chat in Teamspeak every Thursday @ 9PM ET.

That's where the fun really happens


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Glad to hear it!
> We're having a lot of fun doing it.
> 
> If you can, come join us for the live chat in Teamspeak every Thursday @ 9PM ET.
> That's where the fun really happens


It's definitely on my list of things to do, unfortunately within that hour is bedtime for my toddlers. There are toys flying through the air, bombs going off, artillery strikes, just chaos. I don't even know where the kids get this stuff.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Glad to hear it!
> We're having a lot of fun doing it.
> 
> If you can, come join us for the live chat in Teamspeak every Thursday @ 9PM ET.
> That's where the fun really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely on my list of things to do, unfortunately within that hour is bedtime for my toddlers. There are toys flying through the air, bombs going off, artillery strikes, just chaos. I don't even know where the kids get this stuff.
Click to expand...

Oh tiny Tod at Lockheed Martin hooked me to this great ADS, the kids never saw it coming.


----------



## PedroC1999

Why has EP1 been taken down?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

DMCA claim by Rachel Ray.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I have no idea. I'll message the peeps.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I have no idea. I'll message the peeps.


Maximum amount of content allowable on a non-upgraded (whatever that means) account.

Edit: max is 3 hours of content without a paid account
Source: https://soundcloud.com/pro


----------



## frickfrock999

We're going to start bringing on Guests from the forum now!

If you want to be on the show with us, shoot me a PM and we can set it up.

Everybody is welcome.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> We're going to start bringing on Guests from the forum now!
> 
> If you want to be on the show with us, shoot me a PM and we can set it up.
> 
> Everybody is welcome.


Oh oh oh, pick me! Pick me!

...waiiiitttt a minute.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Who's getting amped up for a special episode of OCN Radio LIVE?!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Who's getting amped up for a special episode of OCN Radio LIVE?!


Tell us why it's special, Wolfsbora!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Who's getting amped up for a special episode of OCN Radio LIVE?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us why it's special, Wolfsbora!
Click to expand...

You should just tune in and find out mister







.

Join us...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I bet it's going to be very special. In, like, every sense of the word.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I bet it's going to be very special. In, like, every sense of the word.


Mentlegen. Helmets on.

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p34/italyrush/Random%20Pics/******.gif


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I bet it's going to be very special. In, like, every sense of the word.


Aren't you going to be on it?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Only 11 hours and 13 minutes (at the time of this posting) until the next episode of *OCN Radio Live.*

*GET HYPED*


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It's going to be extra special.

My mommy said so.

And so did the doctor.


----------



## TheBadBull

I'm gonna try to be there tonight.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I'm gonna try to be there tonight.












My man


----------



## Duality92

I might be there, I missed ep3 and 4, my fiancées pregnancy is something else totally.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Come on Duality, I need some more delicious mapley Canadian goodness in there with me!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Come on Duality, I need some more delicious mapley Canadian goodness in there with me!


I will try my best to be there tonight. For you, cuz Canada.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I'm gonna try to be there tonight.


*This morning


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I'm gonna try to be there tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This morning
Click to expand...

I see 3am as night.


----------



## scc28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I see 3am as night.


Snap!

will listen tomorrow


----------



## BonzaiTree

So many people coming out!












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I will try my best to be there tonight. For you, cuz Canada.


Dude, my heart just melted into a pool of delicious, syrupy goodness at this Canadian love that was shared.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Dude, my heart just melted into a pool of delicious, syrupy goodness at this Canadian love that was shared.


You should probably see a doctor aboot that. I don't think that is normal.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You should probably see a doctor aboot that. I don't think that is normal.


You've obviously have never felt the warm maple syrup emitting love he's felt.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You should probably see a doctor aboot that. I don't think that is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> You've obviously have never felt the warm maple syrup emitting love he's felt.
Click to expand...

He just hasn't felt the warm, syrupy embrace of a Canuck recently.

C'mere @andrews2547


----------



## Simmons572

I'm definitely going to try to be here after class tonight


----------



## NicksTricks007

Won't be able to make it to the show tonight. My doppelganger will be though lol. Seriously though, I'll have to sit this one out guys. Make it a good one for me though


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Won't be able to make it to the show tonight. My doppelganger will be though lol. Seriously though, I'll have to sit this one out guys. Make it a good one for me though


THIS isn't humane. Nothing but love, my friend.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Will do Mr. Bob Nick Trick man.


----------



## Duality92




----------



## Wolfsbora

This makes me happy.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Dude, share!!!! I only have bourbon.

Woodford Reserve by the way is the "BonzaiTree Drink of Choice" for tonight's podcast.


----------



## Wolfsbora

McCain potatoes, Dalwhinnie scotch, open source soda... JOIN US!! Discussing these intriguing topics LIVE!


----------



## andrews2547

That was a pretty good episode.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'm pretty sure I didn't get the show canceled!









Drunk Wolf = best Wolf.


----------



## BonzaiTree

MCCAIN POTATOES AREN'T A THING.

Damnit


----------



## Duality92




----------



## BonzaiTree

@Wolfsbora this was you tonight:


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> [Scotch.Is.Cute] Wolfsbora


I think this sums up the evening.


----------



## frickfrock999

Espon be taking muh munnies.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Frick just admitted to committing a felony!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Those aren't his hands, silly.


----------



## BonzaiTree

He has MUCH larger thumbs.


----------



## Silent Scone

Any guests planned? Needs some direction guys, banter is good but it's saturated. No technical discussion either, this is OCN after all


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Any guests planned? Needs some direction guys, banter is good but it's saturated. No technical discussion either, this is OCN after all


There wa some technical discussion in last nights episode. Not sure when it will be up though, @frickfrock999 should know.


----------



## Silent Scone

Cool, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## frickfrock999

Episode 5 is live!

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-5

We're still taking on guests but I've got a few thoughts for next week.

But feel free to PM me if you want to be on!


----------



## .theMetal

Lol that was a good episode. Wolf was in a great place.


----------



## bkvamme

Any option of subscribing to a RSS feed? Already have all my podcasts there, would really prefer not to install soundcloud on my phone just for this.


----------



## AuraNova

This episode was amazing! I only wish this show was longer.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Lol that was a good episode. Wolf was in a great place.


That episode was brought to you by - Wolfsbora's Liver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkvamme*
> 
> Any option of subscribing to a RSS feed? Already have all my podcasts there, would really prefer not to install soundcloud on my phone just for this.


We're currently exploring every option to make the show as widely available as possible.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> This episode was amazing! I only wish this show was longer.


We're really glad you enjoyed the show!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'm glad it was amazing even though I was there.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> My money has failed. I need a new money.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*


Were you going out to buy some McCain Potatoes when it failed?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I'm glad it was amazing even though I was there.


You did a fantastic job, my friend!









Who's already excited for the next episode?!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> You did a fantastic job, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's already excited for the next episode?!


This guy is.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I'm glad it was amazing even though I was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did a fantastic job, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's already excited for the next episode?!
Click to expand...

Oh, please, like you even remember that night.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Damn you McCain believers! You're what's wrong with this generation. Damn whippersnappers.


----------



## scc28

even more awesome than usual!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> even more awesome than usual!


You're more awesome than usual


----------



## Munnerlyn

Awesome!


----------



## scc28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> You're more awesome than usual


Il let you off seeing as your a Subaru owner ☺


----------



## bajer29

Did someone say Subaru?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> Il let you off seeing as your a Subaru owner ☺


Hey, there are 2 co-hosts that happen to be Subaru owners on the show...


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Hey, there are 2 co-hosts that happen to be Subaru owners on the show...


We're coming out of the woodwork


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> We're coming out of the woodwork


It's nice to know another one!!


----------



## Duality92

I miss fast cars. I traded them for reliability and college money.


----------



## bajer29

Mine's not fast by any means, but it's a Subaru and it's reliable. Next one will be fast though


----------



## scc28

Forester owner here!!! Mines reasonably fast at 350bhp









It has to stay sensible for a family car


----------



## scc28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Hey, there are 2 co-hosts that happen to be Subaru owners on the show...


Subaru's and single malts, obviously not together but happy days


----------



## Duality92

I might get rocks thrown at me, but I miss my Honda Integra.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I might get rocks thrown at me, but I miss my Honda Integra.


Here in the states they were Acura Integras because American's have to a class system in retail. And actually, The Acura RSX Type-S was an awesome car (basically the souped up Civic). Never had one but enjoyed them, nonetheless.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> Forester owner here!!! Mines reasonably fast at 350bhp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to stay sensible for a family car


5mt?


----------



## scc28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 5mt?


Is there anything else worth having!?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Here in the states they were Acura Integras because American's have to a class system in retail. And actually, The Acura RSX Type-S was an awesome car (basically the souped up Civic). Never had one but enjoyed them, nonetheless.


We had Acura Integras too. Mine was a Honda, it was from Japan. It was a RHD, N/A, b20b (Honda CRV motors) with a SiR head. With porting, boring, cams, etc. I was pushing 215 WHP @ around 2100 pounds. It was a PITA to drive in the rain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> Is there anything else worth having!?


My current cars 6mt is fun


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> Is there anything else worth having!?


Nope!







That seems to be a pretty rare car, I don't see many of them floating around.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> Il let you off seeing as your a Subaru owner ☺
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, there are 2 co-hosts that happen to be Subaru owners on the show...
Click to expand...

And I own two! So that counts for double right? lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> Forester owner here!!! Mines reasonably fast at 350bhp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to stay sensible for a family car


Is it a 3.6? Or did you soup up an XT? Both are sweet cars!!!

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Mine's not fast by any means, but it's a Subaru and it's reliable. Next one will be fast though


I'm on my second WRX lol.

My 2009 WRX was decently fast--Tuned by Mike @Innovative Tuning in Buffalo to 294awhp and 304 awtq, basic mods.

My 2016 WRX is staying stock while I have the warranty...and it's quick enough, but not fast. The handling is great though!


----------



## scc28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> And I own two! So that counts for double right? lol
> 
> Is it a 3.6? Or did you soup up an XT? lol
> 
> I'm on my second WRX lol.
> My 2009 WRX was decently fast--Tuned by Mike @Innovative Tuning in Buffalo to 294awhp and 304 awtq, basic mods.
> 
> My 2016 WRX is staying stock while I have the warranty...and it's quick enough, but not fast. The handling is great though!




Its an old XT as they only brought the newer ones over in diesel









Oh I do like the new wrx


----------



## scc28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Nope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be a pretty rare car, I don't see many of them floating around.


Even rarer here when fuel is $7 a gallon! And you only get 20mpg









And apologies for turning this into a car thread.


----------



## Munnerlyn

Just listened to the first Podcast.... I'm hooked.... Keep up the good work guys! And nice Subbie.... I've owned a couple S2Ks, a 350Z, S13 Coupe, EK Hatch, 99 Si and couple of other project cars.... Sorry if I contributed to moving this thread offtopic...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> And I own two! So that counts for double right? lol
> 
> Is it a 3.6? Or did you soup up an XT? lol
> 
> I'm on my second WRX lol.
> My 2009 WRX was decently fast--Tuned by Mike @Innovative Tuning in Buffalo to 294awhp and 304 awtq, basic mods.
> 
> My 2016 WRX is staying stock while I have the warranty...and it's quick enough, but not fast. The handling is great though!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its an old XT as they only brought the newer ones over in diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I do like the new wrx
Click to expand...

Ohhhh me likey!

I love the XT's with 5 speeds, they are super duper rare here (the manual side I mean).

Always loved that gen in particular.

Nice ride!

And thanks, I'm really liking the car so far.
Handles WORLDS better than my old Rex.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munnerlyn*
> 
> Just listened to the first Podcast.... I'm hooked.... Keep up the good work guys! And nice Subbie.... I've owned a couple S2Ks, a 350Z, S13 Coupe, EK Hatch, 99 Si and couple of other project cars.... Sorry if I contributed to moving this thread offtopic...


Thanks!

And I was going to comment about the S2K in your avatar--love those cars!

Sounds like you've had a pretty awesome selection of cars you've owned too--schweet!


----------



## Munnerlyn

Haha.... Yeah I've always loved modding cars... I think it interesting how many people I've met on the forums here who are into modding cars as well.... It seems both PC and Car Building attract the same crowd...

On another note (Off topic Again...







) I'm envious of the lax import laws up in Canada.... In the US we can't import cars from Japan until 25 years from the manufacturing date. A friend of mine has an S15 Silvia here in Arkansas but it was imported via grey market. I think it's 10 or 15 in Canada....

I've been patiently waiting to get a 93 FD RX7....


----------



## BonzaiTree

Yeah it's true! And it's a 15 year import rule here 

I'm so so tempted by an FD RX-7...they're just so expensive (at least to do up properly).

I'm tempted to save up for a GT-R and buy an R34 before they open up to the U.S. market and get too expensive.


----------



## andrews2547

Good luck finding an FD that hasn't been ruined that is also being sold at a reasonable price.


----------



## Munnerlyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yeah it's true! And it's a 15 year import rule here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so so tempted by an FD RX-7...they're just so expensive (at least to do up properly).
> I'm tempted to save up for a GT-R and buy an R34 before they open up to the U.S. market and get too expensive.


That's a wise choice.... The few the came over legally (through Motorex) fetch obscene prices....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Good luck finding an FD that hasn't been ruined that is also being sold at a reasonable price.


That's very true. The best place I've found state side for Japanese Imports are http://japaneseclassics.com/

It will be another year or two before we start seeing them come over though...


----------



## scc28

I'm thinking leaving the Subaru fold and going German, I've had my head turned by an rs6 Avant


----------



## BonzaiTree

Yeah, see that's one issue--so many of the importers here grab dirty nasty imports.

Seems like in the U.S. you have some reputable ones like Japanese Classics.

Here it seems so many imports are ghetto/in rough shape/heavily heavily modded.

Bummer.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> I'm thinking leaving the Subaru fold and going German, I've had my head turned by an rs6 Avant


DUDE.

If we could get the RS6 Avant here (and I could afford one) I'd have on in a heartbeat.

It's like my ideal perfect daily driver lol.

It can fit my drums, it's absurdly quick, and it's AWD.

Super practical, and super fast. I love it.


----------



## andrews2547

Honestly, your best bet would probably be to fly over to Japan when you can import them, go to a car auction that has an FD and buy it. It will probably be cheaper than buying from an importer since in Japanese culture, one of the worst things you can do is to buy something that is used.

Fun fact: That's also why the bicycle theft rates in Japan are so low compared to the rest of the world. You can probably leave a $10K+ bicycle in a busy part of a city unlocked and it will most likely still be there a few hours later.


----------



## scc28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> DUDE.
> If we could get the RS6 Avant here (and I could afford one) I'd have on in a heartbeat.
> It's like my ideal perfect daily driver lol.
> 
> It can fit my drums, it's absurdly quick, and it's AWD.
> Super practical, and super fast. I love it.


I do love the estate sleeper kind of thing.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> I do love the estate sleeper kind of thing.


V70. The RS6 is too aggressive looking.



It's not as quick (0-100 km/h: 5.6 seconds, 250 km/h limited top speed vs 0-100 km/h: 3.9 seconds, 250 km/h limited top speed), but it's not exactly slow. 0-100 km/h time for the V70R isn't too far off the e39 M5.


----------



## BonzaiTree

@scc28 me too! Sleepers rock.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Honestly, your best bet would probably be to fly over to Japan when you can import them, go to a car auction that has an FD and buy it. It will probably be cheaper than buying from an importer since in Japanese culture, one of the worst things you can do is to buy something that is used.
> 
> Fun fact: That's also why the bicycle theft rates in Japan are so low compared to the rest of the world. You can probably leave a $10K+ bicycle in a busy part of a city unlocked and it will most likely still be there a few hours later.


Flying to Japan ain't cheap though...I wonder if it would work out to be cheaper or not.


----------



## Munnerlyn

It may if you know where to look. The nice thing about established importers is they have scouts that look for nice cars for their business.... Japanese Classics always seems to have nice cars, although I'm sure you are paying for it...


----------



## Duality92

I honestly think we should make a separate thread for this as it's getting spammy for the OCN radio thread.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Yeah probably a good idea--join us in the thread!

http://www.overclock.net/t/961467/the-show-your-car-and-car-discussion-thread


----------



## Munnerlyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I honestly think we should make a separate thread for this as it's getting spammy for the OCN radio thread.


Understandable.... Sorry for the spamming


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munnerlyn*
> 
> Understandable.... Sorry for the spamming


I think we all participated xD


----------



## bkvamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> We're currently exploring every option to make the show as widely available as possible.


Thanks. It seems like it is an option in SoundCloud to enable the RSS feed. I just subscribed to another podcast which used soundcloud as the base platform.

Found this article in the help portal.
http://help.soundcloud.com/customer/en/portal/articles/2106990-setting-up-your-podcast-s-rss-feed?b_id=9644


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkvamme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> We're currently exploring every option to make the show as widely available as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It seems like it is an option in SoundCloud to enable the RSS feed. I just subscribed to another podcast which used soundcloud as the base platform.
> 
> Found this article in the help portal.
> http://help.soundcloud.com/customer/en/portal/articles/2106990-setting-up-your-podcast-s-rss-feed?b_id=9644
Click to expand...

Thank you sir, this will be passed on!

So who's ready for tonight?

Prepare your ear holes.


----------



## scc28

Il be listening in the morning as that's about midnight here!


----------



## Duality92

I'll be there ofc.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Aweee yiss


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Apple thread is starting to get a bit of the cancer of the mouth in it.


----------



## Duality92




----------



## Wolfsbora

Party Hardy with Marty! It's almost time for OCN Radio LIVE!!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> Il be listening in the morning as that's about midnight here!


01:30 - 02:00 = pre-podcast chat
02:00 - 03:00 = podcast
03:00 - whenever = post-podcast chat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Apple thread is starting to get a bit of the cancer of the mouth in it.


wut?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 01:30 - 02:00 = pre-podcast chat
> 02:00 - 03:00 = podcast
> 03:00 - whenever = post-podcast chat
> wut?


Definitely a post meant for OMPT. I have been off my game today.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1591591/macrumors-tim-cook-apple-wont-create-backdoor-to-help-fbi-access-san-bernardino-shooters-iphone/90_30#post_24909358

People keep spouting garbage in that thread.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Let's be honest, this thread has devolved into OMPT with a rep button.

How ironic.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Let's be honest, this thread has devolved into OMPT with a rep button.
> 
> How ironic.


nice


----------



## frickfrock999

Stocking up on the necessary ice cream for tonight's show.

This time, I'm thinking DQ Blizzards.

This one looks nice.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Stocking up on the necessary ice cream for tonight's show.
> 
> This time, I'm thinking DQ Blizzards.
> 
> This one looks nice.


Is that Australian ice cream?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Is that Australian ice cream?


TFW you want to post a joke but someone already has. :/


----------



## BonzaiTree

Damn I want ice cream...can I set up a GoFundMe where people can donate ice cream instead of cash?

Please?

Also. Episode 6 of OCN Radio Live in 64 minutes and counting.

Get hyped--and get in Teamspeak and join us!!!!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

You're not even in TS yourself.


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## Wolfsbora




----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## Duality92




----------



## PedroC1999

All hail the _*Dank Prince of OCN*_


----------



## andrews2547




----------



## Wheezo

They also do an edible emoticon:


----------



## Duality92

we're like mostly staff lol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Good episode.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Good episode.


McCain/10, would potato again.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> They also do an edible emoticon:


So good!!!

Seriously those things are tasty lol.


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> They also do an edible emoticon:


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*


They're actually really nice.


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## candy_van

"Das right Uncle Phil"


----------



## scc28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 01:30 - 02:00 = pre-podcast chat
> 02:00 - 03:00 = podcast
> 03:00 - whenever = post-podcast chat
> wut?


too late for me i start work at 6am!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Woo!! Episode 6 is posted on our SoundCloud! Have a listen!

OCN Radio LIVE - Episode 6


----------



## TheBadBull

The first line!

THE.

FIRST.

LINE.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> The first line!
> 
> THE.
> 
> FIRST.
> 
> LINE.


What?


----------



## PedroC1999

Question, why is so much of it cut? Is it because its just too NSFW?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Question, why is so much of it cut? Is it because its just too NSFW?



McCain makes us remove anything not related to potatoes.


----------



## frickfrock999

Maximum PC fixed that line after yesterday lol.

http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia-ends-years-with-a-bang-notes-record-revenue-and-thriving-gpu-sales/

But somebody still managed to slip this into the comments.


----------



## Disturbed117

I'm just now catching up on the episodes.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just now catching up on the episodes.


Did you survive the night?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Did you survive the night?


Doesn't look too bright.

Oh wolfy, they're provoking my fiancé Monday!


----------



## frickfrock999

IT IS TIME


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## frickfrock999

Also, we're now listed on iTunes!

Feel free to subscribe and never miss and episode. :3

https://itunes.apple.com/podcast/overclock.net-community-podcasts/id1085836854?mt=2


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I had fun last night. Here's hoping I didn't get the podcast canceled forever. :3


----------



## andrews2547

"We can’t find that track." on episode 7 on soundbutt.


----------



## candy_van

So is Rachael Ray still fat or is she good looking again? Bonzai you are solely responsible for any misinformation on this matter.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> So is Rachael Ray still fat or is she good looking again? Bonzai you are solely responsible for any misinformation on this matter.


----------



## candy_van

Lies.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Lies.


You have upset her


----------



## candy_van




----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## Duality92

guise.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> guise.


Dis


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> guise.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Dis


If that's what you're into.

Anyway I'll digress with the shenanigans.


----------



## frickfrock999

Episode 7 should be live on SC now.

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-7


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Sorry about missing this week's show. I was wet vaccing out my work's warehouse. We have a leak in our ceiling resulting in a pool of water THE SIZE OF ALL THE GREAT LAKES COMBINED.


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## BonzaiTree

She's wife material even if she smokes.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Guys, I just found out that Rachel Ray is my mom. What do I do?


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Guys, I just found out that Rachel Ray is my mom. What do I do?


Drink scotch.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Guys, I just found out that Rachel Ray is my mom. What do I do?
> 
> 
> 
> Drink scotch.
Click to expand...

In a corner?


----------



## candy_van

Yikes I'm just trying to help the guy cope. You...you clearly have some bad intentions with his mother.


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## Wolfsbora

WE ARE BROADCASTING!!!! Someone let Rachel and her dog in!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Our dear and beloved Rachael Ray is all happy and excited!!!










Wanna know why??!

*We're broadcasting live on Teamspeak RIGHT NOW!!!!*

Come join us: ts3.overclock.net


----------



## frickfrock999

Episode 8 is live!

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-8-rachels-30-minute-gigabites


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Episode 8 is live!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-8-rachels-30-minute-gigabites


----------



## Wolfsbora

I'm bumping this bump of a bump! OCN Radio LIVE tonight at 9pm EST!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Come join in for some amazing Kung Fu Self Defense Tips for protecting yourself against small children!

Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*


----------



## NicksTricks007

Gonna be a little late again tonight. Got my galaxy s7 edge early so getting it all set up at verizon


----------



## frickfrock999

*HOW TO BECOME #1*


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## Cyclops

This was nice.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I enjoyed myself.

I don't know what happened, but I enjoyed myself.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I enjoyed myself.
> 
> I don't know what happened, but I enjoyed myself.


I didn't go through the podcast (haven't since the 2nd due to work), but seeing men posting pics of men stuffing their mouths with franks and cheering themselves, is a little troubling. I'm sure Frick would have used nutella on his frank when he put it in his mouth


----------



## candy_van

Nope, he only uses ketchup - it's the official Chicago way.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Uh-oh...RIP Candy.


----------



## frickfrock999

Episode 9 is Live and ready for download!









https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-9-emulation-nation


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Episode 9 is Live and ready for download!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-9-emulation-nation


Did you edit out the sausage bit?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Did you edit out the sausage bit?


Bahaha, I don't think so.

All the hot dog talk was kept in.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hot dogs are love. Hot dogs are life.


----------



## Wolfsbora

My apologies for not being a part of last week's episode. Rachel and I had a very heated discussion about a 30 minute meal that ended up taking 42 minutes for me. She claims that I misused the "EVOO" and that's what caused the issue. I hope that this doesn't damage our possibilities of her being a guest.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Sure sure, that's what it was.

We know the truth!
You were off getting scotch eggs again weren't you?

You and your damn scotch egg addiction...


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Sure sure, that's what it was.
> 
> We know the truth!
> 
> You were off getting scotch eggs again weren't you?
> You and your damn scotch egg addiction...


Rachel Ray promised me that I could make Scotch eggs in 30 minutes or less while drinking a bottle of Scotch. It took me 5 minutes to drink the Scotch and 42 to make the Scotch egg. Talk about disappointing.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Join us for the St. Patty's day special extended episode! We'll be discussing the Rachel Ray 30 Minute Meals vs McCann Potatoes 30 second scallops debacle that has consumed the international airwaves for the past week PLUS the newest in gaming and gaming hardware news!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Rachael Ray can't wait for the St. Patrick's Day episode of OCN Radio Live! So come join us...and her!


----------



## frickfrock999

20 minutes to show time!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Where?!










OH yeah...RIGHT HERE: *ts3.overclock.net*

*Come join us right now!*


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Wolfy got Scotch and I have a bottle of rubbing alcohol in a drawer.









A very special episode.


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## mouacyk

the whole forum is there, come on ppl


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> the whole forum is there, come on ppl


QFT


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## CynicalUnicorn

RIP Wolfy's liver.









Also, Bonzai, get this:










Tesla M60. It's got dual 980s and tooooons of VRAM. Great for future-proofing. :3


----------



## BonzaiTree

How many loonies is it?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> How many loonies is it?


$10 000 USD, so probably close to... 10 million Loonies? 100 million?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> How many loonies is it?


One bin's worth.


----------



## frickfrock999

A rare picture of the legendary Korean Celery Technology.


----------



## frickfrock999

Episode 10 is out!

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-10-korean-celery-technology


----------



## Wolfsbora

Hi folks!!! _In less than *36 hours*, we'll be recording live to you, our dedicated OCN Radio LIVE audience!_ We hope that you can make it to this weeks exciting episode as we talk tech, life, Rachel Ray, and anything else that comes to mind.









See you there!!


----------



## candy_van

Live episodes @ the studio:


----------



## Wolfsbora

We've made it through *10 episodes*!!! Tonight makes sweet number 11! _That means that tonight is a very special occasion and special occasions mean prizes!!!!
_
*Anyone that joins the live recording within the first 15 minutes (starting at 9:00pm EST) is eligible to win a physical copy of Fallout 4 for the PC (no DLC included







).*

A random drawing will be held to determine the winner.



Sorry, Rachel Ray, not all prizes have to be one of your delightfully colored cooking devices!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I've joined within the first -15 minutes, do I win?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Come and join us dudes and dudettes!!!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

guys pls


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Darn. Look at what I miss out on when doing homework.


----------



## BonzaiTree

The kind is disappointed in you Nvidia.


----------



## frickfrock999

Episode 11 is now up!









https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-11-spraying-bullets-and-shrinking-nanometers


----------



## BonzaiTree

Mead Free or Die


----------



## StormX2

buddy of mine makes his mead, bee keeper too.


----------



## Wolfsbora

@StormX2, your buddy's mead + Bonzai = <3


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> buddy of mine makes his mead, bee keeper too.


And you're into computers. I think the two of you should combine your hobbies:


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## MadRabbit

Home made beer over mead every day!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Mead is great every so often but not something I could drink regularly. Home brewed beer on the otherhand...


----------



## StormX2

Funny that I mentioned this, as another friend from Iceland, came to visit with 2 bottles of Mead that just finished after 2 years i think he said?

He did not make the honey himself though.

It was WAYYYYY Smoother than ive ever had before.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Just a note for all our delicious, lovely, and loyal listeners--we will be giving away a copy of Fallout 4 during tonight's podcast!!!

So tune in and check out the official freebie thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1595941/free-copy-of-fallout-4-courtesy-of-ocn-radio

Can't wait to see you surly scallywags in the chat


----------



## StormX2

any particular subject for this broadcast?


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## frickfrock999

We'll be discussing Overclock's first ever collaboration with Fakku.


----------



## BonzaiTree

In a related note, we're looking for talented artists that aren't very squeamish.


----------



## StormX2

oh god the Fanfic wasnt enough, now your starting an h doujin? lol


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Just a note for all our delicious, lovely, and loyal listeners--we will be giving away a copy of Fallout 4 during tonight's podcast!!!
> 
> So tune in and check out the official freebie thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1595941/free-copy-of-fallout-4-courtesy-of-ocn-radio
> 
> Can't wait to see you surly scallywags in the chat


God damn time difference!


----------



## Simmons572

Woo! I'm actually going to make this one!


----------



## BonzaiTree

6 minutes and counting! Get in here people!


----------



## Wolfsbora




----------



## PedroC1999

http://rachelraysucks.me


----------



## BonzaiTree

Thanks to everyone who came out tonight! I had a blast folks, cheers.


----------



## frickfrock999

Episode 12 is up!

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-12-you-ever-strap-a-sim-to-a-train-track


----------



## PedroC1999

Was a pleasure to chat with you all in the aftershow! Will hopefully be able to come on next week too!

4am is a bit hard to stay up if you need to remain functional in the mornings


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Was a pleasure to chat with you all in the aftershow! Will hopefully be able to come on next week too!
> 
> 4am is a bit hard to stay up if you need to remain functional in the mornings


The pleasure is all ours, Pedro! We're really glad that you had a lot of fun. Hopefully we see you again next week!

The same goes to everyone else! Come and have a listen to the live recording of the show and stick around for the crazy, uncensored after-show!


----------



## StormX2

completely overshot the timing lol


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> completely overshot the timing lol


I was wondering where you were!!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Was a pleasure to chat with you all in the aftershow! Will hopefully be able to come on next week too!
> 
> 4am is a bit hard to stay up if you need to remain functional in the mornings
> 
> 
> 
> The pleasure is all ours, Pedro! We're really glad that you had a lot of fun. Hopefully we see you again next week!
> 
> The same goes to everyone else! Come and have a listen to the live recording of the show and stick around for the crazy, uncensored after-show!
Click to expand...

The Pre-show was, um, interesting...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Was a pleasure to chat with you all in the aftershow! Will hopefully be able to come on next week too!
> 
> 4am is a bit hard to stay up if you need to remain functional in the mornings
> 
> 
> 
> The pleasure is all ours, Pedro! We're really glad that you had a lot of fun. Hopefully we see you again next week!
> 
> The same goes to everyone else! Come and have a listen to the live recording of the show and stick around for the crazy, uncensored after-show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pre-show was, um, interesting...
Click to expand...

Oh SHUSH you loved it


----------



## Duality92

I'll make it again someday.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I barely remember what we talked about last night, and I was sober.

Good times all around, 10/10 show, would have opinions again.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I was wondering where you were!!


I actually was available, but then I started playing Grim Fandango and before i knew it 2 hours disappeared


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Normally I'd have been in chat, but I was making roller coasters. Next week I promise to pay more attention.


----------



## Cyclops




----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I'd have been in chat, but I was making roller coasters. Next week I promise to pay more attention.


I couldn't get RC2 working on Windows 10 so I gave up, but maybe I'll try tracking down a copy of RC3 and give that a try.


----------



## Duality92

RCT1 > all.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Theme Park > all.


----------



## frickfrock999

New Rule.

No rollercoaster nerds allowed at the next show.

You will be banned on sight.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> New Rule.
> 
> No rollercoaster nerds allowed at the next show.
> 
> You will be banned on sight.


Don't listen to him, I have Editor rights, I can just let you all back in and take away his talk power


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> New Rule.
> 
> No rollercoaster nerds allowed at the next show.
> 
> You will be banned on sight.


Just try and stop me.


----------



## Duality92

I can give myself talk power and play RCT and you can't do squat about it. HUH.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I actually think Frick has more power in Teamspeak than you guys realize lol.


----------



## frickfrock999

*DO NOT TEST ME

*


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *DO NOT TEST ME
> 
> *


If one Canadian says sorry 5 times, and another Canadian adopts a pet beaver and feeds it 4 servings of Maple Syrup a day, how many times should you apologize to the queen?


----------



## PedroC1999

The real question is, has the domain been bought?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The real question is, has the domain been bought?


Not by me! I will not disgrace Rachel Ray like that. Especially if we're trying to get her on the show!


----------



## Duality92

I dare you all to send her an email to actually get her on the show.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I dare you all to send her an email to actually get her on the show.


Duality!! You've missed a couple of shows! I miss you, dude!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Back off, get your own Quebecer!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Back off, get your own Quebecer!


*hugz*


----------



## Duality92

Yeah, I'm basically the equivalent of a single dad and nurse. My fiancée had it very rough (I'll just say that she still can't sit down).

I've had time for 15 minutes here, 15 minutes there of OCN and my computer in general on top of my DDC that went into flames. Good times.

I'll be back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Back off, get your own Quebecer!


I'm not a Québecer!







I'm from New Brunswick, ..., wait, does that make me a NewB?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Yeah, I'm basically the equivalent of a single dad and nurse. My fiancée had it very rough (I'll just say that she still can't sit down).
> 
> I've had time for 15 minutes here, 15 minutes there of OCN and my computer in general on top of my DDC that went into flames. Good times.
> 
> I'll be back.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Back off, get your own Quebecer!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Québecer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from New Brunswick, ..., wait, does that make me a NewB?
Click to expand...

Haha well my grandfather is from Quebec and I don't live there, and you're from New Brunswick and you live in Quebec.

So together we'd be Quebecois? lol

Sorry though, no insult meant my friend.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Haha well my grandfather is from Quebec and I don't live there, and you're from New Brunswick and you live in Quebec.
> So together we'd be Quebecois? lol
> 
> Sorry though, no insult meant my friend.


The Canadian version of making up...


----------



## Cyclops

Any Metal Gear fans here?


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Any Metal Gear fans here?


I was back in the good 'ol David Hayter days


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I was back in the good 'ol David Hayter days


Oh yeah? Well, you'll be happy to know that I made this today:


----------



## candy_van

Wait that's your voice?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Wait that's your voice?


Hah! No. It's from MGSV.


----------



## StormX2

reminded me of a Christopher Lee style voice. which I emulate pretty well ;p


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> reminded me of a Christopher Lee style voice. which I emulate pretty well ;p


You shall pass.


----------



## StormX2

i see an Anderson Lurking


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> i see an Anderson Lurking


Nah mang I was just passing through trying to find McCain potatoes memes


----------



## BonzaiTree

I've just come to accept it at this point.
I'm done arguing over McCain's processed potato filled products.


----------



## StormX2

whats so special about em? I don't think that was the brand I like.


----------



## frickfrock999

We're definitely talking about this next episode.


----------



## andrews2547

Those are some rare peeps.


----------



## StormX2

my god that so much sugar. thats like 2 Coke's!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> We're definitely talking about this next episode.


Megatoad is my spirit animal.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> We're definitely talking about this next episode.


I died a little just thinking about the aftermath of said accomplishment.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> We're definitely talking about this next episode.
> 
> 
> 
> I died a little just thinking about the aftermath of said accomplishment.
Click to expand...

Drinking a full bottle of Pure Canadian Maple Syrup on the show...


----------



## candy_van




----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> We're definitely talking about this next episode.
> 
> 
> 
> I died a little just thinking about the aftermath of said accomplishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drinking a full bottle of Pure Canadian Maple Syrup on the show...
Click to expand...

...I've actually chugged an entire bottle of maple syrup in under 30 seconds.

100% truth.

But don't worry, there were no negative side effects.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













But for real... WORST THING I'VE EVER DONE TO MYSELF

It was a contest. I felt intense regret about two minutes after completion.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Bonzai, we need to dedicate an entire episode to your shenanigans.


----------



## BonzaiTree

me IRL:


----------



## TheBadBull

Shenanigans


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Shenanigans


----------



## StormX2

there is no less than 2 references to Super Troopers or Half Baked, every single day in my Office lol


----------



## BonzaiTree

I <3 Super Troopers.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree* 

I <3 Super Troopers.

I should watch it right meow, I think I have the dvd in meow shelf.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Guess what day it is........THURSDAY!! Woo!!


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Guess what day it is........THURSDAY!! Woo!!


Thursday HYPE!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Get hyphy


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Guess what day it is........THURSDAY!! Woo!!


My body isn't ready for the incoming sugar rushes... Twitch Video for this one?


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Guess what day it is........THURSDAY!! Woo!!
> 
> 
> 
> My body isn't ready for the incoming sugar rushes... Twitch Video for this one?
Click to expand...

Twitch would be interesting, but I honestly prefer TS. Plus, what kind of Canadian internet can support streaming to Twitch?

EDIT: Any guests tonight?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Twitch would be interesting, but I honestly prefer TS. Plus, what kind of Canadian internet can support streaming to Twitch?
> 
> EDIT: Any guests tonight?


I wouldn't mind streaming tonight something casual, but I can't get my computer to run QQ


----------



## StormX2

filthy casuals..

I maaaaybe join. probably not.


----------



## clao

lets do a special and have every get in on a game and play together and troll each other. like league, dota, tf 2, cs go


----------



## StormX2

why wont my garden grow trees ~_~

http://xkcd.com/1663/#5bb2afea-fbfb-11e5-8002-42010a8e0014


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Guess what day it is........THURSDAY!! Woo!!
> 
> 
> 
> My body isn't ready for the incoming sugar rushes... Twitch Video for this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twitch would be interesting, but I honestly prefer TS. Plus, what kind of Canadian internet can support streaming to Twitch?
> 
> EDIT: Any guests tonight?
Click to expand...

My 50/30 connection handles Twitch streams left, right, center, and one behind me...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Twitch would be interesting, but I honestly prefer TS. Plus, what kind of Canadian internet can support streaming to Twitch?
> 
> EDIT: Any guests tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind streaming tonight something casual, but I can't get my computer to run QQ
Click to expand...

I guess the only problem with Twitch is setting it up so that All the speakers are piped through to the stream by the streamer and everyone who wants to participate would have to be on the twitch stream and deal with the 10-20 second delay of the stream.

I have my OBS-MP setup with options to stream:
1) Just the game and nothing else
2) My game and microphone on a hotkey
3) My game and Teamspeak audio, in/out
4) Everything

So I can just select which one I want to enable for the stream that night.


----------



## Duality92

I've streamed some bf4 and d3 already too.


----------



## BonzaiTree

WELL SOME OF US LIVE IN THE COUNTRY AND HAVE TERRIBLE INTERNET OKAY!

It sucks


----------



## clao

fine lets just teamspeak then lol


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> WELL SOME OF US LIVE IN THE COUNTRY AND HAVE TERRIBLE INTERNET OKAY!
> 
> It sucks


I stream with 15/3, you mad?


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I stream with 15/3, you mad?


I have so much SALT!!! im 3/1 and I don't even get that I get something like 1/.5 !!!!! centurylink man......


----------



## Cyclops




----------



## Duality92

I'm going to use all this salt and put them on my McCain curly fries.


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## obikenobi27

I remember when my internet connection was 5 down, 0.5 up. Now I have 200 down, 20 up. 'Murica.

Also...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> lets do a special and have every get in on a game and play together and troll each other. like league, dota, tf 2, cs go


I like this idea.

I was thinking about grabbing DayZ and having us all be in a giant gang to hunt down scrubs.

The terror would be real.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Not to brag to my Canadian brethren, but:


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> lets do a special and have every get in on a game and play together and troll each other. like league, dota, tf 2, cs go
> 
> 
> 
> I like this idea.
> 
> I was thinking about grabbing DayZ and having us all be in a giant gang to hunt down scrubs.
> 
> The terror would be real.
Click to expand...

Not DayZ. If you really want to terrify people, like really terrify people, hop on to a Minecraft server and swarm the younglings.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> lets do a special and have every get in on a game and play together and troll each other. like league, dota, tf 2, cs go
> 
> 
> 
> I like this idea.
> 
> I was thinking about grabbing DayZ and having us all be in a giant gang to hunt down scrubs.
> 
> The terror would be real.
Click to expand...

DayZ....or Rust lol.

Although Rust might be NSFOCN...because I'd definitely be running around nude with a shotgun hunting moose.


----------



## frickfrock999

MFW my spirit animal is a homicidal moose.


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Not DayZ. If you really want to terrify people, like really terrify people, hop on to a Minecraft server and swarm the younglings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> DayZ....or Rust lol.
> Although Rust might be NSFOCN...because I'd definitely be running around nude with a shotgun hunting moose.


I love both idea's the thought of being chased by a group of naked man using profanities with shotguns is just terrifying


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> I love both idea's the thought of being chased by a group of naked man using profanities with shotguns is just terrifying


I could host a creative server while the show runs, that I can do, while streaming.


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Not to brag to my Canadian brethren, but:


That ping is horrible though...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> I love both idea's the thought of being chased by a group of naked man using profanities with shotguns is just terrifying
> 
> 
> 
> I could host a creative server while the show runs, that I can do, while streaming.
Click to expand...

Like Creative Minecraft? I've already got a nice big server laid out in 1.9.2 Vanilla that I expanded to 10,000 x 10,000 that has yet to be used. I could just open that up to some mayhem unless people prefer SuperFlat for creative...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> WELL SOME OF US LIVE IN THE COUNTRY AND HAVE TERRIBLE INTERNET OKAY!
> 
> It sucks


I slightly know that feel bro.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Not to brag to my Canadian brethren, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ping is horrible though...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> I love both idea's the thought of being chased by a group of naked man using profanities with shotguns is just terrifying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could host a creative server while the show runs, that I can do, while streaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Creative Minecraft? I've already got a nice big server laid out in 1.9.2 Vanilla that I expanded to 10,000 x 10,000 that has yet to be used. I could just open that up to some mayhem unless people prefer SuperFlat for creative...
Click to expand...

You could create the OCN radio server we'd play in when we're radio'n. I'd like it to be smaller so more havoc happens.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Not to brag to my Canadian brethren, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ping is horrible though...
Click to expand...

Huh?! Anything from 1 to 20 is perfectly fine for most instances unless I'm a competitive gamer. You're telling me that you wouldn't take that ping if you had those speeds? My ping usually sits between 5 to 15.

@Duality92, my services are on the table when it comes to the show...


----------



## candy_van

Ping envy.


----------



## clao

im down to playing whatever lol just as long we destroy things ahahahaa


----------



## obikenobi27

You know Wolf...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Overclock.net CS:GO game server needs testers!
Also, I can never get on the server. It just goes right back to the menu.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> You know Wolf...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock.net CS:GO game server needs testers!
> Also, I can never get on the server. It just goes right back to the menu.


Odd... I've got a pro setting up the configuration. I can get in just fine, are you still having issues? Btw, it is still in development and won't be going fully live/supported until a certain announcement is made (one that I cannot share at the moment).


----------



## axipher

Ok, well I'l get a server up tonight during the show for sure. Worst case it will be my current 10,000 x 10,000 one, I'll just make a copy that gets used just for the OCN Radio participants. If I have a change before the show though, I'll slap together a small one with some Obsidian walls around the edges to keep people in a small area and see what can get built...

First person to quote this post will have their username used as the Seed for the level. Second person will have their post count as the X coordinate for the spawn. The 3rd person will be the Z coordinate of the spawn point...


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Ok, well I'l get a server up tonight during the show for sure. Worst case it will be my current 10,000 x 10,000 one, I'll just make a copy that gets used just for the OCN Radio participants. If I have a change before the show though, I'll slap together a small one with some Obsidian walls around the edges to keep people in a small area and see what can get built...
> 
> First person to quote this post will have their username used as the Seed for the level. Second person will have their post count as the X coordinate for the spawn. The 3rd person will be the Z coordinate of the spawn point...


dfgjhk FIRST


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> You know Wolf...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock.net CS:GO game server needs testers!
> Also, I can never get on the server. It just goes right back to the menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd... I've got a pro setting up the configuration. I can get in just fine, are you still having issues? Btw, it is still in development and won't be going fully live/supported until a certain announcement is made (one that I cannot share at the moment).
Click to expand...

Can't test at the moment. Will try again when I get home though. Everytime I've tried to join, the game jumps back to the main menu. There isn't anybody on the server when I try to join. Is there a whitelist or something on the server?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Can't test at the moment. Will try again when I get home though. Everytime I've tried to join, the game jumps back to the main menu. There isn't anybody on the server when I try to join. Is there a whitelist or something on the server?


Not to hijack this thread, but it basically comes down to if you want to round up some friends and jump into the server, go right ahead. There are plans for what we'll do with it in the future, but for now anyone can play. We just request that you report any issues to that thread.


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Ok, well I'l get a server up tonight during the show for sure. Worst case it will be my current 10,000 x 10,000 one, I'll just make a copy that gets used just for the OCN Radio participants. If I have a change before the show though, I'll slap together a small one with some Obsidian walls around the edges to keep people in a small area and see what can get built...
> 
> First person to quote this post will have their username used as the Seed for the level. Second person will have their post count as the X coordinate for the spawn. The 3rd person will be the Z coordinate of the spawn point...


well now I do have to commit to getting minecraft for pc now lol. once I get back from work ill get it .


----------



## Cyclops

I have a CNC Red Alert 2 server.


----------



## obikenobi27

Wait... Are we serious about the Minecraft server? I was kind of joking. I guess if everybody is in it I'll join in for some fun. I wonder if this will be the first podcast done while playing Minecraft...


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Wait... Are we serious about the Minecraft server? I was kind of joking. I guess if everybody is in it I'll join in for some fun. I wonder if this will be the first podcast done while playing Minecraft...


you better do it people are committed now! jking. We can always set something up lol I doubt many people will join anyways its probably just forum talk and trash talking lol


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Ok, well I'l get a server up tonight during the show for sure. Worst case it will be my current 10,000 x 10,000 one, I'll just make a copy that gets used just for the OCN Radio participants. If I have a change before the show though, I'll slap together a small one with some Obsidian walls around the edges to keep people in a small area and see what can get built...
> 
> First person to quote this post will have their username used as the Seed for the level. Second person will have their post count as the X coordinate for the spawn. The 3rd person will be the Z coordinate of the spawn point...


Wooo. X coordinate!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Ok, well I'l get a server up tonight during the show for sure. Worst case it will be my current 10,000 x 10,000 one, I'll just make a copy that gets used just for the OCN Radio participants. If I have a change before the show though, I'll slap together a small one with some Obsidian walls around the edges to keep people in a small area and see what can get built...
> 
> First person to quote this post will have their username used as the Seed for the level. Second person will have their post count as the X coordinate for the spawn. The 3rd person will be the Z coordinate of the spawn point...
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo. X coordinate!
Click to expand...

Clao quoted me before you, and Duality92 before that, so seed is Duality92, and since you and Clao have such a small post count, I put them together so X was 349,274 and Z is 274,349. Generating a 2000x2000 map now then I'll surround it with big walls.


----------



## Duality92

I'll try to get my stream going.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

STAHP MAKING PLANS FOR US!









I'm honestly not sure what the word is on streaming. Wolfy is in the know more than I am.


----------



## Wolfsbora

So, I do have some sad news, we won't be able to stream your game play on OCN's Twitch account, nor can OCN officially have anything to do with the server/gameplay. BUT, with that said, feel free to go ahead and do it while you listen to the podcast!







It just can't be tied to OCN.


----------



## Duality92

I know I'll be streaming if I can get my rig up and running, but I can't promise that'll happen.


----------



## StormX2

now this is a minecraft thing? lol


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> now this is a minecraft thing? lol


No, it's just visual entertainement while we listen to OCN radio epicness.


----------



## frickfrock999

The sooner we get Twitch streaming up, the better. I've been pushing for it for months and things are definitely moving in that direction. I want every show we do to be streamed.

All we have to do it wait it out. Management knows it would be a great help and I know they're doing everything they can to get it there.

Once we get the word, I promise you we'll have it up and running.


----------



## StormX2

ah, just cant get into that game. My son and Daughter love it, I cant get passed the looks.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> ah, just cant get into that game. My son and Daughter love it, I cant get passed the looks.


Mod it


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The sooner we get Twitch streaming up, the better. I've been pushing for it for months and things are definitely moving in that direction. I want every show we do to be streamed.
> 
> All we have to do it wait it out. Management knows it would be a great help and I know they're doing everything they can to get it there.
> 
> Once we get the word, I promise you we'll have it up and running.


legal issues? Or are they trying to find professionals to represent them in streams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Mod it


are you sure that's minecraft and not unturn?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> are you sure that's minecraft and not unturn?


You, search google images for minecraft shaders.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Mod it


my Lego days are done with man.

the only interest i had in Minecraft was those lunatics who would do full recreations of Tolkien maps and such.


----------



## axipher

So for anyone who wants to join on a completely fun and free server: craft.axihub.ca:25565. Currently open to 50 players, hopefully it doesn't crash.


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So for anyone who wants to join on a completely fun and free server: craft.axihub.ca:25565. Currently open to 50 players, hopefully it doesn't crash.


ill be home in bout 2hrs ill get on and blow stuff up once I get on


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Are we allowed to have an unofficial game night alongside the radio show?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> legal issues? Or are they trying to find professionals to represent them in streams


Bro, we are professional. I'm sitting here with a $5000 check for my contributions. I'm going to use it to buy myself a suit and cigars and invest in a small start-up.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> legal issues? Or are they trying to find professionals to represent them in streams


We're as professional as it gets.









Plus, I've hosted tons of events for OCN in the past. So it's more an issue of getting the assets and actual technical elements lined up.


----------



## clao

I think we are as professional as 2 squirrels going after the same nut LOL!


----------



## Cyclops

This was in the server:


----------



## BonzaiTree

^ And that's why we can't have nice things like game night, lol.

In other news, we go LIVE in 3 hours and 10 minutes time, as of this post.

Who's hyphy?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> This was in the server:


It was one of two people that were in the server before I left to teach, you were one of them...


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It was one of two people that were in the server before I left to teach, you were one of them...


Guilty as charged!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I remember when I was in middle school.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I remember when I was in middle school.


Wasn't it like, two weeks ago?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I remember when I was in middle school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it like, two weeks ago?
Click to expand...

I'm currently teaching power electronics to a bunch of 20 year olds, 20 minutes left of class then home to get ready for the OCN Radio talking times, where the pre-show and after-show are the place to be...


----------



## Duality92

I plugged back my skylake build just for this.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm currently teaching power electronics to a bunch of 20 year olds, 20 minutes left of class then home to get ready for the OCN Radio talking times, where the pre-show and after-show are the place to be...


Patch us in next time you're teaching.

We'll teach the childrens all about life.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Professor Bonzai here, time for roll call.


----------



## clao

i cant get on that server my internet taking forever to download lol i think ill download minecraft overnight like i do every other game with my slow 3/1


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I plugged back my skylake build just for this.


I want a new CPU...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm currently teaching power electronics to a bunch of 20 year olds, 20 minutes left of class then home to get ready for the OCN Radio talking times, where the pre-show and after-show are the place to be...
> 
> 
> 
> Patch us in next time you're teaching.
> 
> We'll teach the childrens all about life.
Click to expand...

Hahaha, I don't want you guys learning stuff, I need to have something up on everyone else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> i cant get on that server my internet taking forever to download lol i think ill download minecraft overnight like i do every other game with my slow 3/1


On which server?


----------



## Duality92

What's the minecraft server information??


----------



## Cyclops

craft.axihub.ca:25565


----------



## frickfrock999

*NOW BROADCASTING!*


----------



## BonzaiTree

MUH THERMAL PASTES

for realz


----------



## Wolfsbora

You's gettin' da ticklez........


----------



## CynicalUnicorn




----------



## BonzaiTree

I LOVED this thing...for a few days.


----------



## frickfrock999

*DO WANT.*


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *DO WANT.*


That is the greatest use of an RPi Zero I have ever seen. I am in love in every way possible.


----------



## clao

OMG we need something for the PSP/Vita lol


----------



## frickfrock999

Episode 13 is out!

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-13-this-isnt-even-our-final-form


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Correction: You can get a Lexus for 450 quid, not 100. (thank mr andrews)

Irregardful, that's still about 50 Lexi and parts for about ten.

This is a smart way to spend money.


----------



## andrews2547

:3


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Correction: You can get a Lexus for 450 quid, not 100. (thank mr andrews)
> 
> Irregardful, that's still about 50 Lexi and parts for about ten.
> 
> *This is a smart way to spend money*.


I mean, it's a way to spend money... lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I mean, it's a way to spend money... lol


Well, if you think about it. Each £450 Lexus probably has around ~£800-£1000 worth of parts if you strip it down for parts then sell them. That's ~£40,000-£50,000 income, which is around £17,500 - £27,500 profit. If you do that a couple of times, you can forget about the Model 3 and get a fully loaded Model S P90D.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I mean, it's a way to spend money... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you think about it. Each £450 Lexus probably has around ~£800-£1000 worth of parts if you strip it down for parts then sell them. That's ~£40,000-£50,000 income, which is around £17,500 - £27,500 profit. If you do that a couple of times, you can forget about the Model 3 and get a fully loaded Model S P90D.
Click to expand...

Yes, totally viable way to earn money.

I'm sure there are 50 beater Lexus you could make money off of readily available for sale and it would be worth your while to spend thousands of hours pulling parts off--and that all these parts are very very much in demand and would be sold instantly.

I see no problem with this


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yes, totally viable way to earn money.
> I'm sure there are 50 beater Lexus you could make money off of readily available for sale and it would be worth your while to spend thousands of hours pulling parts off--and that all these parts are very very much in demand and would be sold instantly.
> 
> I see no problem with this


junkyard, craiglist, and auction houses usually have a few laying around ^_^. Or you could you know umm 5 finger discount.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> Or you could you know umm 5 finger discount.


Are you telling me to shoplift a car?


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Are you telling me to shoplift a car?


I cant agree nor deny to that incriminating confirmation. Due to my personal interest,


----------



## obikenobi27

Woo! Thursday! I have something to look forward to after school. Any special guests or events tonight?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Woo! Thursday! I have something to look forward to after school. Any special guests or events tonight?


Well we will be there, isn't that enough???


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Woo! Thursday! I have something to look forward to after school. Any special guests or events tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Well we will be there, isn't that enough???
Click to expand...

@axipher is right! You guys are the guests every week! @obikenobi27, it's awesome to know that the OCN Radio LIVE show is something that you look forward to every week!







It's feedback like that that makes it even more fun to be part of this community and doing this show. Thank you!


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## Duality92




----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Woo! Thursday! I have something to look forward to after school. Any special guests or events tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Well we will be there, isn't that enough???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @axipher is right! You guys are the guests every week! @obikenobi27, it's awesome to know that the OCN Radio LIVE show is something that you look forward to every week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's feedback like that that makes it even more fun to be part of this community and doing this show. Thank you!
Click to expand...

True. I feel special now.


----------



## Wolfsbora

My mom said I'm handsome!


----------



## axipher

Don't forget that we now have "activities" for the guests to partake in while the hosts are bickering among themselves


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Don't forget that we now have "illegal memes" for the guests to partake in while the hosts are thoughtfully discussing industry news among themselves


Indeed.


----------



## Wolfsbora

You call it bickering, we call it banter (at least that's what they say in the biz).


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## Wolfsbora

Everybody's goal today is to invite 1 person to the live recording. They don't have to be a member of the forum, they can be friends, family, enemies, Saddam Hussein's ghost, your significant other, etc.

Remember, invite *1* person!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Will do.









Hey, @frickfrock999, would you like to come to the podcast tonight?


----------



## frickfrock999

We have a podcast?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> We have a podcast?


I host it.

Would you like to be a guest this week?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Everybody's goal today is to invite 1 person to the live recording. They don't have to be a member of the forum, they can be friends, family, enemies, Saddam Hussein's ghost, your significant other, etc.
> 
> Remember, invite *1* person!


Well I sent an email to the dozen or so people at the office I LAN with, so that counts as 12 invites right? Doubt they will show up, but I invited them...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Everybody's goal today is to invite 1 person to the live recording. They don't have to be a member of the forum, they can be friends, family, enemies, Saddam Hussein's ghost, your significant other, etc.
> 
> Remember, invite *1* person!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I sent an email to the dozen or so people at the office I LAN with, so that counts as 12 invites right? Doubt they will show up, but I invited them...
Click to expand...

What if I said Don Cherry would be a guest on tonight's podcast?

I mean, that's a lie, but you can tell them that.


----------



## Duality92

I asked my gf, but she barely speaks English lol she'll listen to like 2 minutes and be like "No."


----------



## Cyclops

I have no friends.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I have no friends.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I asked my gf, but she barely speaks English lol she'll listen to like 2 minutes and be like "No."


You don't need to understand English to listen to the podcast.

It transcends language.

Hmmm...maybe I'll have to go on webcam to entertain all the non-English fans with some visuals







.

But then it'd be NSFOCN


----------



## candy_van

Question: What level must one be to cast pod?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Question: What level must one be to cast pod?


81


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Question: What level must one be to cast pod?


Level 55 10th prestige.


----------



## Wolfsbora

@Canadian folks - What is a Don Cherry?


----------



## Cyclops

Hmmmm Which toppings to get for Pizza hut today.... Mushroom, Beef, cheese, extra cheese..... Yeah gooood.


----------



## TheBadBull

Have fun tonight guys, this pesky "having a job" business really puts a damper on my podcast attendance.

Oh well, enjoy this picture of a pretty cat.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Have fun tonight guys, this pesky "having a job" business really puts a damper on my podcast attendance.
> 
> Oh well, enjoy this picture of a pretty cat.


That is a very pretty kitty.

Pls gibe


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> @Canadian folks - What is a Don Cherry?


Just some guy with a snazzy and colourful selection of suits


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> @Canadian folks - What is a Don Cherry?


He's a GOSH DARN Canadian icon is what he is.

...but yeah he's just a brash and opinionated old dude who talks hockey and wears ridiculous suits. A host of the venerated "Hockey Night in Canada". He also had (has?) a chain of crappy restaurants. The one we had locally was awesome though because you could play N64 games at the table.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Have fun tonight guys, this pesky "having a job" business really puts a damper on my podcast attendance.
> 
> Oh well, enjoy this picture of a pretty cat.


OMG it's adorable. I need to snuggle it.


----------



## frickfrock999

*NOW BROADCASTING*


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *NOW BROADCASTING*


....MY LOVE FOR YOU


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I say a lot of things I probably should not on the show.

I wouldn't be surprised if the above statement actually were OCN's official stance on the matter...


----------



## Duality92

I couldn't be there yesterday


----------



## RikkAndrsn

As was foretold RikkAndrsn#1170 will be part of the Overwatch stress test this weekend. Apparently it's only Friday and Saturday so get at me bros if you want to pley gaem.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Sorry I couldn't make it my loveliest of lovelies. Had something important come up. I will be there next week for sure!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Sorry I couldn't make it my loveliest of lovelies. Had something important come up. I will be there next week for sure!


You weren't there?









Then who was the Canadian?


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Sorry I couldn't make it my loveliest of lovelies. Had something important come up. I will be there next week for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then who was the Canadian?
Click to expand...

Don't you remember? We had a dual citizen for maximum diversity.


----------



## StormX2

eyyy Successfully dodged another one, man im good.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> eyyy Successfully dodged another one, man im good.


You need to set an alarm, reminder, or something. The pre and post shows are good fun.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> You need to set an alarm, reminder, or something. The pre and post shows are good fun.


Im sure it is ;p

you guys run this show after my kids are in bed, and its time for me to play some Warhammer Online at that point ;p


----------



## frickfrock999

Episode 14 is up!

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-14-the-worst-idea-ever


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hey everyone, be sure to leave likes and reviews on iTunes if you enjoyed what you heard, it really helps us out!

<3 Your Friendly Neighbourhood Canadian, Bonzai


----------



## andrews2547

And you could win an OCN limited edition Ducky keyboard if you do and post a screenshot of your review here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1597638/freebie-ducky-mechanical-keyboards-limited-edition


----------



## morbid_bean

So with the addition of Podcasts to GOOGLE PLAY... What are the chances we might see OCN on there soon?

Source: http://www.talkandroid.com/292592-google-play-music-podcasts-have-finally-arrived/


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> So with the addition of Podcasts to GOOGLE PLAY... What are the chances we might see OCN on there soon?
> 
> Source: http://www.talkandroid.com/292592-google-play-music-podcasts-have-finally-arrived/


Oh interesting...

What are everyone's thoughts on this?

Would you guys prefer to listen to us on Google Play?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Oh interesting...
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on this?
> Would you guys prefer to listen to us on Google Play?


I prefer Myspace radio.


----------



## .theMetal

I would say throw them up on Play if it's not too difficult. I like my googly stuff.


----------



## obikenobi27

Play would be nice for the Android users. Download the Podcast for on the go. I still use Soundcloud most of the time though.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Play would be nice for the Android users. Download the Podcast for on the go. I still use Soundcloud most of the time though.


So is iTunes for iPhone users.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Play would be nice for the Android users. Download the Podcast for on the go. I still use Soundcloud most of the time though.
> 
> 
> 
> So is iTunes for iPhone users.
Click to expand...

TIL that iTunes is available on the Play store. A store available on a store. Storeception. Still, I don't need an Apple account to keep track of.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Shout out to the best controller of all time, way before its time. Help me pwn noobs since like 2004.



No joke, this was my most favorite controller of all time, although the marketing is a bit ridiculous.

"*It's a controller with two gun grip handles for twice the firepower*
Action buttons positioned along the triggers and handle for comfortable game control
The most effective controller for great shooter gaming!"


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I would say throw them up on Play if it's not too difficult. I like my googly stuff.


I'm on it. Just shot Wikia a request to put them up.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I would say throw them up on Play if it's not too difficult. I like my googly stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on it. Just shot Wikia a request to put them up.
Click to expand...

What about Xbox Music/Groove for Windows Phone users... And a torrent link as well?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

The OCN Radio Show: now on The Pirate Bay!

I have the strangest feeling Wikia wouldn't approve.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Why not just throw the podcasts on an Ampache server? Streamable music everywhere.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Why not just throw the podcasts on an Ampache server? Streamable music everywhere.


I'd host them for free from the Linode that handles the [email protected] stats site with 4 TB of bandwidth a month, only an average of 15 GB a month of that is actually used...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The OCN Radio Show: now on The Pirate Bay!
> 
> I have the strangest feeling Wikia wouldn't approve.


Nothing wrong with with torrents if it's not going to be used for copyright infringement. I'm not really sure how it would work as a torrent though. If it's already on Soundcloud, iTunes, Google Play (possibly) and Microsoft Groove (possibly), then I'm not sure why you would need to download it from a torrent.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Nothing wrong with with torrents if it's not going to be used for copyright infringement. I'm not really sure how it would work as a torrent though. If it's already on Soundcloud, iTunes, Google Play (possibly) and Microsoft Groove (possibly), then I'm not sure why you would need to download it from a torrent.


To listen it while offline? that's about the only reason I can see.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Nothing wrong with with torrents if it's not going to be used for copyright infringement. I'm not really sure how it would work as a torrent though. If it's already on Soundcloud, iTunes, Google Play (possibly) and Microsoft Groove (possibly), then I'm not sure why you would need to download it from a torrent.
> 
> 
> 
> To listen it while offline? that's about the only reason I can see.
Click to expand...

Don't torrents work with RSS feeds? So I can have my torrent client automagically download the latest and greatest OCN podcasts as they become available for me.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Nothing wrong with with torrents if it's not going to be used for copyright infringement. I'm not really sure how it would work as a torrent though. If it's already on Soundcloud, iTunes, Google Play (possibly) and Microsoft Groove (possibly), then I'm not sure why you would need to download it from a torrent.
> 
> 
> 
> To listen it while offline? that's about the only reason I can see.
Click to expand...

You can download episodes right from our Souncloud!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> To listen it while offline? that's about the only reason I can see.


But you can download it from iTunes and Google Play if it ever ends up on there. Not sure about Microsoft Groove though, I've never used it.


----------



## Cyclops

Why isn't this on Tidal?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Why isn't this on Tidal?


Because Jay Z still owes me $50,000.


----------



## andrews2547

And Kanye owes me $53,000,000. Still haven't got a penny from him yet.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> And Kanye owes me $53,000,000. Still haven't got a penny from him yet.


Did the Kickstarter not work out?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Why isn't this on Tidal?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Jay Z still owes me $50,000.
Click to expand...

Must be tough to cover that loss considering you guys got don't get as many shill-dollars anymore


----------



## Wolfsbora

Jay Z told me that his servers couldn't handle the traffic that our podcast would generate.


----------



## frickfrock999

Just heard back from Wikia and the show is being put up on Google Play as we speak!

Let nobody say we aren't men of the people.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Just heard back from Wikia and the show is being put up on Google Play as we speak!
> 
> Let nobody say we aren't men of the people.


Nice work. We need to elect these guys for something. Maybe we can make them some kind of hosts for some sort of internet talk show, recorded weekly.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Nice work. We need to elect these guys for something. Maybe we can make them some kind of hosts for some sort of internet talk show, recorded weekly.


That's not a bad idea.

But they can't be nerds.

No nerds allowed.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> That's not a bad idea.
> 
> But they can't be nerds.
> 
> No nerds allowed.


Agreed, absolutely not allowed.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Just heard back from Wikia and the show is being put up on Google Play as we speak!
> 
> Let nobody say we aren't men of the people.


AWWWWW YEEEAAAAA! GooOOod thing I suggested it, I almost kept the thought to myself. But the OCN has listened!!!

Thanks Guys


----------



## obikenobi27

Guys! You know what day is better than hump-day?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Guys! You know what day is better than hump-day?


Hump week?


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Guys! You know what day is better than hump-day?
> 
> 
> 
> Hump week?
Click to expand...

Well... that is true. I was thinking International McCain Potato Day though.


----------



## .theMetal

Hey friendly, neighborhood, podcast hosts: What time during tonight's events, will the winners of the prizes be announced? I wanna try to make it on to hear at least that part, hopefully more, but otherwise I won't know till tomorrow when the recording is up in the interwebs.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey friendly, neighborhood, podcast hosts: What time during tonight's events, will the winners of the prizes be announced? I wanna try to make it on to hear at least that part, hopefully more, but otherwise I won't know till tomorrow when the recording is up in the interwebs.


Do what I do, just ignore the wife and child while they are yelling at you (and turn your headphones up). They will forgive you tomorrow morning.


----------



## axipher

I won't be home till 7:30 EST to post my reviews, hoping the contest goes until at least 8 PM so people have time to get their reviews and stuff in for those glorious Ducky Keyboards.


----------



## Duality92

I will get one in before the show.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey friendly, neighborhood, podcast hosts: What time during tonight's events, will the winners of the prizes be announced? I wanna try to make it on to hear at least that part, hopefully more, but otherwise I won't know till tomorrow when the recording is up in the interwebs.


10 PM EST.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey friendly, neighborhood, podcast hosts: What time during tonight's events, will the winners of the prizes be announced? I wanna try to make it on to hear at least that part, hopefully more, but otherwise I won't know till tomorrow when the recording is up in the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 10 PM EST.
Click to expand...











>_>


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_>


Wake up extra early.

Wait, why is the podcast at 10 pm est and not 9pm est like in the title?


----------



## TheBadBull

I guess it starts at 9pm and the draw is afterwards.


----------



## Duality92

I'll be a bit late, but I'll be there


----------



## Wolfsbora

WHO'S EXCITED FOR FREE THINGS?!?! The keyboard giveaway is tonight at the end of the show!! Join us and find out if you won!!


----------



## BonzaiTree

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SNAP.


----------



## Alex132

Dave


----------



## Duality92

Snap, Crackle, Pop and FIRST!

edit : I was second, QQ


----------



## andrews2547

McCain Potato Radio Show


----------



## obikenobi27

PODCASTMCPODFACE


----------



## Alex132

Dubs decide


----------



## andrews2547

Hammerhead Eagle i-Thrust - The Radio Show


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> PODCASTMCPODFACE


checked


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Hammerhead Eagle i-Thrust - The Radio Show


It's a tech show.

R9 Hammer Eagle i-Thrust GTX Extreme edition - The Radio Show


----------



## BulletSponge

Sprockets, who doesn't want to touch OCN's monkey?


----------



## BonzaiTree

PLS MAMA


----------



## el gappo

What do we want?

*EPISODE 15*

When do we want it?

*NOW!*


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> What do we want?
> 
> *EPISODE 15*
> 
> When do we want it?
> 
> *NOW!*


We also want you attending the shows!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> We also want you attending the shows!


Any time!

*but not 4am on a friday morning*


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> We also want you attending the shows!
> 
> 
> 
> Any time!
> 
> *but not 4am on a friday morning*
Click to expand...

Oh come on, it's perfect!

Wake up early, start your day with a lovely live podcast, then eat your breakfast as the sun rises.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Don't be ridiculous. It's Britain.

The sun would have been up hours ago.


----------



## andrews2547

Can confirm. Sunrise is at 5:40 am.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Can confirm. Sunrise is at 5:40 am.


5:55am here a and its 5:51, been up for 30 minutes, I have a baby to feed lol


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

You know there doesn't seem to be a trademark on the acronym OCN. Well there is, but the only person who has a valid trademark for the acronym OCN is "ONCOLOGY NURSING CERTIFICATION CORPORATION", and I don't think they would sue you.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> You know there doesn't seem to be a trademark on the acronym OCN. Well there is, but the only person who has a valid trademark for the acronym OCN is "ONCOLOGY NURSING CERTIFICATION CORPORATION", and I don't think they would sue you.


Apple Records vs Apple Computers. Because they were in such different markets, it was ruled that it was not trademark infringement as a reasonable person would not confuse the two.

I highly doubt anybody would confuse this OCN Radio for that OCN Radio. To be honest I'm not even sure what we've been calling the show in the first place.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Change name to The Official OCN Radio Show. That way their radio show isn't official. TOOCNRS


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> TOOCNRS


I just repeated this out loud a few times, sounds great.


----------



## frickfrock999

Episode 15 is now available for download!









https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/ocn-radio-episode-15-selling-out


----------



## Duality92

I want to see how this keyboard feels so I'm typing this message for you all to see that I'm typing on a keyboard that no one else has right now.

GG on the show.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> When people look up the name "professionalism" they see a giant horsey face staring them right in the eyes. - frickfrock999


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Don't be ridiculous. It's Britain.
> 
> The sun would have been up hours ago.


But how can you tell if the sun is up behind the rain and clouds?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> But how can you tell if the sun is up behind the rain and clouds?


If you can see all the clouds and rain, there's sun behind them.

edit : you could always make it sunny again


----------



## obikenobi27

So... we aren't calling the podcast PodcastMcPodface?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Nope, we're fascists who hate democracy.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> But how can you tell if the sun is up behind the rain and clouds?
> 
> 
> 
> If you can see all the clouds and rain, there's sun behind them.
> 
> edit : you could always make it sunny again
Click to expand...

A dot-pl website.

Thanks Poland.

This seems like their brand of humor.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Nope, we're fascists who hate democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> But how can you tell if the sun is up behind the rain and clouds?
> 
> 
> 
> If you can see all the clouds and rain, there's sun behind them.
> 
> edit : you could always make it sunny again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A dot-pl website.
> 
> Thanks Poland.
> 
> This seems like their brand of humor.
Click to expand...


----------



## .theMetal

Here's some names

-Games and Overclocking Fun Time Hour
-Quantum Clockers United
-Diaries of a Mad Clocker
-O-Clock-ulous Rift
-Into the Void with the Canadians
-Potatos and Video Games
-False Sense of Comfort
-Pursuing Performance Live!
-Delusions of Rachael (lawsuit inbound?)
-Geniuses, Gentlemen, and Overclockers
-When Humans Attack
-The Frock's Paradox (just because it rhymes!)
-The Ghosts of Processors Past
-The Definition of Professionalism


----------



## andrews2547

Two and a half horses.

Frickfrock = horse

CynicalUnicorn = unicorn (type of horse)

Bonzai = man (could be one half of a horse in those costume things)

Wolfsbora = wolf (doesn't really count)


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Two and a half horses.
> 
> Frickfrock = horse
> CynicalUnicorn = unicorn (type of horse)
> Bonzai = man (could be one half of a horse in those costume things)
> Wolfsbora = wolf (doesn't really count)


Overclocked Potatoes, Horses and a Tooth Radio Live.

OPHTRL


----------



## frickfrock999

*OUR QUEEN IS UNDER ATTACK*











http://www.foodandwine.com/blogs/beyonce-fans-seeking-rachel-roy-attack-rachael-ray


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *OUR QUEEN IS UNDER ATTACK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/blogs/beyonce-fans-seeking-rachel-roy-attack-rachael-ray


The Keurig for Tortillas, how am I supposed to take this seriously?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Oh no, this is terrible! Rachael, I know you're reading this. If you need a shoulder to cry on I'm here.


----------



## morbid_bean

Proposed Names:

FlapJack Horsemen

Over*K*lock.net Podcast

Cozy Nutella 105 FM

Top Notch Nutella Scotch


----------



## candy_van

Deep Dish Poutine XM: sounds so good you might just Nutella.

EDIT:

Alternate subtitle: Hot, clocked and ready for scotch.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Deep Dish Poutine XM: sounds so good you might just Nutella.


Holy crap, that reminds me, had a Jalapeno Popper Casserole the other day. Layer of cooked tater tots in a pan, cream cheese, cheddar, bacon and Jalapeno slivers on top melted to mouth watering perfection. Sadly though, there were no McCain Potatoes involved.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Holy crap, that reminds me, had a Jalapeno Popper Casserole the other day. Layer of cooked tater tots in a pan, cream cheese, cheddar, bacon and Jalapeno slivers on top melted to mouth watering perfection. Sadly though, there were no McCain Potatoes involved.


Must've felt great the next day lol


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Must've felt great the next day lol


Oh it was nothing compared to what I am used to











They grow so poorly out here though. Summers here are 100F plus every day and the blooms all drop until we get at least a week of highs under 97F. You know the pepper is a "Good one" when you can smell it through the skin.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Oh it was nothing compared to what I am used to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They grow so poorly out here though. Summers here are 100F plus every day and the blooms all drop until we get at least a week of highs under 97F. You know the pepper is a "Good one" when you can smell it through the skin.


I grew myself a batch of jalepenos last summer and I was less than impressed. What are those? There are so many kinds lol


----------



## obikenobi27

You know, I'm pretty sure Rachael Ray's lawyers will take us down before Orthodox Christian Network.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I grew myself a batch of jalepenos last summer and I was less than impressed. What are those? There are so many kinds lol


That's a habanero from last year. I've planted jalapeno, cayenne, habanero and bhut jolokia for this year. I always plant too many and wind up with more than I can give away.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Deep Dish Poutine XM: sounds so good you might just Nutella.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, that reminds me, had a Jalapeno Popper Casserole the other day. Layer of cooked tater tots in a pan, cream cheese, cheddar, bacon and Jalapeno slivers on top melted to mouth watering perfection. Sadly though, there were no McCain Potatoes involved.
Click to expand...











But seriously, while I don't endorse McCain Potatoes, I do endorse McCain Potato Products--and McCain's Tasti Taters (tater tots) are the best tater tots out there.

So GUD.


----------



## BulletSponge

So, any spoilers for tonights episode?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> So, any spoilers for tonights episode?


Yes.

One of the hosts will not survive the night.


----------



## TheBadBull

Now THAT's entertainment


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> One of the hosts will not survive the night.


I thought we agreed at lunch time?

Anyway, cancel that. Tonight there will be a memorial for CynicalUnicorn.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> One of the hosts will not survive the night.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we agreed at lunch time?
> 
> Anyway, cancel that. Tonight there will be a memorial for CynicalUnicorn.
Click to expand...

Can alex give a constant string of insults thinly veiled under the guise of a memorial speech?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Can alex give a constant string of insults thinly veiled under the guise of a memorial speech?


I don't see why not. I don't think he will be there live again.


----------



## TheBadBull

So you're not ruling out the possibility of him being there dead at a future date?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> One of the hosts will not survive the night.


Hopefully it's Cynical.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I thought we agreed at lunch time?
> 
> Anyway, cancel that. Tonight there will be a memorial for CynicalUnicorn.


Ah, good to hear.


----------



## Duality92

I'll start digging the hole and make room for the for head tooth of his.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Good, that obnoxious idiot was always my least favorite host.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> So, any spoilers for tonights episode?


Sure, here's a big one.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Good, that obnoxious idiot was always my least favorite host.


SHHHHH, I think he's in here!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Uncle Buckshot is hear to tickle y'all!!

Unfortunately, that's not true. I'll be missing the show this evening due to the consumption. Gonna be getting me some of that fresh mountain air.

@Bonzaitree will be drinking in my place tonight.


----------



## Duality92

I won't be there either


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Uncle Buckshot is hear to tickle y'all!!
> 
> Unfortunately, that's not true. I'll be missing the show this evening due to the consumption. Gonna be getting me some of that fresh mountain air.
> 
> @BonzaiTree will be drinking in my place tonight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I won't be there either


Oh noes!


----------



## BonzaiTree

I already have a glass of bourbon ready to go for ya buddy!


----------



## frickfrock999

*NOW LIVE!* Join in :3


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Hope the show is going well. Wife drug me out to see Wicked.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Thanks for all my \//\ homeboys who came out for the podcast tonight.
Was legit.

\//\ \//\ \//\ \//\ \//\ \//\


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## MadRabbit

Guys, make this an 2 hour show. 40 minutes is not enough of this goodness.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Guys, make this an 2 hour show. 40 minutes is not enough of this goodness.


I'm pretty sure that either the world would explode or OCN would be shut down.


----------



## axipher

Quote:
Originally Posted by *obikenobi27* 

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Guys, make this an 2 hour show. 40 minutes is not enough of this goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that either the world would explode or OCN would be shut down.


I was palying Rocket league the whole time and it felt like the show started... and it was gone.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:
Originally Posted by *axipher* 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Guys, make this an 2 hour show. 40 minutes is not enough of this goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that either the world would explode or OCN would be shut down.
> 
> 
> 
> I was palying Rocket league the whole time and it felt like the show started... and it was gone.
Click to expand...

dat html.

Also, what's palying, is it a new Rachel Ray terminology?


----------



## axipher

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Duality92* 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Guys, make this an 2 hour show. 40 minutes is not enough of this goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that either the world would explode or OCN would be shut down.
> 
> 
> 
> I was palying Rocket league the whole time and it felt like the show started... and it was gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dat html.
> 
> Also, what's palying, is it a new Rachel Ray terminology?
Click to expand...

It's a Canada thing, you wouldn't understand eh.

P.S.: Every time I quote someone, it adds even more line breaks...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all my \//\ homeboys who came out for the podcast tonight.
> 
> Was legit.
> 
> \//\ \//\ \//\ \//\ \//\ \//\


The engine isnt the only thing that blew in your old Subaru


----------



## BonzaiTree

>can't do a burnout
>vapes dank clouds to cover it up


----------



## Duality92

Quote:
Originally Posted by *axipher* 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Guys, make this an 2 hour show. 40 minutes is not enough of this goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that either the world would explode or OCN would be shut down.
> 
> 
> 
> I was palying Rocket league the whole time and it felt like the show started... and it was gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dat html.
> 
> Also, what's palying, is it a new Rachel Ray terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a Canada thing, you wouldn't understand eh.
> 
> P.S.: Every time I quote someone, it adds even more line breaks...
Click to expand...

But I am Canadian­.


----------



## andrews2547

But do you live in Canadia?


----------



## Duality92

Yes, it's under my avatar and join date.


----------



## frickfrock999

I'ma going to start playing a drinking game and see how long this thread can go without a Canadian post.

I'd be dead from alcohol poisoning within a page.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'ma going to start playing a drinking game and see how long this thread can go without a Canadian post.
> 
> I'd be dead from alcohol poisoning within a page.


Depends on how many posts per page you have, eh?


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

90% of Canadians I have met, IRL, have worked in the mines.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> 90% of Canadians I have met, IRL, have worked in the mines.


I have not, but I've visited them numerous times.


----------



## frickfrock999

All Canadians confirmed for moles IRL.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

I found another Loonie in my cup holder today. I'm not sure what store is doing this to me, but I now have a few loonies.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> All Canadians confirmed for moles IRL.


stahhhppp


----------



## nvidiaftw12

"I found another Loonie in my cup holder today. I'm not sure what store is doing this to me, but I now have a few loonies."

I have a bin to store my loonies in.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> "I found another Loonie in my cup holder today. I'm not sure what store is doing this to me, but I now have a few loonies."
> 
> I have a bin to store my loonies in.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot




----------



## axipher

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Duality92* 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Guys, make this an 2 hour show. 40 minutes is not enough of this goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that either the world would explode or OCN would be shut down.
> 
> 
> 
> I was palying Rocket league the whole time and it felt like the show started... and it was gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dat html.
> 
> Also, what's palying, is it a new Rachel Ray terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a Canada thing, you wouldn't understand eh.
> 
> P.S.: Every time I quote someone, it adds even more line breaks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I am Canadian­.
Click to expand...

Is Quebec still part of Canada?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> 90% of Canadians I have met, IRL, have worked in the mines.


I can confirm that I am in and out of various underground and open-pit mines a few times a year.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axipher*
> Is Quebec still part of Canada?


Yes.... I think?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Axipher*
> Is Quebec still part of Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.... I think?
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, that's the province that's trying to steal Ottawa away from my province and the province I drove across for tasty beverages in my younger years.


----------



## Duality92

New Brunswick > all though, sorry.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> New Brunswick > all though, sorry.


I think for living I would have to say Ontario, but for stuff to do, it's a toss up between the Maritime provinces and the Rockies.


----------



## frickfrock999

Episode 16 is up!









https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/overclocknet-podcast-episode-16-representing-the-vape-naysh


----------



## andrews2547

Fun fact about the PS3. At the time it was launched, it was slightly more powerful than any consumer single GPU PC you could get (for around 6-8 months after launch) and Sony only broke even with it in 2010, 4 years after the initial launch.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

8800GTX yo


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Episode 16 is up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/overclocknet-podcast-episode-16-representing-the-vape-naysh


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Next episode is shaping up to be a real gem!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Next episode is shaping up to be a real gem!


Is it going to have a 15 minute memeorial for wolfsbora?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Is it going to have a 15 minute memeorial for wolfsbora?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> 90% of Canadians I have met, IRL, have worked in the mines.


Have you only talked to people from Sudbury and/or Quebec?

I don't think I know a single miner lol.

I've never been to a mine, though I have shipped ice to a few.

I always thought working a stint at Timmy Ho's was a Canadian right of passage....as is tradition.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Is it going to have a 15 minute memeorial for wolfsbora?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*


Had the Texas Mickey not taken my precious life, this scotch memorial would really warm my heart.

Btw, you havent lived until you've been replaced by a Canadian on a podcast. God speed, RikkAndrsn, god speed.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Actually, I was replacing you Wolfie as the token alcoholic and RikkAndrsn was replacing me as the token Canadian.

Common mistake.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Actually, I was replacing you Wolfie as the token alcoholic and RikkAndrsn was replacing me as the token Canadian.
> Common mistake.


That makes much more sense! No one can drink nearly as much of a Texas Mickey as a drinking Canadian, especially one that doesn't drink behind a parking garage (you sneaky guy, @RikkAndrsn...).


----------



## Duality92

Yeah, and I'm acadian on top of that.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Yeah, and I'm acadian on top of that.


Oh dude, you really need to check out "Just Passing Through" on YouTube.

Specifically the episode with the Acadian, the Maritimer mafia, and the PEI porn.

I love that show.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Can confirm.

Still funny 1700km from Canada's Arsehole.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Can confirm.
> 
> Still funny 1700km from Canada's Arsehole.


Ponoka?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Ponoka?


Watch the show.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I love that this thread has become the haven for Canadian culture.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Someone say Canadian Culture?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Dear Canadians, take him back. That's how you make America great again!

Love,
USA


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Dear Canadians, take him back. That's how you make America great again!
> 
> Love,
> USA


Did you know that 80% of Canadians have a Justin Beaver song on their ipod? Another 60% have a framed poster in their bedroom.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Overclock.Net Podcast: LIVE Every Thursday @ 9 PM EST!


Aack! Please fix. It should read:

*Overclock.net Podcast: Live Every Thursday @ 2100 EST*

It was the .*N*et part that bugged me, but the 2100 time change is for the majority of the world. Maybe it will help some of the folks who never seem to make it on time.

If you really want to change it...

*The Official Overclock.net Weekly Podcast: Live Thursdays @ 2100 EST*


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock.Net Podcast: LIVE Every Thursday @ 9 PM EST!
> 
> 
> 
> Aack! Please fix. It should read:
> 
> *Overclock.net Podcast: Live Every Thursday @ 2100 EST*
> 
> It was the .*N*et part that bugged me, but the 2100 time change is for the majority of the world. Maybe it will help some of the folks who never seem to make it on time.
> 
> If you really want to change it...
> 
> *The Official Overclock.net Weekly Podcast: Live Thursdays @ 2100 EST*
Click to expand...

This will only make things more confusing. Get your fake time out of here.Net


----------



## axipher

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree* 

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> 90% of Canadians I have met, IRL, have worked in the mines.
> 
> Have you only talked to people from Sudbury and/or Quebec?
> 
> I don't think I know a single miner lol.
> 
> I've never been to a mine, though I have shipped ice to a few.
> 
> I always thought working a stint at Timmy Ho's was a Canadian right of passage....as is tradition.


You mean it's not? Try finding people who ahven't worked at Tim Hortons at least once in their Canadian Lifetime...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock.Net Podcast: LIVE Every Thursday @ 9 PM EST!
> 
> 
> 
> Aack! Please fix. It should read:
> 
> *Overclock.net Podcast: Live Every Thursday @ 2100 EST*
> 
> It was the .*N*et part that bugged me, but the 2100 time change is for the majority of the world. Maybe it will help some of the folks who never seem to make it on time.
> 
> If you really want to change it...
> 
> *The Official Overclock.net Weekly Podcast: Live Thursdays @ 2100 EST*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This will only make things more confusing. Get your fake time out of here.Net
Click to expand...

The Official Overclock.net Weekly Canadian Culture Podcast: Live Thursdays @ 9:00 PM EST

Le Officiel Overclock.net Culture Canadienne Hebdomadaire Podcast: Jeudi en direct @ 21:00 EST


----------



## obikenobi27

I may have gone too far. All I ask is that *.Net* be changed to *.net *since the site title was (and I think still is) *Overclock.net*.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Le Officiel Overclock.net Culture Canadienne Hebdomadaire Podcast: Jeudi en direct @ 21:00 EST


Le podcast hebdomadaire officiel d'Overclock.net de culture Canadienne : Jeudi en direct @ 21h00 EST

fixed. was close. would rate 5/7.

edit : fixed placements and capitals. French doesn't require all caps first letters in titles like English does









If you guys want and I'm available, I can announce it in French Thursday for the opening. it would be gr8 i'd r8 8 m8.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Le Officiel Overclock.net Culture Canadienne Hebdomadaire Podcast: Jeudi en direct @ 21:00 EST
> 
> 
> 
> Le podcast hebdomadaire officiel d'Overclock.net de culture Canadienne : Jeudi en direct @ 21h00 EST
> 
> fixed. was close. would rate 5/7.
> 
> edit : fixed placements and capitals. French doesn't require all caps first letters in titles like English does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys want and I'm available, I can announce it in French Thursday for the opening. it would be gr8 i'd r8 8 m8.
Click to expand...

I went through French Immersion in primary school, some French classes in high school and that was it, my last class in frog language was 2006... So I got that far at least, that's something right









And yes, please do the opening in French and English, need to get more viewers on the show haha.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Are you sure that we really want Francophones listening? If stories of Quebec have taught me anything, it's that Canada has the same evil per capita as any other country, but it's concentrated into one province.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Are you sure that we really want Francophones listening? If stories of Quebec have taught me anything, it's that Canada has the same evil per capita as any other country, but it's concentrated into one province.


That's being gentle.

That rest is up to you.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Dear Canada,

Ted Cruz was born in your country.. How does that make you feel?

Love,
USA


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Dear Canada,
> 
> Ted Cruz was born in your country.. How does that make you feel?
> 
> Love,
> USA


Here I thought Bernie was the born socialist.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> That makes much more sense! No one can drink nearly as much of a Texas Mickey as a drinking Canadian, especially one that doesn't drink behind a parking garage (you sneaky guy, @RikkAndrsn...).


Hey man I haven't done any of that for at least like a week, and not for shortage of parking lots either!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Hey man I haven't done any of that for at least like a week, and not for shortage of parking lots either!


That was, and is, still one of the greatest things you have ever said, RikkAndrsn.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Sneak preview from next episode.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Sneak preview from next episode.


can't see it at work.jpg


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Sneak preview from next episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't see it at work.jpg
Click to expand...

It's probably the prettiest dead unicorn you ever will see


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Sneak preview from next episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't see it at work.jpg
Click to expand...

remotedesktop.gif


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> remotedesktop.gif


can't remote desktop.gif


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> remotedesktop.gif
> 
> 
> 
> can't remote desktop.gif
Click to expand...

Splashtop.tiff


----------



## BonzaiTree

waifu.gif


----------



## Duality92




----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Now I have to.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> remotedesktop.gif
> 
> 
> 
> can't remote desktop.gif
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Splashtop.tiff
Click to expand...

logmein.jpeg
SCCM.raw
kaseya.pic
aem.png

Or just plain old team viewer


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> logmein.jpeg
> SCCM.raw
> kaseya.pic
> aem.png
> 
> Or just plain old team viewer


I can't install anything on this PC, I had a hard time installing f.lux.bmp


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> logmein.jpeg
> 
> SCCM.raw
> 
> kaseya.pic
> 
> aem.png
> 
> Or just plain old team viewer
> 
> 
> 
> I can't install anything on this PC, I had a hard time installing f.lux.bmp
Click to expand...

Buy an old surface (non-RT) off Kijiji and use that for remote desktoping over 3G tethered from your phone. Just set quality to it's lowest setting to save bandwidth.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> remotedesktop.gif
> 
> 
> 
> can't remote desktop.gif
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Splashtop.tiff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> logmein.jpeg
> SCCM.raw
> kaseya.pic
> aem.png
> 
> Or just plain old team viewer
Click to expand...

Teamviewer will be the death of his security.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> logmein.jpeg
> SCCM.raw
> kaseya.pic
> aem.png
> 
> Or just plain old team viewer
> 
> 
> 
> I can't install anything on this PC, I had a hard time installing f.lux.bmp
Click to expand...

Bring your own lappy toppy to work like I do. Even though you are on their network you can always remote which is nice.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Teamviewer will be the death of his security.
> Bring your own lappy toppy to work like I do. Even though you are on their network you can always remote which is nice.


Won't be able to log in to the network (and I don't have a laptop).


----------



## Wolfsbora

There haven't been any posts since 4pm EST on here.... THE SHOW IS TONIGHT!!!! WOOO!!! Get pumped, the show is a _stone_'s throw away!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> There haven't been any posts since 4pm EST on here.... THE SHOW IS TONIGHT!!!! WOOO!!! Get pumped, the show is a _stone_'s throw away!


I'll be playing forza 6 and listening to you guys.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> There haven't been any posts since 4pm EST on here.... THE SHOW IS TONIGHT!!!! WOOO!!! Get pumped, the show is a _stone_'s throw away!


A very shiny one at that.

I like the shiny. :3


----------



## obikenobi27

Forza 6 and Canadian comedy. Wowzers.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Tonight's show is going to be a total gem! Can't wait to see you all in teamspeak.


----------



## frickfrock999

*NOW LIVE! JUMP IN THE TS TO JOIN US!*

ts3.overclock.net

67.220.212.119


----------



## Wolfsbora

I'm getting tickled by a dalmatian!! Right now on Overclock.net Podcast: LIVE!!


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I'm getting tickled by a dalmatian!! Right now on Overclock.net Podcast: LIVE!!


How much peanut butter did you use?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> How much peanut butter did you use?


More than HBO allows.


----------



## BonzaiTree

It's not a dalmation...


----------



## frickfrock999

New drinking game.

Take a shot every time Rikk brings up the AMD Extravaganza.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

ExtrazaLANza*

Also a big thanks to @VaporX for coming out tonight!


----------



## morbid_bean

Hard Mode: When the term "Rocket League" is mentioned.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Hard Mode: When the term "Rocket League" is mentioned.


We're trying to play a game. Not kill people from alcohol poisoning.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> We're trying to play a game. Not kill people from alcohol poisoning.


Challenge......accepted.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hey, I tried to stay away from Rocket League, I wasn't even the one who brought it up this time! haha

Y'all just can't handle these rocket powered battle cars mkay.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey, I tried to stay away from Rocket League, I wasn't even the one who brought it up this time! haha
> 
> Y'all just can't handle these rocket powered battle cars mkay.


I brought RocketLeague in full stream, nothing like bashing other cars, and sometimes a giant soccer ball who's material I'm still unsure of...


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey, I tried to stay away from Rocket League, I wasn't even the one who brought it up this time! haha
> 
> Y'all just can't handle these rocket powered battle cars mkay.


I ignored Rocket League as long as I could. It flooded reddit and the forums, but I still stayed away. Then the free weekend came along and thus ended that. I'm addicted to jet.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey, I tried to stay away from Rocket League, I wasn't even the one who brought it up this time! haha
> 
> Y'all just can't handle these rocket powered battle cars mkay.
> 
> 
> 
> I ignored Rocket League as long as I could. It flooded reddit and the forums, but I still stayed away. Then the free weekend came along and thus ended that. I'm addicted to jet.
Click to expand...

I had 5 friends send me Facebook messages about how it was on sale 2 or 3 weekends ago and I finally caved and picked it up knowing it would eventually become an easy to pick up LAN filler game, then I realized they had cross-platform working flawlessly and little to no wait times between matches and I was sold.

Pretty much only play these four games now:
- Firefall
- Rocket League
- Leage of Legends
- Mech Warrior Online


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey, I tried to stay away from Rocket League, I wasn't even the one who brought it up this time! haha
> 
> Y'all just can't handle these rocket powered battle cars mkay.
> 
> 
> 
> I ignored Rocket League as long as I could. It flooded reddit and the forums, but I still stayed away. Then the free weekend came along and thus ended that. I'm addicted to jet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had 5 friends send me Facebook messages about how it was on sale 2 or 3 weekends ago and I finally caved and picked it up knowing it would eventually become an easy to pick up LAN filler game, then I realized they had cross-platform working flawlessly and little to no wait times between matches and I was sold.
> 
> Pretty much only play these four games now:
> - Firefall
> - Rocket League
> - Leage of Legends
> - Mech Warrior Online
Click to expand...

I've tried so hard to get into League of Legends, so hard. All of my friends play it and only it. I HATE LEAGUE OF LEGENDS. I literally loath that game and just cannot bring myself to even have a bit of fun playing it. I've tried so hard to like it, even when I do extremely well, I still hate it.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I've tried so hard to get into League of Legends, so hard. All of my friends play it and only it. I HATE LEAGUE OF LEGENDS. I literally loath that game and just cannot bring myself to even have a bit of fun playing it. I've tried so hard to like it, even when I do extremely well, I still hate it.


Ditto. My daughter was into LoL for about 6 months. I wouldn't/couldn't play the game for anything.


----------



## frickfrock999

Episode 17 is up!

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/overclocknet-podcast-episode-17-danny-tanners-delight-ft-edward-crisler-of-sapphire-technology


----------



## obikenobi27

Frick, seriously. It's Overclock.*n*et not Overclock.*N*et.

Please don't kill me.


----------



## andrews2547




----------



## Chipp

Folks, did you know we list the podtcast on iTunes, Google Play, and Stitcher Radio?

You can subscribe and get updates pushed to your phone with no effort. Seriously, no effort! How often does something like that come up in life?

iTunes
Google Play
Stitcher Radio


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Folks, did you know we list the podtcast on iTunes, Google Play, and Stitcher Radio?
> 
> You can subscribe and get updates pushed to your phone with no effort. Seriously, no effort! How often does something like that come up in life?
> 
> iTunes
> Google Play
> Stitcher Radio


*I* didn't even know we were on Stitcher! A round of Scotch all around to those of age! Milk for the rest that aren't lactose intolerant! And, water for those that are (Scotch is expensive)!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Folks, did you know we list the podtcast on iTunes, Google Play, and Stitcher Radio?


Yes, I think, and no, respectively.










This does not reflect well on me, does it?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Folks, did you know we list the podtcast on iTunes, Google Play, and Stitcher Radio?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think, and no, respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This does not reflect well on me, does it?
Click to expand...

To be fair, when I mentioned iTunes, I didn't see Frick's giant, bolded "Subscribe on iTunes" link in the first post... so we can call it a wash.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Great Googlie Mooglies, it's like we're available everywhere!


----------



## fido

it won't be on twitch ?


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

What I want to see is everyone behind green screens , with green mesh over their faces, so we can stitch them all together and put them behind a desk.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> What I want to see is everyone behind green screens , with green mesh over their faces, so we can stitch them all together and put them behind a desk.


We tried that, but Frick's thumbs kept scaring everyone in the sample groups.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> What I want to see is everyone behind green screens , with green mesh over their faces, so we can stitch them all together and put them behind a desk.


I can draw fan art, would that help?


----------



## BonzaiTree

@frickfrock999

Remember when you were talking about the glory that is the bread bowl in a previous episode?

I bring you: Bread Bowl Lasagna






Hmm...didn't work properly for some reason.

Oh well, source here: http://imgur.com/gZlqvn1


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

I can do silly, crappy, animations that loop on sound.


----------



## fido

It will be cool if they just stream any game ,doesn't matter which game . and just do the usual topics talk


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> doesn't matter which game


Are you sure giving us that freedom is a good idea? :3


----------



## fido

Probably not hhhh xd common it will be fun . maybe do a one time test see how it goes


----------



## xzamples

awesome if you could try to get more guests on the podcast!


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> What I want to see is everyone behind green screens , with green mesh over their faces, so we can stitch them all together and put them behind a desk.
> 
> 
> 
> We tried that, but Frick's thumbs kept scaring everyone in the sample groups.
Click to expand...

That explained a lot about his candy reviews stopping.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> That explained a lot about his candy reviews stopping.


I miss those reviews


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Goal for this week's show: Get nardwuar, aka most loved Canadian by Americans ever, on the show.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Goal for this week's show: Get nardwuar, aka most loved Canadian by Americans ever, on the show.


Oh dear lord, not that guy...


----------



## Wolfsbora

I'm on it


----------



## frickfrock999

We've seriously got so much awesome stuff for you guys planned. I can't say too much, but we're definitely making some moves to get dope stuff on the show in the next few weeks.

For reals, you're gonna love it.


----------



## BonzaiTree

So pumped.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> We've seriously got so much awesome stuff for you guys planned. I can't say too much, but we're definitely making some moves to get dope stuff on the show in the next few weeks.
> 
> For reals, you're gonna love it.


So I'm not allowed to say anything in this thread, well I can say that there is a chance everyone's favourite hedgehog might get on


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So I'm not allowed to say anything in this thread, well I can say that there is a chance everyone's favourite hedgehog might get on


0 is a chance, yes.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Dope stuff, Canadian show......are we talking about what I think we are talking about?


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Unrelated.

LINK


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Unrelated.
> 
> LINK


No, we are not talking about a Canadian Boy Band who attempted to enter rock music and they come from a city named after a girl...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Y'all can hate all you want, I'm still pumped for *all the things* we have planned coming up.

*ALL.*

*THE.*

*THINGS.*


----------



## axipher

Pump It Up!!!

Currently Viewing

8 Members, 4 Guests

BonzaiTree; CynicalUnicorn; Hugh is daft; [email protected]; Silent Scone; TheOwlHootHoot; axipher; frickfrock999

I see you Raja, when is Asus coming on the show


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

I don't count as a viewer lol. My phone holds tabs open on the reg.

Frick post of picture of your thumb so we can pregame.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I don't count as a viewer lol. My phone holds tabs open on the reg.
> 
> Frick post of picture of your thumb so we can pregame.


The only ones I have aren't OCN appropriate. 0_o


----------



## BonzaiTree

We're live in teamspeak!!!!

Get in here!!

*ts3.overclock.net*

*67.220.212.119*


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Live in the mod only CS:GO channel? I don't think so.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Live in the mod only CS:GO channel? I don't think so.


I;m 100% I've never seen you actually listen to the show.

But you're always in chat


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I;m 100% I've never seen you actually listen to the show.
> 
> But you're always in chat


To be entirely honest, the tech chat doesn't interest me much. So I come sometimes for the banter. But usually do other stuff during the show.

Sorry.


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## .theMetal

I laughed so hard tonight









But I need to see your beautiful faces whilst laughing at you. It's time for twitch. Can we get twitch?


----------



## axipher

We need Twitch


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Second movement for Twitch stream. Would be awesome especially when we have special guests like last week!


----------



## obikenobi27

Did someone say Twitch?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Did someone say Twitch?" src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies//wheee.gif" />


Twitch all of the things!!!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Only 13 posts? It feels like a lot more.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> Only 13 posts? It feels like a lot more.


Are you saying we need to start spamming Twitch? Because we really need Twitch.


----------



## axipher

Quote:
Originally Posted by *obikenobi27* 

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Only 13 posts? It feels like a lot more.
> 
> Are you saying we need to start spamming Twitch? Because we really need Twitch.


Spamming twitch, I don't think that's what is going on here.

Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch
Twitch

No Spamming Twitch here at all


----------



## obikenobi27

Oh, ok. I won't spam Twitch any more. I realize spamming Twitch is rude. I've learned my lesson about Twitch and I won't spam Twitch any more.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Speaking of Twitch--this was and will be my favourite Twitch stream ever.


----------



## frickfrock999

The latest episode is now released!

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/episode-18-video-games-are-serious-business


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Speaking of Twitch--this was and will be my favourite Twitch stream ever.


I remember this. Is there some kind of archive of it somewhere? With the chat? I died laughing for the 10 minutes I watched it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The latest episode is now released!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/episode-18-video-games-are-serious-business


Is it released on Twitch?


----------



## Wolfsbora

3 days without a post?!?! What is happening in this thread?!









GET AMPED!! We have another great guest lined up this week! The official announcement will happen shortly.


----------



## BonzaiTree

It's gonna be dooooopeeeee


----------



## Wolfsbora

It's gonna be a case full of fun!


----------



## BonzaiTree

What's your favourite type of dog?

Mine's probably a Great Dane, but chocolate labs are pretty sweet too.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> What's your favourite type of dog?
> Mine's probably a Great Dane, but chocolate labs are pretty sweet too.


I like veggie hot dogs, with a bit of grey poupon to make it a bit spicy.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> What's your favourite type of dog?
> 
> Mine's probably a Great Dane, but chocolate labs are pretty sweet too.


I like street meat, all the toppings


----------



## frickfrock999

GENTLEMEN.

The next episode of the podcast (and every episode going forward) *WILL NOW BE BROADCAST LIVE ON TWITCH!







*

https://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> GENTLEMEN.
> 
> The next episode of the podcast (and every episode going forward) *WILL NOW BE BROADCAST LIVE ON TWITCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv


Yay!!!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Woohoo! Makes me feel like dancing.


----------



## Wolfsbora

TWITCH, TWITCH, TWITCH!!!









Papa Wolfie is very happy!


----------



## obikenobi27

Where will the pre- and -post shows be held now?

Also, Twitch! Twitch! Twitch!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Where will the pre- and -post shows be held now?
> 
> Also, Twitch! Twitch! Twitch!


TS3 will still be available, my sweet obi friend!


----------



## Wolfsbora

*Aaaaaand this week's guest is*:

That's right, @XNine from CaseLabs will be joining us on the show to discuss everything from hardware to cry babies!

Join us on Twitch at 9pm EST this Thursday (5/19)!!









Double posting isn't cool but I just had to...


----------



## Duality92

So you guys will be streaming video now?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> So you guys will be streaming video now?


Yup! We'll build up the production as we move along.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Yup! We'll build up the production as we move along.


I'm down to show my pretty face someday if you guys want me for anything xD


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'm down to show my pretty face someday if you guys want me for anything xD


Haha, we will definitely take that under consideration!







I even offered to dress up in anything that was requested of me, but we're going to try and keep it classy on a tech level.


----------



## frickfrock999

Look, if there's one thing we're about on this show, it's sex appeal.


----------



## frickfrock999

SEX

*APPEAL.*


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> SEX
> 
> *APPEAL.*


Fine, I'll wear that mesh belly shirt you like...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'm down to show my pretty face someday if you guys want me for anything xD
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, we will definitely take that under consideration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even offered to dress up in anything that was requested of me, *but we're going to try and keep it classy on a tech level*.
Click to expand...

Against all my protests 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> SEX
> 
> *APPEAL.*




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Duality92

With this, we could as Rachel Ray to stream too.


----------



## Wolfsbora

We need to get her on the show. Not even kidding. Even if we could get 5 minutes with her, it would be epic.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> We need to get her on the show. Not even kidding. Even if we could get 5 minutes with her, it would be epic.


I'll speak sweet French to her to lure her in.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'll speak sweet French to her to lure her in.


Dude, that will definitely work. 100% positive about that.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Omelette du fromage!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Cheese omelette!


----------



## obikenobi27

In honor of the oh so very special Case Labs representative guest star @XNine... will there be a Case Labs giveaway? Oh please, oh please, oh please!









Also, I believe in @Duality92's Deathadder thread, there was a demand for Case Labs peripherals.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would like to formally open a letter to @Case Labs for a truly premium mouse


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

We got Rachel Ray dog food today.

This is the dog for whom we make scrambled eggs and chocolate chip cookies (sans chocolate).

But he's cute so it's 'K.



I agree with Wolfy. We need to try and get her on the show. I have zero idea what we'd talk about other than the creepy obsession thing though.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I agree with Wolfy. We need to try and get her on the show. I have zero idea what we'd talk about other than the creepy obsession thing though.


I don't know what you're talking about. Rachel loves computer news! I'm surprised she doesn't talk about it on her shows.


----------



## axipher

Yay Caselabs.

Also do we have a social media post for this that can be shared (like no Facebook) so that I can link a bunch of my friends to it?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yay Caselabs.
> 
> Also do we have a social media post for this that can be shared (like no Facebook) so that I can link a bunch of my friends to it?


Yes, sir! Between my "Wolfsbora" Twitter account and the OCN account "Overclocknet", we've got you covered!


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Why don't we just live stream a bunch of kittens with name-tags in bow tie collars?

I know a kitten guy.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Why don't we just live stream a bunch of kittens with name-tags in bow tie collars?
> 
> I know a kitten guy.


OMG that's a fantastic idea.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> OMG that's a fantastic idea.


I'm game.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I think the next giveaway should be based on who can spam Kappa the most in chat. :3


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yay Caselabs.
> 
> Also do we have a social media post for this that can be shared (like no Facebook) so that I can link a bunch of my friends to it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sir! Between my "Wolfsbora" Twitter account and the OCN account "Overclocknet", we've got you covered!
Click to expand...

Are you indirectly advertising your Social Media handle to me to that I can grab your handle?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yay Caselabs.
> 
> Also do we have a social media post for this that can be shared (like no Facebook) so that I can link a bunch of my friends to it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sir! Between my "Wolfsbora" Twitter account and the OCN account "Overclocknet", we've got you covered!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you indirectly advertising your Social Media handle to me to that I can grab your handle?
Click to expand...

Grab my handle


----------



## axipher

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree* 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *axipher* 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora* 

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yay Caselabs.
> 
> Also do we have a social media post for this that can be shared (like no Facebook) so that I can link a bunch of my friends to it?
> 
> Yes, sir! Between my "Wolfsbora" Twitter account and the OCN account "Overclocknet", we've got you covered!
> 
> Are you indirectly advertising your Social Media handle to me to that I can grab your handle?
> 
> Grab my handle " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif" />


That was @PonyLovingCanadian right?

And there's the broken HTML again adding double breaks haha


----------



## X-Nine

I think we'll have some interesting topics to discuss, should be a fun show!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Omelette du fromage!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese omelette!


no ! no ! no ! You'll lure nothing with that, let me help:

"Bonjour charmante demoiselle, vous habitez toujours chez vos parents ?"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hello lovely lady , you still live with your parents ?



or

" Salut, ça va te paraître fou mais je t'ai vu et je me suis dit que ce serait idiot de ne pas venir te parler. "


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



" Hi , this is gonna sound crazy but I saw you and I thought it would be silly not to come talk to you. "



Also, it's "omelette au fromage" not "du fromage"









Pesky frenchie at your service.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Omelette du fromage!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese omelette!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no ! no ! no ! You'll lure nothing with that, let me help:
> 
> "Bonjour charmante demoiselle, vous habitez toujours chez vos parents ?"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello lovely lady , you still live with your parents ?
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> " Salut, ça va te paraître fou mais je t'ai vu et je me suis dit que ce serait idiot de ne pas venir te parler. "
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> " Hi , this is gonna sound crazy but I saw you and I thought it would be silly not to come talk to you. "
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it's "omelette au fromage" not "du fromage"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky frenchie at your service.
Click to expand...

haha, yes I know-- je parle un petite peu de Francais

*I speak a little bit of French

And I also spent my fair share of time running after French girls when I was in Ottawa/Gatineau haha.

But it's a running joke from Dexter's Lab.










@XNine we're excited to have you on the show, it should be a good time


----------



## axipher

Oh good old Dexter's Lab


----------



## TUFinside

Got it, so "Omelette du fromage" it is !


----------



## Wolfsbora

Hahaha!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I think we'll have some interesting topics to discuss, should be a fun show!


It'll be a great time, my friend! We're excited to have you on the show. I'm sure that Bonzai will treat you with some Canadian hospitality (it involves a lot of "I'm sorry"s and poutine receipes).


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yay Caselabs.
> 
> Also do we have a social media post for this that can be shared (like no Facebook) so that I can link a bunch of my friends to it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sir! Between my "Wolfsbora" Twitter account and the OCN account "Overclocknet", we've got you covered!
Click to expand...

You lied to me, the Facebook OCN account only has Episode 17 up. Need a banner of sorts with the OCN Twitch address and radio show that I can just share and spam all my gaming buddies on Facebook, most of them don't Twitter.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Look at McCain Potatoes causing a stir in PEI: http://www.theguardian.pe.ca/News/Local/2016-05-18/article-4532273/Payday-for-P.E.I.s-political-parties/

Dat $15,000 of potatoes lobbying funds. Astroturfing the people. Ruining democracy. Spuds are a right, not a privilege.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Look at McCain Potatoes causing a stir in PEI: http://www.theguardian.pe.ca/News/Local/2016-05-18/article-4532273/Payday-for-P.E.I.s-political-parties/
> 
> Dat $15,000 of potatoes lobbying funds. Astroturfing the people. Ruining democracy. Spuds are a right, not a privilege.


EXCUSE ME SIR!

Those are Cavendish potatoes...not the almighty McCain potatoes.

Seems fitting for a paltry imitator to cause a stir, harumph!


----------



## frickfrock999

WOLFY CAME WITH THE TWITCH SWAG


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> WOLFY CAME WITH THE TWITCH SWAG


Shouldn't the background be the OCN dark grey/blue?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Shouldn't the background be the OCN dark grey/blue?


Nah mang. Had to go with the revamped theme.

All black, all white.

Contrast for days.


----------



## Wolfsbora

"We modern now." - _frickfrock999_


----------



## axipher




----------



## Wolfsbora

Leave it to a Canadian to make it friendlier looking.


----------



## axipher




----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Fixed it.


----------



## axipher




----------



## CynicalUnicorn

To be fair OCN still has the old style logo and whatnot for the site issues page, when the site is down.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Fixed it.


Nah, Rachel shouldn't be hidden behind everything! She should be displayed proudly and prominently!

And guysm can we please use the rainbow smiley one!??!

I love it.


----------



## axipher




----------



## morbid_bean

Looking forward to tomorrows podcast! I have invited a buddy and long forgotten member @EpicMango to join us. Everybody count on him


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrows podcast! I have invited a buddy and long forgotten member @EpicMango to join us. Everybody count on him


The more the merrier! It should be a blast


----------



## axipher

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree* 

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrows podcast! I have invited a buddy and long forgotten member @EpicMango to join us. Everybody count on him " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" />
> 
> The more the merrier! It should be a blast


12 hours and a bit before we see which background for the show they use


----------



## obikenobi27

Now that the podcast is broadcasted on Twitch, it might be a good idea to lengthen it to 1.5 or 2 hours. I have a feeling that Rocket League may impede the flow of podcastiness as our hosts try to multitask while battling to the death.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Now that the podcast is broadcasted on Twitch, it might be a good idea to lengthen it to 1.5 or 2 hours. I have a feeling that Rocket League may impede the flow of podcastiness as our hosts try to multitask while battling to the death.


I wonder which host will be the one playing though...


----------



## Wolfsbora

*Just a reminder:*:

@XNine from CaseLabs will be joining us on the show to discuss everything from hardware to cry babies!

Join us on Twitch tonight at 9pm EST!!









....and, find out what background we use!


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Now that the podcast is broadcasted on Twitch, it might be a good idea to lengthen it to 1.5 or 2 hours. I have a feeling that Rocket League may impede the flow of podcastiness as our hosts try to multitask while battling to the death.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder which host will be the one playing though...
Click to expand...

I would think all of them. Another option would be to have a single host (or maybe a guest) play while the others host the podcast. I don't think that would be the best option though. In my opinion, having everyone play is better.

The third option would be hosting a community server for a specific game and giving viewers the IP. Community game nights paralleled with entertaining podcasts. Perhaps there should be an Overclock.net Podcast Steam group?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I would think all of them. Another option would be to have a single host (or maybe a guest) play while the others host the podcast. I don't think that would be the best option though. In my opinion, having everyone play is better.
> 
> The third option would be hosting a community server for a specific game and giving viewers the IP. Community game nights paralleled with entertaining podcasts. Perhaps there should be an Overclock.net Podcast Steam group?


OCN, itself, has a Steam group.







We're not likely to make an official podcast group, though. We have some exciting ideas for the Twitch stream that we will be rolling out in the near future. Exciting things to come, I dare say...


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I would think all of them. Another option would be to have a single host (or maybe a guest) play while the others host the podcast. I don't think that would be the best option though. In my opinion, having everyone play is better.
> 
> The third option would be hosting a community server for a specific game and giving viewers the IP. Community game nights paralleled with entertaining podcasts. Perhaps there should be an Overclock.net Podcast Steam group?
> 
> 
> 
> OCN, itself, has a Steam group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not likely to make an official podcast group, though. We have some exciting ideas for the Twitch stream that we will be rolling out in the near future. Exciting things to come, I dare say...
Click to expand...

The only reason I brought up a Steam group specific to the podcast was to organize possible community game nights. The main Steam group could be used for that as well. There just needs to be a place where server IPs can be announced.

I don't even know what I'm talking about though. I don't host this thing. You guys probably have a good plan for tonight and I'm excited for the results as always.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> The only reason I brought up a Steam group specific to the podcast was to organize possible community game nights. The main Steam group could be used for that as well. There just needs to be a place where server IPs can be announced.
> 
> I don't even know what I'm talking about though. I don't host this thing. You guys probably have a good plan for tonight and I'm excited for the results as always.


Actually, I really like your suggestions! Keep them coming! The more ideas we have, the more material with which we can work.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Yeah like Wolf said, feel free to post any comments, likes, dislikes, and suggestions in here!

This is the sounding board we need. Our podcast is driven by *you guys!* The community here is what makes it possible and we love you guys for it.

OCN has an awesome group of members and we want you all to be involved and have some input!

As far as a Community Game Night...OCN tried that out before.

While a great idea, it didn't quite work out. But you guys feel free to organize your own!


----------



## axipher

I have the OCN Radio Minecraft Server up and running for a couple months now, although it sees next to no traffic: craft.axihub.ca:25565 or just point your browser to craft.axihub.ca which is a very simple landing page I made for the game servers I am hosting.

And it would be nice to see a mutli video feed Twitch, so having the screen as 4 quadrants, then the hosts can switch between what they are playing, their webcam, their desktop, and the guest speaker(s). This would most likely require a little more organization and some production support, pretty much another person just to handle switching video feeds back and forth.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

How about have at a EU friendly time so we can get involved...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> How about have at a EU friendly time so we can get involved...


Wait what, Europe is still a thing?










Unfortunately it's nearly impossible having a time on that works for everybody, so since the majority of users (including us hosts!) are in North America it ends up being more an NA friendly time zone.

So please don't take it personally. If you chaps can manage it we would love to have you out though!


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Wait what, Europe is still a thing?


Well, Paris does have a FrickFrock999 monument.


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## Wolfsbora

That is the most accurate representation I have ever seen of the elusive frickfrock, and I've even seen his candy reviews! That thumb is much more accurate.







(emoji pun intended)


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## Wolfsbora




----------



## Duality92

scratch that idea, I don't have my intel rig anymore


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## Duality92

I'm ready.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Twitch hype.


----------



## frickfrock999

*5 MINS TO BROADCAST!*


----------



## BulletSponge

Great show tonight gentlemen, it would be awesome to get the TS3 chat in the window on Twitch. Would save the switching back and forth for us single monitor noobs.


----------



## Wolfsbora

A big thanks to @XNine for coming out and talking about CaseLabs and joining in the tech talk and banter! And, thank you to everyone that joined the Twitch stream or TS3!! I promise that I'll have my audio worked out next time around!







Download tonight's show and my voice will magically be where the empty audio was during the stream!







I mean, why not listen again, anyway?!


----------



## frickfrock999

The video that got MEGA64 arrested.


----------



## LancerVI

Enjoyed the show fellas.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Enjoyed the show fellas.


Thanks, LancerVI!


----------



## Wolfsbora

To everyone that wasn't able to make the live show last night (or if you'd like to listen again!), Episode 19 - HAXXX! Featuring Jason From CaseLabs is now available to stream our download from Soundcloud (linked), iTunes, Google Play, and Stitcher Radio!! Once again, a HUGE thank you to @XNine for helping to make our Twitch debut a success last night!









If you use the Tweet machine to stay updated, keep an eye out for #OCNPCLive for Overclock.net Podcast: LIVE updates! I'm in my 30s but my mom taught me how to tweet!


----------



## obikenobi27

I'm sad. I wasn't able to make the podcast. Darn cat sitting at a house without internet service.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> To everyone that wasn't able to make the live show last night (or if you'd like to listen again!), Episode 19 - HAXXX! Featuring Justin From CaseLabs is now available to stream our download from Soundcloud (linked), iTunes, Google Play, and Stitcher Radio!! Once again, a HUGE thank you to @XNine for helping to make our Twitch debut a success last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you use the Tweet machine to stay updated, keep an eye out for #OCNPCLive for Overclock.net Podcast: LIVE updates! I'm in my 30s but my mom taught me how to tweet!


And by Justin from CaseLabs, he definitely means Jason from CaseLabs, silly Wolf, you should leave stuff like that to Canadians.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> To everyone that wasn't able to make the live show last night (or if you'd like to listen again!), Episode 19 - HAXXX! Featuring Jason From CaseLabs is now available to stream our download from Soundcloud (linked), iTunes, Google Play, and Stitcher Radio!! Once again, a HUGE thank you to @XNine for helping to make our Twitch debut a success last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you use the Tweet machine to stay updated, keep an eye out for #OCNPCLive for Overclock.net Podcast: LIVE updates! I'm in my 30s but my mom taught me how to tweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by Justin from CaseLabs, he definitely means Jason from CaseLabs, silly Wolf, you should leave stuff like that to Canadians.
Click to expand...

Haha, for once, it wasn't my fault!







Post fixed!







Nothing but love to @XNine!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Thanks Lancer, glad you could make it out!

Now I'm curious who you meant sounded like Linus' buddy and who sounds like the DJ.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> The video that got MEGA64 arrested.


Huh, that really didn't seem arrest worthy, lol.
As in I don't see any charges they could press at least.

Incredibly creepy though.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*


WHAT'RE YA BUYIN'? WHAT'RE YA SELLIN'? obligatory small letters


----------



## Wolfsbora

Who's talkin' about dem cash moneys?? Papa wants dem cash moneys if we be talkin' cash...moneys.


----------



## obikenobi27

I know what we should do next podcast...






Canadians probably don't get it...


----------



## frickfrock999

Episode 19 is now up!

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/episode-19-haxxx-featuring-jason-from-caselabs


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

More importantly, it's up with the proper name.


----------



## BulletSponge

She's a beauty guys! Thanks again for the awesome prize and even more awesome podcast content each and every week.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Awe man, I'm jealous! My keyboard isn't even that nice, lol.

Glad you like it Bulletsponge, thanks for posting it!

We're just glad OCN and Wikia gave us the opportunity to give back to the fans.

We'll hopefully have more giveaways in the works at a later date so stay tuned!


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

My keyboard is at the house but we went to visit in-laws, so I will be unboxing tomorrow ?


----------



## .theMetal

Mine came in as well, it's quite nice! It was the best cap to a friday. Thanks again, hosts with the most, and also Wikia!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> To everyone that wasn't able to make the live show last night (or if you'd like to listen again!), Episode 19 - HAXXX! Featuring Jason From CaseLabs is now available to stream our download from Soundcloud (linked), iTunes, Google Play, and Stitcher Radio!! Once again, a HUGE thank you to @XNine for helping to make our Twitch debut a success last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you use the Tweet machine to stay updated, keep an eye out for #OCNPCLive for Overclock.net Podcast: LIVE updates! I'm in my 30s but my mom taught me how to tweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by Justin from CaseLabs, he definitely means Jason from CaseLabs, silly Wolf, you should leave stuff like that to Canadians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, for once, it wasn't my fault!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but love to @XNine!
Click to expand...

It was a lot of fun, we'll have to do it again in the future. Phrasing.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> She's a beauty guys! Thanks again for the awesome prize and even more awesome podcast content each and every week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> My keyboard is at the house but we went to visit in-laws, so I will be unboxing tomorrow ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Mine came in as well, it's quite nice! It was the best cap to a friday. Thanks again, hosts with the most, and also Wikia!


Be sure to give some love to @HuddlerSteph too!

She made the magic happen.

She is our overlord after all.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It was a lot of fun, we'll have to do it again in the future. Phrasing.


*PHRASING*


----------



## Wolfsbora

Should I have known that @HuddlerSteph is on here?! Yes, good call frickster! @HuddlerSteph is the packaging expert for all of the boards. She's also our closest ally on the back end other than @Chipp. Some good people that deserve some love for sure.

I'm going to go back to crying into my Scotch and hope that my dreams are filled with LN2 and RockeyLeague, Toronto style. Have fun to all the OCN members at Good Game Con!!


----------



## catmmm

I'm listening to the podcast from Thursday right now and I keep busting out into laughter and I'm getting weird looks from my fiance.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I'm listening to the podcast from Thursday right now and I keep busting out into laughter and I'm getting weird looks from my fiance.


Tell your fiancée, as seriously as you can, and say that you're going to be filling your rig with mineral oil. Post results.

And thank you!! We're always glad to get the laughs!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Tell your fiancée, as seriously as you can, and say that you're going to be filling your rig with mineral oil. Post results.
> 
> And thank you!! We're always glad to get the laughs!


hahaha he'd probably just be confused. I told him something that I laughed at and he just said "that's not really funny"









He's not a computer nerd......yet.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I told him something that I laughed at and he just said "that's not really funny"


Leave him while you can.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Leave him while you can.


He games a lot though...he's just not cool enough to be part of the PC master race.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Leave him while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> He "games" a lot though...he's just not cool enough to be part of the PC master race.
Click to expand...

Fixed.

Small form factor coming from my G710+ AWESOME LOGO on the space and esc, which has since been moved. The blacks are quite lovely, although a bit of finger fatigue when typing code for an hour or so. Better for gaming than the browns in my opinion. Anyways keyboard is AWESOME. Almost missed the fact it came with a wrist wrest, which is makes it even more awesome, until my son pulled it out of the box







. You van expect a back-light mod in the near future.



I now have my very own overclock button that takes me straight to the website! Sure beats the calculator button.


----------



## Wolfsbora

What he needs to do is give the PC just a bit of time and he'll learn.

Hoots, as far as Blacks, they are awesome for gaming, but you should definitely give Blues a go for code. Browns are nice for their short throw and lighter press but Blues give you the click that separates them from a gaming swith. I use a customized Das Pro with Blues and Dolch keys. She's a beast. I still prefer a Ducky though.

Either way, glad you love the board, I'm sure @HuddlerSteph will appreciate the feedback!


----------



## .theMetal

Yes, much appreciation to Steph! Even though she is crazy busy, she still managed to get them sent out to us.









The blacks are a little different from the blues on my blackwidow, I'm still getting used to them. They feel pretty good for gaming, especially after I put some o-rings under the keys.

My wife is pumped she gets my blackwidow! Blues are fantastic for typing.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Yes, much appreciation to Steph! Even though she is crazy busy, she still managed to get them sent out to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blacks are a little different from the blues on my blackwidow, I'm still getting used to them. They feel pretty good for gaming, especially after I put some o-rings under the keys.
> 
> My wife is pumped she gets my blackwidow! Blues are fantastic for typing.


We need a wives who love hammy down mechanical keyboards club. My wife was literally so happy to get those browns and I needed to get her off my rig lol.

Shoutout to @HuddlerSteph for the awesome packing job, my cat gives it 4/4 paws.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> What he needs to do is give the PC just a bit of time and he'll learn.
> 
> Hoots, as far as Blacks, they are awesome for gaming, but you should definitely give Blues a go for code. Browns are nice for their short throw and lighter press but Blues give you the click that separates them from a gaming swith. I use a customized Das Pro with Blues and Dolch keys. She's a beast. I still prefer a Ducky though.
> 
> Either way, glad you love the board, I'm sure @HuddlerSteph will appreciate the feedback!


I think once he watches me build my new rig, he'll want to build one of his own.


----------



## frickfrock999

Our guest next week is gonna be hella dank.

We're talking the finest of the finest.

Here's a hint, he goes fast.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Our guest next week is gonna be hella dank.
> 
> We're talking the finest of the finest.
> 
> Here's a hint, he goes fast.


It's not me so he can't be the finest of the finest.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Our guest next week is gonna be hella dank.
> 
> We're talking the finest of the finest.
> 
> Here's a hint, he goes fast.


Data rates fast or physical fast?

Imma guess someone from Intel. Dan Snyder?


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Someone from EA running away after they release a game?


----------



## Alex132

Oh people are getting their keyboards? That's cool.


----------



## BonzaiTree

@TheOwlHootHoot dude, it looks sexy!

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> What he needs to do is give the PC just a bit of time and he'll learn.
> 
> Hoots, as far as Blacks, they are awesome for gaming, but you should definitely give Blues a go for code. Browns are nice for their short throw and lighter press but Blues give you the click that separates them from a gaming swith. I use a customized Das Pro with Blues and Dolch keys. She's a beast. I still prefer a Ducky though.
> 
> Either way, glad you love the board, I'm sure @HuddlerSteph will appreciate the feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> I think once he watches me build my new rig, he'll want to build one of his own.
Click to expand...

You should livestream it! Also, glad you're enjoying the show 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Our guest next week is gonna be hella dank.
> 
> We're talking the finest of the finest.
> 
> Here's a hint, he goes fast.


And he loves the water!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

We should livestream Wolfy's voice next week. :3


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> You should livestream it! Also, glad you're enjoying the show


I made an unboxing video once haha I think I would be way too awkward for a livestream though


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Our guest next week is gonna be hella dank.
> 
> We're talking the finest of the finest.
> 
> Here's a hint, he goes fast.


Sanic?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Not Sanic.










The other guy who goes fast.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> We should livestream Wolfy's voice next week. :3


I dunno, dude. The show was a pretty big success with those empty spaces of sound followed by what appeared to be random laughter.









We should have Dankey Kang on the show. He's from Jamaica.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Our guest next week is gonna be hella dank.
> 
> We're talking the finest of the finest.
> 
> Here's a hint, he goes fast.


Cant be next week as Im in Taiwan.......

I will be too busy stocking upon tentacle rape films to do a podcast........


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Cant be next week as Im in Taiwan.......
> 
> I will be too busy stocking upon tentacle rape films to do a podcast........


Haaaha, right after I read that, I saw that you have 666 rep, B Neg. Btw, you are going to be a guest on the show sometime.


----------



## RagingCain

Awww you guys have all the fun









Fun podcast!


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Next show: Bonsai just talks rocket league he whole time.

Am I right? I solved the riddle.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Awww you guys have all the fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun podcast!


<3 thanks! Glad you're enjoying it 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Next show: Bonsai just talks rocket league he whole time.
> 
> Am I right? I solved the riddle.


Frick has threatened to sick his hordes of chocolate eating women on me if I bring up Rocket League during the next two podcasts 

But actually...that could prove interesting...


----------



## frickfrock999

*GET HYPED*


----------



## BonzaiTree

*GET HYPHY*























Also, please feel free to post any questions you might have for Seasonic in here!

We may not get the chance to ask them all, but I will read every one


----------



## obikenobi27

Ahhh. Sea Sanic you mean.


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## BonzaiTree

Judging by the dankness of their memes, this is going to be a great podcast!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Honestly, I'm just looking for dem watts.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Honestly, I'm just looking for dem watts.


U watts mate?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


For the record, I sent that to Frickbae first and he's stealing the credit.

I would have noticed it sooner, but I've been elbow deep in fish water most of the day.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> For the record, I sent that to Frickbae first and he's stealing the credit.
> 
> I would have noticed it sooner, but I've been elbow deep in fish water most of the day.


I posted it in the OMPT, Alex saw it, Alex sent it to you later in the day, and then you sent it to me.

Don't ever question my meme hunting skills again.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I posted it in the OMPT, Alex saw it, Alex sent it to you later in the day, and then you sent it to me.
> 
> Don't ever question my meme hunting skills again.


It was sent on Skype a few hours before. Cynical sent it on Skype, then Alex stole credit in OMPT.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I posted it in the OMPT, Alex saw it, Alex sent it to you later in the day, and then you sent it to me.
> 
> Don't ever question my meme hunting skills again.












I am not a clever person.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I posted it in the OMPT, Alex saw it, Alex sent it to you later in the day, and then you sent it to me.
> 
> Don't ever question my meme hunting skills again.
> 
> 
> 
> It was sent on Skype a few hours before. Cynical sent it on Skype, then Alex stole credit in OMPT.
Click to expand...

I don't even know what's real anymore.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Ahhh. Sea Sanic you meme.


Poor Seasanic guy doesn't know what he got himself into.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I'm curious if the Seasonic rep will be my first friend.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

So seasanics can be water cooled right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I'm curious if the Seasonic rep will be my first friend.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yes. Poor water on your SeaSonic PSU and it will run very cool for a bit, before suddenly running extremely hot.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Yes. *Poor water* on your SeaSonic PSU and it will run very cool for a bit, before suddenly running extremely hot.


What if I use rich water?


----------



## andrews2547

I prefer to use a hydrogen-oxygen mix for cooling my PSU. I find its much better than poor water.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> What if I use rich water?


Since obesity tends to run with poverty, is poor water also heavy water?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Yes. *Poor water* on your SeaSonic PSU and it will run very cool for a bit, before suddenly running extremely hot.
> 
> 
> 
> What if I use rich water?
Click to expand...

Their are some risks, butt it should bee fine if you do.


----------



## X-Nine

Here's a question for the Seasonic rep: what PSUs of yours have a 1-1 pinout. This helps immensely with sleeving.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Here's a question for the Seasonic rep: what PSUs of yours have a 1-1 pinout. This helps immensely with sleeving.


Ooo, that is an awesome question! My EVGA G2 1300 was a pain to do with its crazy pinout.


----------



## andrews2547

28:53 in episode 19.

Those cheaters in GTA V don't only take the fun out of the game for you by giving you all that cash, they could also end up getting you banned for 15-70 years from GTA Online depending on how you are given the cash. If you then appeal to Rockstar explaining what happened without having a recording of it happening, too bad, you just lost $60 if you exclusively play GTA Online.

There is still a single player with a very good story mode IMO, but if you want to play Online again, you will have to make another account and rebuy the game.


----------



## obikenobi27

You know, I think Sea Sanic should be the new brand. There's already a dank logo. I would buy it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> You know, I think Sea Sanic should be the new brand. There's already a dank logo. I would buy it.


Not a tramp stamp at least.

I rate 5/7.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Speaking of tramp stamps, check mine out:


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Speaking of tramp stamps, check mine out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


@PCModderMike how could you take my Wolfbae from me!

Wolfie...I thought what we had meant something...


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> @PCModderMike
> how could you take my Wolfbae from me!
> 
> Wolfie...I thought what we had meant something...


Well, you disowned me because of my muffin top or that stamp on this tramp would have been all you, shugg.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Don't worry Wolfy, Bonzai isn't worth as much anymore either.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Don't worry Wolfy, Bonzai isn't worth as much anymore either.


We were going to be the hot international couple. Canadians and Americans aren't supposed to mix according to popular culture. We were going to change the ways people view international couples.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Don't worry Wolfy, Bonzai isn't worth as much anymore either.


Hey! The Canadian dollar may have dropped, but Canadian booty is on the rise my friend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Don't worry Wolfy, Bonzai isn't worth as much anymore either.
> 
> 
> 
> We were going to be the hot international couple. Canadians and Americans aren't supposed to mix according to popular culture. We were going to change the ways people view international couples.
Click to expand...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Speaking of tramp stamps, check mine out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PCModderMike
> how could you take my Wolfbae from me!
> 
> Wolfie...I thought what we had meant something...
Click to expand...

mfw Wolfy is a pizza


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> mfw Wolfy is a pizza


yfw you see me in booty shorts.


----------



## catmmm

OMG this thread


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Don't worry Wolfy, Bonzai isn't worth as much anymore either.


Bonzai's been replaced so many times by Rikk Anderson, I can't even tell the difference anymore.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Don't worry Wolfy, Bonzai isn't worth as much anymore either.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzai's been replaced so many times by Rikk Anderson, I can't even tell the difference anymore.
Click to expand...

OH COME ON

It's happened once! 

You're just racist against Canadians.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Don't worry Wolfy, Bonzai isn't worth as much anymore either.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzai's been replaced so many times by Rikk Anderson, I can't even tell the difference anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH COME ON
> 
> It's happened once!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just racist against Canadians.
Click to expand...

Remember that time Bonzai disappeared from the show for 30 minutes?

Me neither.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Bonzai's been replaced so many times by Rikk Anderson, I can't even tell the difference anymore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> OH COME ON
> 
> It's happened once!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just racist against Canadians.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Remember that time Bonzai disappeared from the show for 30 minutes?
> 
> Me neither.


I almost vomited from a fit of laughter from all of this. Canadians are quite indistinguishable, but that's where their charm comes from, all being the same.


----------



## axipher

I'll forever remember when Wolfie messed up the Twitch stream and we couldn't hear him... I mean who doesn't verify they can hear themselves by viewing their own Twitch in pre-show









The best part was that even his visualizer that reacts to the host talking was going flat when he was talking too, then sudden laughter...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Don't worry Wolfy, Bonzai isn't worth as much anymore either.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzai's been replaced so many times by Rikk Anderson, I can't even tell the difference anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH COME ON
> 
> It's happened once!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just racist against Canadians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember that time Bonzai disappeared from the show for 30 minutes?
> 
> Me neither.
Click to expand...

The Horn of Canada™ sounded and I had to go defend the beaver stockade. I couldn't sit idly by and do nothing!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'll forever remember when Wolfie messed up the Twitch stream and we couldn't hear him... I mean who doesn't verify they can hear themselves by viewing their own Twitch in pre-show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part was that even his visualizer that reacts to the host talking was going flat when he was talking too, then sudden laughter...


Hahaha, well done. I suppose Canadians aren't all the same. Though, they are always nice. I guarantee you quietly apologized after posting this.









And yes, I may have screwed my own audio, but I some how still had the best tramp stamp on the show... go figure!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Remember that time Bonzai disappeared from the show for 30 minutes?
> 
> Me neither.


And then he returned, only to bring up an example somebody else did like 15 minutes earlier.

Fun times. Bonzai needs less-bad Internet.


----------



## frickfrock999

Did we end up fixing Wolfy's audio during the show or no?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Did we end up fixing Wolfy's audio during the show or no?


Nope, not during but it appears in the recording. I would have had to stop the Twitch stream to fix it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Did we end up fixing Wolfy's audio during the show or no?


I think he just didn't have is own microphone piped in to the application properly, he should have that fixed now I would hope...

Also remember that time Rikk sat in the TeamSpeak the entire show not realizing he had talk powers and people kept telling him to speak up about the OCN LAN...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Remember that time Bonzai disappeared from the show for 30 minutes?
> 
> Me neither.
> 
> 
> 
> And then he returned, only to bring up an example somebody else did like 15 minutes earlier.
> 
> Fun times. Bonzai needs less-bad Internet.
Click to expand...

Yeahhhhh I noticed that in the recording.

Oh well!

And yeah I do. Should I set up a gofundme to get a fiber line? lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree* 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn* 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Remember that time Bonzai disappeared from the show for 30 minutes?
> 
> Me neither.
> 
> And then he returned, only to bring up an example somebody else did like 15 minutes earlier.
> 
> Fun times. Bonzai needs less-bad Internet.
> 
> Yeahhhhh I noticed that in the recording.
> 
> Oh well!
> 
> And yeah I do. Should I set up a gofundme to get a fiber line? lol


I'll mail you some fibre lines


----------



## Wolfsbora

Hey, considering it was my first time streaming on Twitch, and the only method at the time that I could use was ShadowPlay and I had only done a test stream for 5 minutes the day before, I think it worked pretty well.







But yeah, I have OBS fixed and the proper credentials now, so we'll be good.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

If Shadowplay keeps sticking Nvidia ads in the stream information, I vote we throw some AMD logos in the background to balance it out.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> If Shadowplay keeps sticking Nvidia ads in the stream information, I vote we throw some AMD logos in the background to balance it out.


Wait, does that actually happen? And if we're trying to balance stuff out, where are my Intel integrated graphics logos!


----------



## frickfrock999

It's best not to take out those Nvidia ads.

I've been getting shill dollars from them since day one.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Just a reminder:


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Wait, does that actually happen? And if we're trying to balance stuff out, where are my Intel integrated graphics logos!


This is the stream title in the archive:

Quote:


> Desktop | Powered by GeForce GTX


I vote we shamelessly steal ideas from a certain John Bain and replace it with AMD ads and logos, mostly because it's funny.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Wait, does that actually happen? And if we're trying to balance stuff out, where are my Intel integrated graphics logos!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the stream title in the archive:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop | Powered by GeForce GTX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I vote we shamelessly steal ideas from a certain John Bain and replace it with AMD ads and logos, mostly because it's funny.
Click to expand...

How rude. Shame nVidia! Shame! I second this vote.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I almost vomited from a fit of laughter from all of this. Canadians are quite indistinguishable, but that's where their charm comes from, all being the same.


So an army of hot, Canadian, maple, Bonsai tree clones is totally your thing?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> So an army of hot, Canadian, maple, Bonsai tree clones is totally your thing?


All day, yo.

Speaking of Canada, here's a fun fact: Canada's national sport is lacrosse (not hockey!!!!!








)!

American fun fact: We still think it's hockey.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> So an army of hot, Canadian, maple, Bonsai tree clones is totally your thing?
> 
> 
> 
> All day, yo.
> 
> Speaking of Canada, here's a fun fact: Canada's national sport is lacrosse (not hockey!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!
> 
> American fun fact: We still think it's hockey.
Click to expand...

Canadian fun fact: Most Canadians still consider Hockey our national sport too....not too many people know it's Lacrosse (I remember when I learned that years ago I was really surprised).

Fun BonzaiTree fact adding to my stereotypical Canadianness--and I might have mentioned this before--but I actually started playing ice hockey in an instructional league when I was 5 years old.

As is tradition. But seriously, I did.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> So an army of hot, Canadian, maple, Bonsai tree clones is totally your thing?
> 
> 
> 
> All day, yo.
> 
> Speaking of Canada, here's a fun fact: Canada's national sport is lacrosse (not hockey!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!
> 
> American fun fact: We still think it's hockey.
Click to expand...

Lacrosse is our national summer sport... Hockey is still our national winter sport... get your facts straight









Also we invented Ringette, go have fun with that one, along with Wheelchair rugby‎, Broomball, Canadian football, Chuckwagon racing, Five-pin bowling, Flying disc freestyle, and Underwater football.


----------



## Duality92

I was actually really good at hockey. A big guy jumped/fell on me and destroyed my right knee January 12th 2007. I still suffer from it to this day.


----------



## catmmm

How is hockey not the national sport in Canada?


----------



## frickfrock999

I thought it was curling.


----------



## axipher

Missed my post right after Wolf's


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Ice hockey, referred to as simply "hockey", is Canada's most prevalent winter sport, its most popular spectator sport, and its most successful sport in international competition. It is Canada's official national winter sport. Lacrosse, a sport with Indigenous origins, is Canada's oldest and official summer sport.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sport_in_Canada

http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/n-16.7/page-1.html

I wanted to play lacrosse, but my mom wouldn't let me 

She thought it was "too dangerous"...yet she then let me play rugby lol.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> How is hockey not the national sport in Canada?


Crosby took too many dives, and Canada thought people would confuse the sport with swimming, so they changed it to lacrosse.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> How is hockey not the national sport in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crosby took too many dives, and Canada thought people would confuse the sport with swimming, so they changed it to lacrosse.
Click to expand...

That's it, you're no longer allowed on the podcast


----------



## X-Nine

Lol


----------



## BonzaiTree

Nah I am kidding though--I don't like Sidney Crosby. Actually that's a lie...as a Canadian it became mandatory to at least love him a little after his performance in the Olympics where he KILLED IT.

But yeah I'm generally not a fan of him, lol.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Nah I am kidding though--I don't like Sidney Crosby. Actually that's a lie...as a Canadian it became mandatory to at least love him a little after his performance in the Olympics where he KILLED IT.
> 
> But yeah I'm generally not a fan of him, lol.


Dude. How can you love a Canadian that moved to Pittsburgh?


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Crosby took too many dives, and Canada thought people would confuse the sport with swimming, so they changed it to lacrosse.












As a Flyers fan, I really appreciate this.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Crosby took too many dives, and Canada thought people would confuse the sport with swimming, so they changed it to lacrosse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a Flyers fan, I really appreciate this.
Click to expand...

I'm an Avs fan, but I've always liked the Flyers (Forseberg once played for the Flyers too). I just hate whining and diving. If Crosby just played the game he'd be the greatest player in the world, but he has no class. Tampa needs to go in to game 7 and destroy the Pens.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'm an Avs fan, but I've always liked the Flyers (Forseberg once played for the Flyers too). I just hate whining and diving. If Crosby just played the game he'd be the greatest player in the world, but he has no class. Tampa needs to go in to game 7 and destroy the Pens.


I always root for any team that plays against the Pens. Always.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Haha, all the Pens hate! Being my town, I naturally root for them but I do feel like Crosby is a baby.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Haha, all the Pens hate! Being my town, I naturally root for them but I do feel like Crosby is a baby.


Then I respect you


----------



## X-Nine

So, I keep hearing about people buying this Overwatch game, and I'm like, bruh, I've been playing it for 7 years now, back when it was called Team Fortress 2.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> So, I keep hearing about people buying this Overwatch game, and I'm like, bruh, I've been playing it for 7 years now, back when it was called Team Fortress 2.


I can't argue with that, my kid loves Overwatch and she was a huge fan of TF2. She agrees Overwatch is just a pretty TF2.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> So, I keep hearing about people buying this Overwatch game, and I'm like, bruh, I've been playing it for 7 years now, back when it was called Team Fortress 2.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't argue with that, my kid loves Overwatch and she was a huge fan of TF2. She agrees Overwatch is just a pretty TF2.
Click to expand...

But Overwatch has more waifus in it, so it's the better game.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

12 hours and 50 minutes until the podcast.

EVERYBODY GET HYPED!


----------



## Wolfsbora

The HYPE is realz YO.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 12 hours and 50 minutes until the podcast.
> 
> EVERYBODY GET HYPED!


What's this whole podcast business?

I thought were just getting together and watching Sonic.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> What's this whole podcast business?
> I thought were just getting together and watching Sonic.


Have you ever watched someone play Sonic? It's like peeing on the tracks with your back turned to the oncoming train. IT'S THAT INTENSE.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> What's this whole podcast business?
> I thought were just getting together and watching Sonic.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever watched someone play Sonic? It's like peeing on the tracks with your back turned to the oncoming train. IT'S THAT INTENSE.
Click to expand...

You mean with your back turned to the oncoming *HYPE TRAIN!!!* Sea Sanic is going to be great. I imagine world records will be broken tonight.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> You mean with your back turned to the oncoming *HYPE TRAIN!!!* Sea Sanic is going to be great. I imagine world records will be broken tonight.


YESSS, EXACTLY. My heart certainly won't be broken tonight, Bonzai already mended it.


----------



## BonzaiTree

*Will frickfrock999 finally capture the chocolate maiden of his dreams?*

*Will Wolfsbora finally seek help for his drinking problem?*

*Will CynicalUnicorn bring up "NORMIES" this episode?*

*Will BonzaiTree talk about Rocket League again?*

*Find out on the next episode of the*

*Overclock.net Podcast!*


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> *Will CynicalUnicorn bring up "NORMIES" this episode?*


Yes


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> *Will frickfrock999 finally capture the chocolate maiden of his dreams?*
> 
> *Will Wolfsbora finally seek help for his drinking problem?*
> 
> *Will CynicalUnicorn bring up "NORMIES" this episode?*
> 
> *Will BonzaiTree talk about Rocket League again?*
> 
> *Find out on the next episode of the*
> 
> *Overclock.net Podcast!*


I'm more interested in the how fast Sea Sanic will go. Can he run on water? Does he break sound barriers? What is he? We must know!!!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I'm more interested in the how fast Sea Sanic will go. Can he run on water? Does he break sound barriers? *What is he?* We must know!!!


John Hamm


----------



## BonzaiTree

Also, please don't forget to post any questions you have for Seasonic in here!


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Also, please don't forget to post any questions you have for Seasonic in here!


Is there a benefit to a water cooled PSU? I'm being serious here. If a water cooled PSU was manufactured, could the wattage be something ridiculous if it was kept cool enough?

What wattage is necessary for specific systems (e.g. Does my i7 3770 w/ GTX 980 need a 850W PSU)?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Also, please don't forget to post any questions you have for Seasonic in here!


- Full white options
- Fan RPM feedback connector go do to your motherboard
- SFF options


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Is there a benefit to a water cooled PSU? I'm being serious here. If a water cooled PSU was manufactured, could the wattage be something ridiculous if it was kept cool enough?
> 
> What wattage is necessary for specific systems. (e.g. Does my i7 3770 w/ GTX 980 need a 850W PSU)?


We have a similar setup, I have the 3770K and a 980 Ti Classy. I know that sometimes people upgrade the fans in their PSUs but it is typically just for the sake of silence.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Also, please don't forget to post any questions you have for Seasonic in here!
> 
> 
> 
> - Full white options
> - Fan RPM feedback connector go do to your motherboard
> - SFF options
Click to expand...

They have the newish Silent Snow series PSU's that are white!

Thanks for the questions.


----------



## axipher

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree* 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *axipher* 

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Also, please don't forget to post any questions you have for Seasonic in here!
> 
> - Full white options
> 
> - Fan RPM feedback connector go do to your motherboard
> 
> - SFF options
> 
> They have the newish Silent Snow series PSU's that are white!
> 
> Thanks for the questions.


But I want them to talk about them and sell me on it


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:
Originally Posted by *axipher* 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree* 

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Also, please don't forget to post any questions you have for Seasonic in here!
> 
> - Full white options
> 
> - Fan RPM feedback connector go do to your motherboard
> 
> - SFF options
> 
> They have the newish Silent Snow series PSU's that are white!
> 
> Thanks for the questions.
> 
> 
> 
> But I want them to talk about them and sell me on it
Click to expand...

WHOA, CANADIAN FIGHT! It's like any other fight but with a lot of sorrys after each punch is thrown.


----------



## axipher

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora* 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *axipher* 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Also, please don't forget to post any questions you have for Seasonic in here!
> 
> - Full white options
> 
> - Fan RPM feedback connector go do to your motherboard
> 
> - SFF options
> 
> They have the newish Silent Snow series PSU's that are white!
> 
> Thanks for the questions.
> 
> 
> 
> But I want them to talk about them and sell me on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHOA, CANADIAN FIGHT! It's like any other fight but with a lot of sorrys after each punch is thrown.
Click to expand...

I don't know what you are talking aboot eh. Also Canadian politics are just as fun as Muricahn politics:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geUaExNq9-Y


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Is there a benefit to a water cooled PSU? I'm being serious here. If a water cooled PSU was manufactured, could the wattage be something ridiculous if it was kept cool enough?
> 
> What wattage is necessary for specific systems (e.g. Does my i7 3770 w/ GTX 980 need a 850W PSU)?


I think wall power would become an issue. Assuming an ideal, 100% efficient PSU (requiring _no_ cooling whatsoever, as it wastes no energy converting AC to DC and DC to different DC) you'll hit a limit from the wall. In the US, a typical breaker is rated for 15A. With a mains voltage of 120V, you've got 1800W to work with before the breaker exceeds its rating. You can install a 30A breaker or use a 220V circuit instead (used by, for example, electric ovens and clothes driers), but even then you're limited to just 3600W. I can't find numbers for common breaker ratings in Europe, but it's likely going to be between 2kW and 3kW, whatever it is.

But as it is, even a 95% efficient PSU spitting out 1500W is going to be pulling about 1580W from the wall and dissipating 80W as heat. That's not a huge amount compared to high-end GPUs and overclocked processors, but it's still a significant amount, and that's from a stupidly efficient power supply. If you've got a very high power PSU, then watercooling isn't a terrible idea on paper. In practice, I'd rather not risk it.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I think wall power would become an issue. Assuming an ideal, 100% efficient PSU (requiring _no_ cooling whatsoever, as it wastes no energy converting AC to DC and DC to different DC) you'll hit a limit from the wall. In the US, a typical breaker is rated for 15A. With a mains voltage of 120V, you've got 1800W to work with before the breaker exceeds its rating. You can install a 30A breaker or use a 220V circuit instead (used by, for example, electric ovens and clothes driers), but even then you're limited to just 3600W. I can't find numbers for common breaker ratings in Europe, but it's likely going to be between 2kW and 3kW, whatever it is.
> 
> But as it is, even a 95% efficient PSU spitting out 1500W is going to be pulling about 1580W from the wall and dissipating 80W as heat. That's not a huge amount compared to high-end GPUs and overclocked processors, but it's still a significant amount, and that's from a stupidly efficient power supply. If you've got a very high power PSU, then watercooling isn't a terrible idea on paper. In practice, I'd rather not risk it.


15A breakers on 110V can do 1550-1800W (110-120v)
30A breakers on 110V can do 3100-3600W (110-120v)
30A breakers on 220V can do 6600-7200W (220-240)v.... W=A*V


----------



## Wolfsbora

Look at this! Everyone getting amped up for this electrifying show for tonight.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Look at this! Everyone getting amped up for this electrifying show for tonight.


Bad Electrical puns aside, where's the social media links so I can spam this on my Facebook?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Look at this! Everyone getting amped up for this electrifying show for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Electrical puns aside, where's the social media links so I can spam this on my Facebook?
Click to expand...

I don't do the Facebooks. Only Twitter, I'm not sure if posts are made on our Facebook account but I'll see if they can do that.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Basically we have no control over OCN's social media accounts, so unfortunately we can't make a post on it for you to share.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Unfortunately, Bonzai is correct, HOWEVER, I just slapped up a request to those parties involved to get it posted! I'll let you guys know when it is up!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 15A breakers on 110V can do 1550-1800W (110-120v)
> 30A breakers on 110V can do 3100-3600W (110-120v)
> 30A breakers on 220V can do 6600-7200W (220-240)v.... W=A*V


110V (and therefore 220V based on how it works) is legacy, I think. My UPS takes in ~120V and spits out ~120V. Hmm, I guess that would make American 220V 240V, wouldn't it?

Europe has it better. I guess that's what we get for being early adopters.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Look at this! Everyone getting amped up for this electrifying show for tonight.


:|


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 15A breakers on 110V can do 1550-1800W (110-120v)
> 
> 30A breakers on 110V can do 3100-3600W (110-120v)
> 
> 30A breakers on 220V can do 6600-7200W (220-240)v.... W=A*V
> 
> 
> 
> 110V (and therefore 220V based on how it works) is legacy, I think. My UPS takes in ~120V and spits out ~120V. Hmm, I guess that would make American 220V 240V, wouldn't it?
> 
> Europe has it better. I guess that's what we get for being early adopters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Look at this! Everyone getting amped up for this electrifying show for tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :|
Click to expand...

In Canada, and US as far as I know, standard residential voltage can range from 105 - 125 V, and coincidently 210 - 250 V for double pole breakers (stoves, dryers, etc.), then in commercial and industrial you can have 120/208 V single/three-phase or 347/600 V as the common voltages to deal with. Then you have the odd places that also want 24 and 48 V AC and/or DC ran around for security devices, network equipment, etc.


----------



## catmmm

I don't have a question for Seasonic but I'm totally a fan girl of their power supplies and I can't wait to listen to the show.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I don't have a question for Seasonic but I'm totally a fan girl of their power supplies and I can't wait to listen to the show.


So that means you'll be on the TeamSpeak tonight then right


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I don't have a question for Seasonic but I'm totally a fan girl of their power supplies and I can't wait to listen to the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that means you'll be on the TeamSpeak tonight then right
Click to expand...

Maybe. I don't even have it on my laptop yet but I guess I could try.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Maybe. I don't even have it on my laptop yet but I guess I could try.


Join us! We love the after party talk. Our green rooms usually have been scrounged over by @RikkAndrsn. And magically, there are always death threats that end in "sourry (spelled that way on purpose)" So, the after show talk is fun compared to that...


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

@RikkAndrsn


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> @RikkAndrsn


HAAA!!! That's RikkAndrsn leaving the back of the parking garage.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> @RikkAndrsn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAAA!!! That's RikkAndrsn leaving the back of the parking garage.
Click to expand...

That's basically how he looked all of Good Game Con.


----------



## Duality92

The "off the records" chat are usually the best.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The "off the records" chat are usually the best.


You've definitely been there for them. Whether it's Ed from Sapphier or Jason from CaseLabs, the off the record with the reps is a pretty awesome part of the chat...







Or, when it's me yelling about things I don't completely understand, that can be fun too.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The "off the records" chat are usually the best.


Just start recording the pre and post show and putting those up on a mature channel separate from the main show


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The "off the records" chat are usually the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just start recording the pre and post show and putting those up on a mature channel separate from the main show
Click to expand...

You so dirty..........


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The "off the records" chat are usually the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just start recording the pre and post show and putting those up on a mature channel separate from the main show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You so dirty..........
Click to expand...

Sorry, but you like it :TyroneTwerk:


----------



## BonzaiTree

Jesus Wolfie, flirting with every Canadian that even looks at you.

Disgraceful.

Also, it's Sapphire, not Sapphier my friend


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Join us! We love the after party talk. Our green rooms usually have been scrounged over by @RikkAndrsn. And magically, there are always death threats that end in "sourry (spelled that way on purpose)" So, the after show talk is fun compared to that...


We'll see. I have to work tonight and I might just come home and pass out







9pm is a little late for me


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Jesus Wolfie, flirting with every Canadian that even looks at you.
> Disgraceful.
> 
> Also, it's Sapphire, not Sapphier my friend


There's only one coniferous creature I flirt with...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> We'll see. I have to work tonight and I might just come home and pass out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9pm is a little late for me


Isn't it?? I'm too old to be alert at 9. I have found that the Scotch will set you free...


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> There's only one coniferous creature I flirt with...


I saw this in the thread preview and thought.....he means scotch.


----------



## Duality92

Who ever is in charge of the Reps, could you please message me?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I saw that in a preview and thought.....he means scotch.


See, the candy_van candy man knows! Trivia question to all of you podcast fans, what episode did sweet candy_van appear on?


----------



## axipher

Okay, so the 4 main hosts, Rikk, and myself join an all random 3v3 lobby in Rocket League, Wolf opens another instance of Rocket League and joins as a spectator and streams the new Twitch overlay with sound activated bars overtop of the spectator on auto-camera.


----------



## andrews2547

You know what the Twitch stream could have?

Someone playing GTA V, but not breaking any laws for the full hour.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> There's only one coniferous creature I flirt with...
> Isn't it?? I'm too old to be alert at 9. I have found that the Scotch will set you free...


Alcohol puts me to sleep


----------



## BonzaiTree

Not me!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You know what the Twitch stream could have?
> 
> Someone playing GTA V, but not breaking any laws for the full hour.


This is actually not a bad idea. The most beta GTA playthrough of all time.


----------



## andrews2547

I could actually record an hour of me doing that tomorrow then it could be played in Twitch next week.


----------



## Wolfsbora

35 minutes until the show starts!! Everybody aboard the hype train!! I've got my nicest slacks on.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Hia Chipp.


----------



## frickfrock999

*WE LIVE BABY!*


----------



## axipher

Get on the stream: https://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv

Or join the OCN Teamspeak for the VIP chat


----------



## .theMetal

Sadly I missed last night, but even more sadly, the episode 20 link in the first post is a SHAM, it only takes me to episode 19... Did someone copy and paste wrongly?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Sadly I missed last night, but even more sadly, the episode 20 link in the first post is a SHAM, it only takes me to episode 19... Did someone copy and paste wrongly?


Hmm, it doesn't look like Episode 20 is posted as of yet... I wonder why the link?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Sadly I missed last night, but even more sadly, the episode 20 link in the first post is a SHAM, it only takes me to episode 19... Did someone copy and paste wrongly?


It was an adventure. We had two streams going and the main page linked to RikkAndrsn's Twitch rather than the OCN Twitch. The recording should be up soon enough though, probably before the day is over based on past episodes.


----------



## catmmm

WHEN IS THIS GOING TO BE UP?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> WHEN IS THIS GOING TO BE UP?


We call this response "Mel Gibson's The Passion of the Podcast"


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> We call this response "Mel Gibson's The Passion of the Podcast"


I wanna listennnnnnn


----------



## mfdoom7

still nothing on soundcloud :/


----------



## Wolfsbora

Do I sense a riot that's about to start?!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Do I sense a riot that's about to start?!


Yes.


----------



## obikenobi27

Frikk... We need containment. Someone please the mob and do it quickly!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Get the pitchforks, get the torches! Let's do this!!

Wait... I just realized that I'll be on the wrong side. Crap.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Get the pitchforks, get the torches! Let's do this!!
> 
> Wait... I just realized that I'll be on the wrong side. Crap.


Doesn't matter. I'm always up for a good riot!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ NOW WE RIOT ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ

I am honestly not sure what the situation is. I'll spam Frick on Steam and see what happens.

EDIT: That was fast:

Quote:


> 12:37 PM - CylindricalUnicorn: Yo, frick, what's up with episode 20 not being posted?
> 12:38 PM - CylindricalUnicorn: THERE IS GOING TO BE A RIOT ON OUR HANDS
> 12:38 PM - Sir Chocolate: If they insist on rioting, tell them we take no hostages
> 12:38 PM - Sir Chocolate: Anybody captured will be executed


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Frick practicing his PR BS skills by avoiding answering the question.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Frick practicing his PR BS skills by avoiding answering the question.


Something tells me we have file corruption on our hands.

Like I said in the aftershow, every viewer needs to record a backup. We can't have this madness!


----------



## frickfrock999

So I sent management the file and we're just waiting for them to upload it. Our boss is in Florida right now.

I'm guessing they probably listen to every episode to make sure it fits with OCN's brand.

Which of course means, this episode must have been *TOO HOT FOR OCN.*


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> So I sent management the file and we're just waiting for them to upload it. Our boss is in Florida right now.
> 
> I'm guessing they probably listen to every episode to make sure it fits with OCN's brand.
> 
> Which of course means, this episode must have been *TOO HOT FOR OCN.*


----------



## Wolfsbora

Cactus. Grab one and RIOT.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> So I sent management the file and we're just waiting for them to upload it. Our boss is in Florida right now.
> 
> I'm guessing they probably listen to every episode to make sure it fits with *OCN's brand.*
> 
> Which of course means, this episode must have been *TOO HOT FOR OCN.*


----------



## mfdoom7

still no podcast


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> still no podcast


We need to overclock management so that they work faster on this stuff...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I have a cattle prod, should I try overvolting them?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I have a cattle prod, should I try overvolting them?


Make sure you bump the power limit up too.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I have a cattle prod, should I try overvolting them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you bump the power limit up too.
Click to expand...

Might as well watercool it while we're at it.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Might as well do a prod mod with some banging RGB LED's and a custom paint job.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Might as well do a prod mod with some banging RGB LED's and a custom paint job.


Do the RGB's change colours with the frequency and intensity of their screams?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Episode 20 is now live!! Everyone storm Soundcloud, iTunes, Google Play, and Stitcher Radio!!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I have a cattle prod, should I try overvolting them?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Episode 20 is now live!! Everyone storm Soundcloud, iTunes, Google Play, and Stitcher Radio!!


Better late then never


----------



## catmmm

FINALLY! YES!


----------



## axipher

Can I just setup up a webcam on Tyrone's cage and put that in the corner of the stream for it's entire length?


----------



## catmmm

I love you guys for talking about eggs benedict for 3 seconds.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I love you guys for talking about eggs benedict for 3 seconds.


Eggs benedict is serious business!

Our intern makes an excellent eggs benny' as he calls it, if you ever feel inclined to drop by the studio.


----------



## frickfrock999

MUH BENNIES


----------



## Wolfsbora

Great actor, great dish.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Eggs benedict is serious business!
> Our intern makes an excellent eggs benny' as he calls it, if you ever feel inclined to drop by the studio.


It's only the greatest breakfast dish in the history of breakfast. Must be paired with home fries though.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Episode 20 is now live!! Everyone storm Soundcloud, iTunes, Google Play, and Stitcher Radio!!


My goodness. Three days before the next one airs. Cutting it close guys.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Can I just setup up a webcam on Tyrone's cage and put that in the corner of the stream for it's entire length?


Yes. Even better, cover the entire stream.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Can I just setup up a webcam on Tyrone's cage and put that in the corner of the stream for it's entire length?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Even better, cover the entire stream.
Click to expand...

That might be too much Tyrone for some people to handle...


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Eggs benedict is serious business!
> Our intern makes an excellent eggs benny' as he calls it, if you ever feel inclined to drop by the studio.


Who's this other intern you're talking about?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Who's this other intern you're talking about?


His name is Magnus.


----------



## axipher

So any list of topics coming up? I'd like to hear about the 480 from you guys, and the high hertz monitor market. I'm still looking around for a decent 23" - 25" FreeSync panel with >90% color accuracy and over 300 cd/m2.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So any list of topics coming up? I'd like to hear about the 480 from you guys, and the high hertz monitor market. I'm still looking around for a decent 23" - 25" FreeSync panel with >90% color accuracy and over 300 cd/m2.


The RX 480 video. That guy just drops the card! Good thing it's only $199!

I'd like to know what you guys think about the future of ultrawide/ multi-monitor gaming. With the introduction of VR, triple monitor setups can sometimes be less cost effective than an HTC Vive or Oculus. Not necessarily a cheap triple HP monitor setup, but if you grab three Asus VG248QE monitors, its around $700 USD. You can still get triple screens for around $400 USD, but as time goes on the gap might close.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Guys, I found a top secret video of Frick on set!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Guys, I found a top secret video of Frick on set!


Where did you find this?? He's going to be so ticked. I still don't know how he modded the horse head to hold the mic while he does the entire show like that.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Guys, that's obviously a Frickposter. Frick doesn't wear a mask, he's a legit reverse centaur.

Duh.

They just used his head as a mold for some of the popular horse masks on the market, which is why they look eerily similar.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Guys, that's obviously a Frickposter. Frick doesn't wear a mask, he's a legit reverse centaur.
> Duh.
> 
> They just used his head as a mold for some of the popular horse masks on the market, which is why they look eerily similar.


Wow, I was scared for a minute. I thought frick was lying to us this whole time. But, you erased those fears.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So any list of topics coming up? I'd like to hear about the 480 from you guys, and the high hertz monitor market. I'm still looking around for a decent 23" - 25" FreeSync panel with >90% color accuracy and over 300 cd/m2.
> 
> 
> 
> The RX 480 video. That guy just drops the card! Good thing it's only $199!
> 
> I'd like to know what you guys think about the future of ultrawide/ multi-monitor gaming. With the introduction of VR, triple monitor setups can sometimes be less cost effective than an HTC Vive or Oculus. Not necessarily a cheap triple HP monitor setup, but if you grab three Asus VG248QE monitors, its around $700 USD. You can still get triple screens for around $400 USD, but as time goes on the gap might close.
Click to expand...

Dual 480's is looking mighty fine for my rig right now. Might have to buy those before a new monitor as much as I want something with better colors and Freesync.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Guys, I found a top secret video of Frick on set!


Makes sense. That's why I'm so drawn to him.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Guys, I found a top secret video of Frick on set!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense. That's why I'm so drawn to him.
Click to expand...

Huh, I always thought it was the pheromones.

Frick has QUITE the musk.


----------



## Wolfsbora

10.5 hours until we go live!! What will happen this week?? Will frickfrock999 find the ultimate candy? Will BonzaiTree vape until he can't escape? And will CynicalUnicorn finally get dem nanos?

Find out TONIGHT, live on Twitch! Featuring special guest: Logitech!


----------



## obikenobi27

Logitech! MX518s for everyone!


----------



## axipher

Level of excitement is meh, still no talk of seeing any host's faces on the stream


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Level of excitement is meh, still no talk of seeing any host's faces on the stream


We need faces, it would be so epic.


----------



## clao

wait since when did you guys do live twitch shows I haven't been here for a while lol


----------



## X-Nine

Seriously, ask Logitech when the new G9X is coming. It literally had the best shape and weight system ever. Doesn't need new lights or anything, just an updated sensor with zero acceleration. I'll buy three at launch.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> wait since when did you guys do live twitch shows I haven't been here for a while lol


Just started last week, still trying to get them to actually stream something:

- their faces

- RocketLeague (Wolfsboro just needs to join a party that has Rick and me in it then he can Spectate)

- Tyrone in his cage just doing hedgehog things at the speed of sound

- stock video of some random horses frolicking in a field


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Just started last week, still trying to get them to actually stream something:
> - their faces
> - RocketLeague (Wolfsboro just needs to join a party that has Rick and me in it then he can Spectate)
> - Tyrone in his cage just doing hedgehog things at the speed of sound
> - stock video of some random horses frolicking in a field


I quite like @andrews2547's idea of filming an hour of GTA V gameplay with no law breaking whatsoever.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I tried to have a go with the webcam idea, but it's weird...every time I look at the lens of a camera it breaks...I can't figure out why


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I tried to have a go with the webcam idea, but it's weird...every time I look at the lens of a camera it breaks...I can't figure out why


Then we can find some stock video footage of a Palm tree swaying on the edge of a hurricane and sub that in for you...


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I tried to have a go with the webcam idea, but it's weird...every time I look at the lens of a camera it breaks...I can't figure out why


You're too hot for your own good, man. That's the problem!


----------



## frickfrock999

We actually will be doing a special aftershow on Twitch when the show is over.

18+ only.

$10 cover.

XXX Rated

Webcam boyzzzzzz


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> We actually will be doing a special aftershow on Twitch when the show is over.
> 
> 18+ only.
> 
> $10 cover.
> 
> XXX Rated
> 
> Webcam boyzzzzzz


Min on tipping?


----------



## BonzaiTree

How much you tip determines how much we strip.


----------



## BulletSponge

Will you strip for just the tip?


----------



## Duality92

I hate to be the Debby downer, but this is getting pretty out of context.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I hate to be the Debby downer


Then stop being one!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Then stop being one!


I just don't want the fun to end, I don't want you guys to take it too far so that it would need to be moderated.


----------



## Wolfsbora

15 minutes until launch!!!!









_|||||||||||||||HYPE TRAIN COMIN' THROUGH!!!_


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

You know it's a good show when we talk about chicken tendies!


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*


qft


----------



## clao

I forgot to tip!


----------



## frickfrock999

I just realized the entire cast of the show is made up of animals.

A wolf.

A horse.

A moose.

A unicorn.

*FURRY SQUAD*


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I just realized the entire cast of the show is made up of animals.
> 
> A wolf.
> 
> A horse.
> 
> A moose.
> 
> A unicorn.
> 
> *FURRY SQUAD*


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*


That is one of my favorite shows.


----------



## BonzaiTree

It's basically my life.


----------



## catmmm

Btw, I'm listening to you dudes right now.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Btw, I'm listening to you dudes right now.


<3


----------



## axipher

Guest for this week and show topics?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Guest for this week and show topics?


1. Tyrone

2. Tyrone, Tyrone, and Sonic.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> 1. Tyrone
> 2. Tyrone, Tyrone, and Sonic.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I have chicken tendies. I'm ready for tonight.


----------



## BonzaiTree

You have my sword rye!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It cost me all my good boy points, but it was worth it.


----------



## catmmm

If anyone mentions Mexican food tonight...you score brownie points!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> If anyone mentions Mexican food tonight...you score brownie points!


I wrapped my tendies in a tortilla, does that count for anything?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> If anyone mentions Mexican food tonight...you score brownie points!


Man I love Mexican food.

I haven't had any in ages though...


----------



## frickfrock999

HYPE GAME STRONG.

*10 MINUTES TILL WE'RE LIVE!*


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hey my main McCain Homefries! *We're LIVE LIVE LIVE babes!*


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

I feel asleep before the show


----------



## BonzaiTree

I can't believe you've done this.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I feel asleep before the show


Wolf (somehow) didn't.


----------



## axipher

Where's the upload?


----------



## frickfrock999

*DAT FRESH NEW EPISODE*

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/episode-22-the-mice-wars


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I feel asleep before the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf (somehow) didn't.
Click to expand...

Well he did pass out in a Strawberry Pina Colada induced coma before the show, but I managed to rouse him with the promise of fresh Timbits™ in time for the show.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

My wife is taking classes and gets up at 6 am every morning. Two hours before my alarm and I can't go back to bed. I'm so tired by 5pm this last week. ??????????


----------



## Wolfsbora

Dude, Bonzai, I swear, when you called me, you were asking to buy my pet iguana or something. To be very clear, I do not possess an iguana.


----------



## candy_van

I'm going to have to binge listen and catch up, I've missed too many in a row now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Dude, Bonzai, I swear, when you called me, you were asking to buy my pet iguana or something. To be very clear, I do not possess an iguana.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Shhh, only dreams now.


----------



## catmmm

I seriously love listening to you guys.
















Edit: AND YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT MEXICAN FOOD. Best podcast ever!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I seriously love listening to you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: AND YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT MEXICAN FOOD. Best podcast ever!


*LET NOBODY SAY WE'RE NOT MEN OF THE PEOPLE*


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *LET NOBODY SAY WE'RE NOT MEN OF THE PEOPLE*


But you're a mantaur, wolf is a wolf, Bonzai is a tree and Cynical is a unicorn


----------



## TheBadBull

You guys better have gameplay of THIS on the twitch stream next week.


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm going to set up an exclusive episode of the show.

At the start of the show, all the hosts take a bite out of an insanely hot pepper and do the show as normal.

And not no Jalapeno eiteir.

I'm talking this.


----------



## frickfrock999

The results should be something like this and last the entire show.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm going to set up an exclusive episode of the show.
> 
> At the start of the show, all the hosts take a bite out of an insanely hot pepper and do the show as normal.
> 
> And not no Jalapeno eiteir.
> 
> I'm talking this.


YUS!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm going to set up an exclusive episode of the show.
> 
> At the start of the show, all the hosts take a bite out of an insanely hot pepper and do the show as normal.
> 
> And not no Jalapeno eiteir.
> 
> I'm talking this.


I would do something like that.... But maybe not that hot because I like my mouth


----------



## Wolfsbora

As long as you don't talk my dreamed up iguana, I'll eat any peppers you want. I wonder if there is hot pepper infused Scotch...


----------



## candy_van

Doubtful on scotch, but you'd probably find some small craft whiskey.
I know Wild Turkey had a Ghost Pepper bourbon a while ago, not sure if they still make it.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Whiskey (or whisky for you folks of the Crown's colonies) is acceptable. Ghost pepper bourbon would be intense. Wild Turkey in general is intense haha.


----------



## BonzaiTree

It's gonna be LIT fam.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm going to set up an exclusive episode of the show.
> 
> At the start of the show, all the hosts take a bite out of an insanely hot pepper and do the show as normal.
> 
> And not no Jalapeno eiteir.
> 
> I'm talking this.


Nah, you want a table spoon of this


----------



## Wolfsbora

The show will be a bunch of gasping from the peppers and we'll have to classify it under the adult section.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> The show will be a bunch of gasping from the peppers and we'll have to classify it under the adult section.


OCN Podcast 2016 [GONE SEXUAL] inbound?


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> The show will be a bunch of gasping from the peppers and we'll have to classify it under the adult section.


We have an adult section!? Van seeking woman for FWB.


----------



## Wolfsbora

@catmmm & @XNine, how about those Pens?


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

There should be a hidden section of overclock that you can only get to from a specific URL that is not linked to.....or is there?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> The show will be a bunch of gasping from the peppers and we'll have to classify it under the adult section.


Hmm...yeah we should have one person not eat it maybe so they can actually talk and comment on our inability to.

I nominate Rikk.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> The show will be a bunch of gasping from the peppers and we'll have to classify it under the adult section.
> 
> 
> 
> We have an adult section!? Van seeking woman for FWB.
Click to expand...

a/s/l?

18/f/cali here, hey babes.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> @catmmm & @XNine, how about those Pens?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> There should be a hidden section of overclock that you can only get to from a specific URL that is not linked to.....or is there?


There is. I have the link.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*


In my couple of years on this site, you are the first person to drop the "off topic" emoji on me. You should proud. I'm proud of the cup coming back to the city. My whole concern about sweet baby Crosby can be wiped clean. His first cup at 21 and his second (and, certainly not last) at 28. He's a grown man now, only more to come.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> In my couple of years on this site, you are the first person to drop the "off topic" emoji on me. You should proud. I'm proud of the cup coming back to the city. My whole concern about sweet baby Crosby can be wiped clean. His first cup at 21 and his second (and, certainly not last) at 28. He's a grown man now, only more to come.


He's definitely a good player and I can respect him for that and that only lol

Just saw that my local police dept posted this on Facebook.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Screw that, go Leafs!

I mean, they must have a chance at the PGA tour title with all the golfing they get to do every year.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my couple of years on this site, you are the first person to drop the "off topic" emoji on me. You should proud. I'm proud of the cup coming back to the city. My whole concern about sweet baby Crosby can be wiped clean. His first cup at 21 and his second (and, certainly not last) at 28. He's a grown man now, only more to come.
Click to expand...

Dearest Wolfy.....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































-s







:


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Dearest Wolfy.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I'm not sure that anyone has ever had the pleasure of being so spammed with emojis, as to have exhausted every single one in the OCN library at my expense. I am honored, my hooty friend.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hey you leave my rocket league buddy alone!

My hooters!


----------



## andrews2547

Rocket League is terrible. It doesn't even have a McLaren P1 or the Nordschleife.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Rocket League is terrible. It doesn't even have a McLaren P1 or the Nordschleife.


qtf


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Rocket League is terrible. It doesn't even have a McLaren P1 or the Nordschleife.


None of that matters when you have a BTTF Delorean


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> None of that matters when you have a BTTF Delorean


Haha, Pedro is my new friend.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Haha, Pedro is my new friend.


May be young but the Back to The Future Trilogy are what I'd call my favorite films - Seen them countless times over and over and they never cease to captivate me


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> May be young but the Back to The Future Trilogy are what I'd call my favorite films - Seen them countless times over and over and they never cease to captivate me


You are absolutely a fan of mine. I miss the 80's and the early to mid-90's. Life was better then. And yes, Back to the Future is a huge reason for that.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Dearest Wolfy.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that anyone has ever had the pleasure of being so spammed with emojis, as to have exhausted every single one in the OCN library at my expense. I am honored, my hooty friend.
Click to expand...

1) They're emoticons. Emojis include characters such as the eggplant.

2) He missed a lot that don't see a whole lot of use:
























and probably some others.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> You are absolutely a fan of mine. I miss the 80's and the early to mid-90's. Life was better then. And yes, Back to the Future is a huge reason for that.


My parents think I'm joking when I tell them I will one day own a DMC-12, ahahaha they'll get a surprise one day.

Also, The Goonies is also an all time favorite of mine


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> You are absolutely a fan of mine. I miss the 80's and the early to mid-90's. Life was better then. And yes, Back to the Future is a huge reason for that.
> 
> 
> 
> My parents think I'm joking when I tell them I will one day own a DMC-12, ahahaha they'll get a surprise one day.
> 
> Also, The Goonies is also an all time favorite of mine
Click to expand...

Sloth is my spirit animal.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 1) They're emoticons. Emojis include characters such as the eggplant.
> 
> 2) He missed a lot that don't see a whole lot of use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and probably some others.


This is why Cynical is our technical guru.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 1) They're emoticons. Emojis include characters such as the eggplant.
> 
> 2) He missed a lot that don't see a whole lot of use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and probably some others.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Cynical is our technical guru.
Click to expand...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

That's the third time you've posted that today...


----------



## frickfrock999

Its influence must be spread far and wide.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hey you guys!

I just really like Sloth.


----------



## Wolfsbora

He's Canadian, let the man spam, let him spam freely, Cynical.


----------



## PedroC1999

Bonzai... Loves..Sloth


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I always figured that Bonzai was more of a lust guy than a sloth guy based on his stories. Definitely not a wrath guy, but that goes for all Canadians outside of Quebec.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I always figured that Bonzai was more of a lust guy than a sloth guy based on his stories. Definitely not a wrath guy, but that goes for all Canadians outside of Quebec.


Oh dude, I have gluttony, sloth, and lust on lock.

@PedroC1999 accurate


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Oh dude, I have gluttony, sloth, and lust on lock.


Next week. Bonzai's head is in the box.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Next week. Bonzai's head is in the box.


What's in the box???


----------



## huzzug

Passion's fruit


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> What's in the box???


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> What's in the box???


Exactly.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hmm....water we gonna talk about this week guys?


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

EK?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> EK?


And how once you go there you don't go back?


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hmm....water we gonna talk about this week guys?


- e3

->highlights

->predictability of the presentations from the big names

->any surprises

- Cynicalunicorn's bright future as an author


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> - e3
> 
> ->highlights
> 
> ->predictability of the presentations from the big names
> 
> ->any surprises
> 
> - Cynicalunicorn's bright future as an author


Forza Horizon 3.

Nothing else.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Forza Horizon 3.
> 
> Nothing else.


Let's just yell HYYYYPE for 45 minutes.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> 
> 
> - e3
> ->highlights
> ->predictability of the presentations from the big names
> ->any surprises
> 
> - Cynicalunicorn's bright future as an author
Click to expand...

How stupid Bethesda is for "making a game" for console plebs instead of remaking Morrowind.


----------



## axipher




----------



## Wolfsbora

Guess who's coming to the studio tomorrow night??? That's right! *EKWB will be joining us, and in fact, it will be our very own @derickwm, the managing director for EKWB USA!*


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Guess who's coming to the studio tomorrow night??? That's right! *EKWB will be joining us, and in fact, it will be our very own @derickwm, the managing director for EKWB USA!*


Great, this'll be a Magnusefent show!

You still never accept my FB friend request T_T


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Great, this'll be a *Magnusefent* show!


Well done, Canadian Sir!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> EK?


BTW you get a prize for guessing correctly in the form of a virtual hug later. Clothes optional.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> EK?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> BTW you get a prize for guessing correctly in the form of a virtual hug later. Clothes optional.


----------



## BonzaiTree

https://soundcloud.com/bonzai_tree/overclocknet-podcast


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Given the rest of his content, it's probably good we didn't post that to frick's Soundcloud.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/bonzai_tree/overclocknet-podcast


I don't like how you only said "boys" at the end.

HOW COULD YOU FORGET ABOUT ME!?!?!??


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/bonzai_tree/overclocknet-podcast
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like how you only said "boys" at the end.
> 
> HOW COULD YOU FORGET ABOUT ME!?!?!??
Click to expand...

YOU DONT EVEN LIVE THAT'S WHY. Live life is life. Should should hear what Frick cuts out.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/bonzai_tree/overclocknet-podcast
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like how you only said "boys" at the end.
> 
> HOW COULD YOU FORGET ABOUT ME!?!?!??
Click to expand...

Oh sweetie I could never forget about you.

It's just that the rules of the internet dictate that there are no girls on the internet and I did it in about 1 minute in one take with no editing and no script off the top of my head for funsies


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Oh sweetie I could never forget about you.
> It's just that the rules of the internet dictate that there are no girls on the internet and I did it in about 1 minute in one take with no editing and no script off the top of my head for funsies


Your Canadian-ness throughout this PSA brought tears of joy to my eyes.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Oh sweetie I could never forget about you.
> It's just that the rules of the internet dictate that there are no girls on the internet and I did it in about 1 minute in one take with no editing and no script off the top of my head for funsies
> 
> 
> 
> Your Canadian-ness throughout this PSA brought tears of joy to my eyes.
Click to expand...

Really rubbed that Canadian funk on there, I mean just smeared it all over.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Really rubbed that Canadian funk on there, I mean just smeared it all over.


I was soaked in poutine and syrup!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I was soaked in poutine and syrup!


hahaha, Canadian Funk does actually translates to poutine and syrup, I checked in a Canadian dictionary.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Hey all! I'm interviewing EKWB tonight @ 9 PM EST on Twitch.tv/overclocktv]http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv/

What's something you've always wanted to know/ask them? Nothing is off limits, the rep they're bringing on is cool with whatever we throw at him.

If you can't make the show, we'll put it up on our Soundcloud so you can still listen!

Let me know!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Hey all! I'm interviewing EKWB tonight @ 9 PM EST on Twitch.tv/overclocktv]http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv/
> 
> What's something you've always wanted to know/ask them? Nothing is off limits, the rep they're bringing on is cool with whatever we throw at him.
> 
> If you can't make the show, we'll put it up on our Soundcloud so you can still listen!
> 
> Let me know!


is that what I signed up for....


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> is that what I signed up for....


Do you have any idea???


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Hey all! I'm interviewing EKWB tonight @ 9 PM EST on Twitch.tv/overclocktv]http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv/
> 
> What's something you've always wanted to know/ask them? Nothing is off limits, the rep they're bringing on is cool with whatever we throw at him.
> 
> If you can't make the show, we'll put it up on our Soundcloud so you can still listen!
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that what I signed up for....
Click to expand...

- Latest products in the pipeline?

- Why should I choose EK over Alphacool or other watercooling companies that have their own water blocks?

- What is his favourite Canadian food

- What are his thoughts on poutine and water-cooling your poutine?

- Does EK have any plans for their own cases or some more unique/unconventional radiator and reservoir designs?

- Does EK have plans to get in to cases?

- Why did Derick stop answering my FaceTime calls?


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Will EK ever come out with a water block for my wife so I can buy more of parts without her losing her cool?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Will Derick be my friend?


----------



## frickfrock999

BROADCASTING IN 5 MINS!

GET HYPED

*http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv/*


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## Wolfsbora

CHALLEGE DERICIK


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> CHALLEGE DERICIK


^ this is the level of intoxication we deal with on a weekly basis.

<3 you Wolfie.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Special guest Donald Trump next week! Stay Tuned!


----------



## derickwm

I was informed I left early


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was informed I left early


I THOUGHT WE TOLD YOU TO GET OUT!!!

....but no seriously I hope you realize we were joking, lol. You were moreee than welcome to hang out for the aftershow. You missed out on some lovely drunken ranting.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was informed I left early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I THOUGHT WE TOLD YOU TO GET OUT!!!
> 
> ....but no seriously I hope you realize we were joking, lol. You were moreee than welcome to hang out for the aftershow. You missed out on some lovely drunken ranting.
Click to expand...

Haha I wasn't worried, just figured it was over







till next time!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Cheers Derick, thanks again for coming on!


----------



## Wolfsbora

I hadn't drank enough Scotch for this episode. Very disappointed in myself. Thank you, @derickwm! My apologies for not being even more under the influence.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I hadn't drank enough Scotch for this episode. Very disappointed in myself. Thank you, @derickwm! My apologies for not being even more under the influence.


Next week: Wolfsbora goes to plaid.


----------



## frickfrock999

Dat FRESH NEW EPISODE!

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/episode-23-world-exclusive-getting-wet-with-derick-magnusen-of-ek-water-blocks


----------



## BonzaiTree

ERMAHHGERRRRRRRRRRRRRRD!

@derickwm don't worry, we totally didn't chop up your responses into little sound bytes to make you seem like a terrible person...

....


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Next week: Wolfsbora goes to plaid.


So next weeks guest is the CEO of Cabela's?


----------



## BonzaiTree

No, we're all just lumberjacks and we're okay.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Dat FRESH NEW EPISODE!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/episode-23-world-exclusive-getting-wet-with-derick-magnusen-of-ek-water-blocks


Finalllllly


----------



## derickwm

You had me at "getting wet"


----------



## frickfrock999

*A NEW CHALLENGER HAS ARRIVED.
*



EVGA will be in full effect for this week's podcast.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *A NEW CHALLENGER HAS ARRIVED.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA will be in full effect for this week's podcast.


That's awesome!!! Can't wait til Thursday


----------



## BulletSponge

My GTX senses are tingling!!!!!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Dude, I thought I loved OCN, but man...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *A NEW CHALLENGER HAS ARRIVED.*
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA will be in full effect for this week's podcast.


You should get Bill Gates or Steve Jobs on the week after.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You should get Bill Gates or Steve Jobs on the week after.


Get Wozniak on and have him do a live stream pocket dump.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Maybe we'll get Joshua Milton "General Butt Naked" Blahyi on the show.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Get Wozniak on and have him do a live stream pocket dump.


I suppose he isn't really doing anything important these days, so if someone can get hold of him, he might agree.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

If you talk to my booking agent you can always pay 100,000 dollars to book me for an interview.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> If you talk to my booking agent you can always pay 100,000 dollars to book me for an interview.


Howbout tree fiddy.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

This show hasn't broken down into just general NSFOCN banter. You guys are keeping up the tech thing and even going further into depth now with all these guests. I am disappoint.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> This show hasn't broken down into just general NSFOCN banter. You guys are keeping up the tech thing and even going further into depth now with all these guests. I am disappoint.


*WE CORPORATE NOW!*

*WE SELLOUTS NOW!*


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> If you talk to my booking agent you can always pay 100,000 dollars to book me for an interview.
> 
> 
> 
> Howbout tree fiddy.
Click to expand...

If you legit print this on some nice cotton blend forgery sheets.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> This show hasn't broken down into just general NSFOCN banter. You guys are keeping up the tech thing and even going further into depth now with all these guests. I am disappoint.


But they have cute voices...so who cares?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> But they have cute voices...so who cares?


Imagine, you've yet to hear me and my French accent


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> But they have cute voices...so who cares?


And they ain't just a bunch of faces meant for radio neither.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> This show hasn't broken down into just general NSFOCN banter. You guys are keeping up the tech thing and even going further into depth now with all these guests. I am disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> But they have cute voices...so who cares?
Click to expand...









thanks bae

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> But they have cute voices...so who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> And they ain't just a bunch of faces meant for radio neither.
Click to expand...









thanks side bae


----------



## Wolfsbora

@BonzaiTree & @RikkAndrsn, is this the only way to game in Canada?


----------



## BonzaiTree

I wish I had an arcade near my ice hut, eh.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks side bae


Side? You hussy!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Side hugs?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Listen, papa wolfie is always giving out hugs...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks side bae
> 
> 
> 
> Side? You hussy!
Click to expand...

Hey, what can I say. The candy just ain't what it used to be. You need to up your candy GAME.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey, what can I say. The candy just ain't what it used to be. You need to up your candy GAME.


Candy ain't got nothing on Bonzai's new boo...


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey, what can I say. The candy just ain't what it used to be. You need to up your candy GAME.


You're questioning my van-bido?
My game is unpredictable, it's impregnable, it's undefinable


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> You're questioning my van-bido?
> My game is unpredictable, it's impregnable, it's undefinable


You's got game, YO. You's got game. Someone gonna snatch you up. Someone that ain't yo' boo, Bonzai.


----------



## Duality92

There's not enough popcorn for this thread, we will need to find an alternative for tonight.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> There's not enough popcorn for this thread, we will need to find an alternative for tonight.


Sweet Canadian, @Duality92, will you please be responsible for whatever happens? This is real life, reality TV stuff right here. People can't handle this in your country. Only Americans that are obsessed with CUWTK (Catching up with the Kardashians) can handle this kind of drama. @BonzaiTree


----------



## BonzaiTree

I don't even know what's going on anymore, but I like it.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Sweet Canadian, @Duality92, will you please be responsible for whatever happens? This is real life, reality TV stuff right here. People can't handle this in your country. Only Americans that are obsessed with CUWTK (Catching up with the Kardashians) can handle this kind of drama. @BonzaiTree


I'll take responsibility for any lack of popcorn. In the event of it happening, I'll be supplying Bacon flavored gum with hard maple candies


----------



## Wolfsbora

Please use #EatsOtter for tonight's episode if you are on the Twitter ecosphere.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'll take responsibility for any lack of popcorn. In the event of it happening, I'll be supplying Bacon flavored gum with hard maple candies
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not going to be tonight but I have big bacon plans coming soon:

Thick-cut farm fresh from a spot near my work.
Will be giving it a Vermont maple (grade B) glaze then bake...aaaaaand the leftovers will be bathing in 60% dark chocolate.

@BonzaiTree Game. Set. Match.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Not going to be tonight but I have big bacon plans coming soon:
> 
> Thick-cut farm fresh from a spot near my work.
> Will be giving it a Vermont maple (grade B) glaze then bake...aaaaaand the leftovers will be bathing in 60% dark chocolate.
> 
> Game. Set. Match.


I had macaroni for lunch with my home made spagheti sauce which has more bacon than tomatoes.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'll take responsibility for any lack of popcorn. In the event of it happening, I'll be supplying Bacon flavored gum with hard maple candies
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to be tonight but I have big bacon plans coming soon:
> 
> Thick-cut farm fresh from a spot near my work.
> Will be giving it a Vermont maple (grade B) glaze then bake...aaaaaand the leftovers will be bathing in 60% dark chocolate.
> 
> @BonzaiTree Game. Set. Match.
Click to expand...

1. Federer is the bomb.

2. It's been too long since I've made candied bacon. I think I gotta make some now...


----------



## frickfrock999

If you guys aren't putting lemon black pepper and garlic on your bacon...

You're not living.


----------



## catmmm

Yo...I'm going to be sad if I can't stay awake long enough for teh podcast.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Please use #EatsOtter for tonight's episode if
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Yo...I'm going to be sad if I can't stay awake long enough for teh podcast.


Listen, there are things that you can and can't do as a human being. And the only one that we care about is listening to the podcast, LIVE on Twitch...


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Please use #EatsOtter for tonight's episode if
> Listen, there are things that you can and can't do as a human being. And the only one that we care about is listening to the podcast, LIVE on Twitch...


Like this? https://twitter.com/hashtag/EatsOtter


----------



## Wolfsbora

Nailed it. Carry the torch, my maple syrup blooded friend!


----------



## BonzaiTree

For those confused--it's regarding me apparently.
Though I don't know why I apparently eat otter now?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> For those confused--it's regarding me apparently.
> 
> Though I don't know why I apparently eat otter now?


Dude, if you ate the national animal of Canada, you'd be criminal (but, apparently not really). So, instead, you eat otters.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Any special guest tonight or just hooting and hollering?


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Any special guest tonight or just hooting and hollering?


Pretty sure Frick mentioned something about having someone from EVGA on tonight, should be good fun


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Please use #EatsOtter for tonight's episode if
> Listen, there are things that you can and can't do as a human being. And the only one that we care about is listening to the podcast, LIVE on Twitch...


I feel like I haven't fully come back to OCN yet until I do.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Any special guest tonight or just hooting and hollering?


The product manager of EVGA is coming on.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Any special guest tonight or just hooting and hollering?


I'll be there, but I'm not sure I'm a guest.


----------



## TheBadBull

e:
Oh forgot looking at the next page >_>


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Please use #EatsOtter for tonight's episode if
> Listen, there are things that you can and can't do as a human being. And the only one that we care about is listening to the podcast, LIVE on Twitch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I haven't fully come back to OCN yet until I do.
Click to expand...

Do it 

Plus we have a pretty awesome pre and post show chat which is fun.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus we have a pretty awesome pre and post show chat which is fun.


No post show chat for me. I am an old lady.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Teamspeak is empty......NoHype? :


----------



## catmmm

I don't even have teamspeak...but I'm on the twitch thing now. I have no idea how twitch works,


----------



## Simmons572

You won't see anything on twitch until they go live


----------



## catmmm

What about the chat? Does that not work?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> What about the chat? Does that not work?


Not until the stream starts I think.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Just download teamspeak.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> What about the chat? Does that not work?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Not until the stream starts I think.


Chat always works, you just need people in it


----------



## catmmm

I forget how teamspeak works


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

We uh. We did something tonight. I'd call it a success.


----------



## catmmm

It was fun, I had fun. It was worth staying awake for.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> It was fun, I had fun. It was worth staying awake for.


The cat is pleased.


----------



## BonzaiTree

It was great fun as always, cheers my lovelies!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Thanks for having me


----------



## Duality92

I wish I could've attended


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I wish I could've attended


It was a good episode, Jacob withstood the waterboarding quite well.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> The cat is pleased.


I

And that's all that matters


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Thanks for having me


The pleasure is all ours! Thanks coming on the show!


----------



## Wolfsbora

It's up!!!! Listen to Episode 24 - Cookies For Breakfast, Featuring Jacob Freeman From EVGA

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/episode-24-cookies-for-breakfast-featuring-jacob-freeman-from-evga


----------



## frickfrock999

New episode now live!

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/episode-24-cookies-for-breakfast-featuring-jacob-freeman-from-evga


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

The saddest part is that cookies and caffiene have been my breakfast more often than not this summer...

Hashtag NEET life


----------



## frickfrock999

Also, there's a surprise @ the 31 minute mark.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Frick...I just gotta say. You are an editing wizard and I love it.


----------



## Jeronbernal

@Wolfsbora I see your a celebrity now =p don't forget us little people hehehe


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> @Wolfsbora I see your a celebrity now =p don't forget us little people hehehe


There's the man! Dude, I'm just the guy drinking Scotch in the corner...


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> There's the man! Dude, I'm just the guy drinking Scotch in the corner...


...and before 8AM nonetheless. You champ, you.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> ...and before 8AM nonetheless. You champ, you.


Gotta meet the quota, my candy van friend!


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Gotta meet the quota, my candy van friend!


Did you know when you buy Laphroaig you get 1 square foot land?
http://scotchaddict.com/own-a-piece-of-scotland-laphroaig.html

Next week: Wolfsbora becomes a Scottish Lord.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Did you know when you buy Laphroaig you get 1 square foot land?
> http://scotchaddict.com/own-a-piece-of-scotland-laphroaig.html
> 
> Next week: Wolfsbora becomes a Scottish Lord.


I'm Scottish, sexy, and full of mysteries, yet, I did not know this...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Hey guys, the show is tomorrow! I didn't realize it was Wednesday until a minute ago. :/


----------



## catmmm

Who's the special guest this week????????????????


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Who's the special guest this week????????????????


Kellogg's.


----------



## Wolfsbora

The special guest is....


----------



## frickfrock999

*WORLD EXCLUSIVE.*

*RACHAEL RAY'S GROCERY LIST LEAKS.*



http://www.eater.com/2016/6/28/12052320/rachael-ray-insane-grocery-list-evoo


----------



## Wolfsbora

I don't see any EVOO on there...


----------



## Barefooter

Just wanted to say I've been listening to the podcast for the last five or six weeks now.

Great podcast! Keep it up!


----------



## catmmm

I probably/definitely won't be able to stay awake for this tonight!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Just wanted to say I've been listening to the podcast for the last five or six weeks now.
> 
> Great podcast! Keep it up!


Cheers eh!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I probably/definitely won't be able to stay awake for this tonight!


YOU BRING DISHONOUR AND SHAME TO YOUR FAMILY.

But it's cool.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I probably/definitely won't be able to stay awake for this tonight!


----------



## frickfrock999

*WE LIVE BABY*

http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv/


----------



## DarthBaggins

Need to start selling Internet CD's on Ebay and CraigsList lol


----------



## BulletSponge

Happy early Canada Day my northern neighbors!!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Happy early Canada Day my northern neighbors!!


<3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## frickfrock999

*MARKETING 101*


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *MARKETING 101*


???

I always work on my computer in a bikini.


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*


That was me at like 8:30 last night lol

Can't wait to hear this though


----------



## BonzaiTree

Honestly I was in need of sleep really bad last night. I just slept for about 12 hours... Lol


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Honestly I was in need of sleep really bad last night. I just slept for about 12 hours... Lol


I couldn't do that if my life depended on it lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*


Lmao, Mr computer expert


----------



## frickfrock999

A FRESH TASTY EPISODE IS LOOSE!

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/episode-25-polio-sucks


----------



## Duality92

You actually named it polio sucks lol


----------



## BulletSponge

When I think of what all FrickFrock must have to do to get such awesome guests on each week this comes to mind.......




z


----------



## catmmm

Who's the guest this week?!?!????


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Who's the guest this week?!?!????


Me


----------



## Wolfsbora

*Ohhhhh yeah, tonight's guest:
*


That's right, we have In Win & The In Win Choice Award Winner @B NEGATIVE!!!

Let us know if you have any questions for our guests over in this thread.


----------



## X-Nine

Ask Daniel how his gammy leg is doing.


----------



## catmmm

In Win makes cool cases!

I was going to get one but then I didn't...but I thought about it!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> In Win makes cool cases!
> 
> I was going to get one but then I didn't...but I thought about it!


It's the thought that counts. Except when it's money. Then it's money, not thoughts.


----------



## BonzaiTree

M.O.E.

Money over everythangggg


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> It's the thought that counts. Except when it's money. Then it's money, not thoughts.


Actually I didn't get it because another case that I was looking at went on sale and was super cheap so I got that instead. #poorpcbuilderproblems


----------



## In Win Insight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Actually I didn't get it because another case that I was looking at went on sale and was super cheap so I got that instead. #poorpcbuilderproblems


We forgive ya.







Just keep us in mind next time.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

http://pcpartpicker.com/products/case/#m=58&sort=a8&page=1


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Ask Daniel how his gammy leg is doing.


Its still attached......for now.....


----------



## In Win Insight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/products/case/#m=58&sort=a8&page=1


Love that page!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In Win Insight*
> 
> We forgive ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep us in mind next time.


Oh don't worry, whenever I (finally) build my PC and my fiance sees how awesome the PC master race is...he'll want to build one and he loves In Win cases.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Oh don't worry, whenever I (finally) build my PC and my fiance sees how awesome the PC master race is...he'll want to build one and he loves In Win cases.


And rightly so. He seems a wise man,have many babies and stuff.......


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> And rightly so. He seems a wise man,have many babies and stuff.......


or cats.

I like the idea of cats better.


----------



## In Win Insight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Oh don't worry, whenever I (finally) build my PC and my fiance sees how awesome the PC master race is...he'll want to build one and he loves In Win cases.


We're siding with B on this one, smart man.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> And rightly so. He seems a wise man,have many babies and stuff.......


Always a pleasure B!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> or cats.
> 
> I like the idea of cats better.


Dogs > Cats.

That is a scientific fact right there.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Dogs > Cats.
> 
> That is a scientific fact right there.


I'm gonna have both!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> And rightly so. He seems a wise man,have many babies and stuff.......
> 
> 
> 
> or cats.
> 
> I like the idea of cats better.
Click to expand...

^ this

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> or cats.
> 
> I like the idea of cats better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs > Cats.
> 
> That is a scientific fact right there.
Click to expand...

Whynotboth.jpg


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> ^ this
> 
> Whynotboth.jpg


Because,like communism,its looks better on paper but there is always one superior to another in practice.

And,you know,because dogs....



You need a Magoo in your life.


----------



## axipher

Nostalgia time, my first In-Win case, the Griffin-Y circa Spring 2011.

That was a fun little case to squeeze stuff in to and eventually mod.

Now it's sitting in my little sisters room with an Athlon II X3 340 unlocked to a quad core and a 5750 as her Minecraft machine.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Sorry to say I won't be in the podcast,there was a mix up on the start times and,with the best will in the world, I just cant stay up much longer as my pain meds knock me on my ass....

Have fun with Andy,he is a great guy!


----------



## catmmm

I'm on twitch chat right now if anyone wants to keep me company.

@Wolfsbora told me that I better stay awake for this and he even threatened me via Twitter.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I'm on twitch chat right now if anyone wants to keep me company.
> 
> @Wolfsbora told me that I better stay awake for this and he even threatened me via Twitter.


He loves....aggressively.

That's all.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I like to make my threats credible.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It's just not the same without @frickfrock999.







RIP buddy.


----------



## Wolfsbora

RIP @frickfrock999. At least you left this world holding your favorite OS while drowning in your favorite dessert spread.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> *RIP @frickfrock999.* At least you left this world holding your favorite OS while drowning in your favorite dessert spread.


Wut?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Wut?


BNeg, you were missed last night!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> BNeg, you were missed last night!!


I doubt that!

Shame but I couldn't hold out any longer.
The sad thing is that I didn't get to sleep for another 2 hours.....I look forward o listening to it.

Did you treat Andy well?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I doubt that!
> 
> Shame but I couldn't hold out any longer.
> The sad thing is that I didn't get to sleep for another 2 hours.....I look forward o listening to it.
> 
> Did you treat Andy well?


Haha, it's true, man! I wanted some of that BNeg patented snark. Andy was awesome, he warmed up quickly and told us some fun stories. One of which was the best we've heard so far on the show. You're right, great guy!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Haha, it's true, man! I wanted some of that BNeg patented snark. Andy was awesome, he warmed up quickly and told us some fun stories. One of which was the best we've heard so far on the show. You're right, great guy!


Andy and Nelly work like Terminators,you cannot believe how hard they go at it,they just don't stop!

I'm glad it went well,its a shame that I couldn't come and play,I'm such an irreverent ass......


----------



## In Win Insight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nostalgia time, my first In-Win case, the Griffin-Y circa Spring 2011.
> 
> That was a fun little case to squeeze stuff in to and eventually mod.
> 
> Now it's sitting in my little sisters room with an Athlon II X3 340 unlocked to a quad core and a 5750 as her Minecraft machine.


Ha ha! Old school! We love it! I guess it's not THAT old when you think about it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Haha, it's true, man! I wanted some of that BNeg patented snark. Andy was awesome, he warmed up quickly and told us some fun stories. One of which was the best we've heard so far on the show. You're right, great guy!


We knew he was a good choice for the podcast.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Andy and Nelly work like Terminators,you cannot believe how hard they go at it,they just don't stop!
> 
> I'm glad it went well,its a shame that I couldn't come and play,I'm such an irreverent ass......


We were a bit bummed you couldn't make it, but we hope you are on a speedy recovery.


----------



## frickfrock999

A HOT DELICIOUS NEW EPISODE.

(Sans Frickfrock)

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/episode-26-in-it-to-win-it-featuring-andy-che-from-in-win-development


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> A HOT DELICIOUS NEW EPISODE.
> 
> (Sans Frickfrock)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/episode-26-in-it-to-win-it-featuring-andy-che-from-in-win-development


----------



## robertt81

Awesome! Can't wait to listen in.


----------



## catmmm

Who is da guest this week??

That'll be my deciding factor on if I stay awake lol

Well unless @Wolfsbora threatens me again.


----------



## huzzug

We can get you SO to guest star on one week. You'd then have enough motivation to stay awake. Not sure if he'd want to listen to


----------



## Duality92

I managed to get Rachel Ray, is that OK?


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> We can get you SO to guest star on one week. You'd then have enough motivation to stay awake. Not sure if he'd want to listen to


Haha he doesn't understand ultra nerd speak.


----------



## huzzug

Oh we'll tape him


----------



## candy_van

What kind of tape? Duct gets the job done, but Gorllia works wonders


----------



## huzzug

I was thinking more about the couch in the backroom


----------



## candy_van

We don't talk about that couch.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Who is da guest this week??
> 
> That'll be my deciding factor on if I stay awake lol
> 
> Well unless @Wolfsbora threatens me again.


WOLF?

Best be afraid of me my long necked horse and cat loving friend.

I can write quite a stern letter!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I managed to get Rachel Ray, is that OK?


DON'T YOU PLAY WITH MY EMOTIONS LIKE THIS.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> We don't talk about that couch.


^

seriously. You guys don't want to know what happens on that couch

it's butt stuff

and by but stuff I mean sitting


----------



## frickfrock999

*OUR CUNNING NEW GUEST REVEALED.

*


----------



## BonzaiTree

You sir, are a cunning linguist.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *OUR CUNNING NEW GUEST REVEALED.
> 
> *


YAY!
I gots one of their cases!









So maybe I'll have to stay awake now so I can hear the nerd talk.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *OUR CUNNING NEW GUEST REVEALED.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


YUSSS! Ask them if they plan on making an ITX Arc series (Node)!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> You sir, are a cunning linguist.


----------



## frickfrock999

*HYPE IS STRONK.
*



Post any questions you have over here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1605913/im-interviewing-fractal-design-tonight-live-what-do-you-want-to-ask-them/0_20


----------



## Duality92

When will they be updating the XL case. It's been my question for two years now.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> When will they be updating the XL case. It's been my question for two years now.


Repost :3


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Repost :3


wat?


----------



## Duality92

Just found a picture of Cylindrical and catmmm


----------



## candy_van

When did you go trans-mamal? Becauase I distinctly remember you being a giraffe


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Just found a picture of Cylindrical and catmmm


Yes! Perfect!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> When did you go trans-mamal? Becauase I distinctly remember you being a giraffe


I mean, I have always been known as "cat" to you folk.... So it only makes sense.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Dis gon be gud!


----------



## Wolfsbora

I know that this will take viewership down by 92% but papa Wolfie will not be on the show this evening. Russell Crowe will be filling in for me. Have a great show, guys!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I know that this will take viewership down by 92% but papa Wolfie will not be on the show this evening. Russell Crowe will be filling in for me. Have a great show, guys!


I'm crying


----------



## Duality92

Will you lend us your rest of scotch at least?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Will you lend us your rest of scotch at least?


I couldn't get his scotch, but I do have a bottle of good ol' Newfie Screech for ya bye!

This stuff'll put hair on yer willie eh.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Here is my contribution:


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Here is my contribution:


Go and look at the picture I just tweeted. You'll like it!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

https://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv

15 minutes!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Thanks Josh for coming out and for the surprise getaway!

Ballin', excellent guest.


----------



## Dimensive

I wonder who all is going to enter that giveaway.


----------



## catmmm

Great job last night everyone!! Definitely worth the lack of sleep.









I think Josh is one of my (recent) favorite guests...so entertaining.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Thanks Cat! Now I hope you get a good cheer prepared for the show next week now that you're the official podcast cheerleader.

Get the pompoms ready.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I wonder who all is going to enter that giveaway.


I will with both my cases


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Thanks Cat! Now I hope you get a good cheer prepared for the show next week now that you're the official podcast cheerleader.
> 
> *Get the pompoms ready.*


Proof that Canadians are naturally sexist. Cat, you get whatever you need to spread the cheer.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Proof that Canadians are naturally sexist. Cat, you get whatever you need to spread the cheer.


Are you saying pompoms are females? I thought nouns only had sexes in French!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Proof that Canadians are naturally sexist. Cat, you get whatever you need to spread the cheer.


Torches.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Torches.


Torch in French is of female sex, while Pompom is Male. Just fyi


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Torches.


You'll definitely get attention with torches and a parade of cats behind you.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> You'll definitely get attention with torches and a parade of cats behind you.


And riding a giraffe.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> And riding a giraffe.


We'll call this campaign "Make the Overclock.net Podcast: LIVE Great Again!"


----------



## catmmm

It already is great!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> It already is great!


Exactly.


----------



## catmmm




----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> It already is great!


<3


----------



## frickfrock999

*New episode IS LOOSE!*


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yesh, my dumb antics named the episode again!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> *New episode IS LOOSE!*


I might have to listen again


----------



## Wolfsbora

Just pretend you can hear me sipping my Scotch in the corner like a respectably drunk man.


----------



## catmmm

Listening to this is a really good way to pass the time while staring at a computer all day and doing boring work.


----------



## frickfrock999

Wolfy, you would have loved the Fractal dudes.

All they talked about was scotch, beer, and cereal.

Was glorious.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Wolfy, you would have loved the Fractal dudes.
> 
> All they talked about was scotch, beer, and cereal.
> 
> Was glorious.


I'm quite excited to listen to this one. Maybe I'll just randomly call them and chat. Tell them I'm recording some promo stuff for the show, which will actually be a lie, I'll just want someone to talk to.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I'm quite excited to listen to this one. Maybe I'll just randomly call them and chat. Tell them I'm recording some promo stuff for the show, which will actually be a lie, I'll just want someone to talk to.


It's a good one. I also get a shoutout in it.









Josh doesn't seem like the type of guy that would be mad if you randomly called him. You should do it lol


----------



## BonzaiTree

Yeah Josh is one cool cat. I'm going over for dinner at his place tomorrow! He just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Wolfsbora

*Join us for a special Saturday broadcast today at 2PM EST with our guest and sister community* *Head-Fi.org* *for their Official 2016 San Francisco Head-Fi Meet at Wikia HQ!!!*


----------



## catmmm

Noooo. I will not be around to cheer you guys on!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo. I will not be around to cheer you guys on!


Don't forget, you can download the Twitch app and then search for Overclocktv in 'People'. We're modern now.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Don't forget, you can download the Twitch app and then search for Overclocktv in 'People'. We're modern now.


I mean, I could but I'm going to a car show. (My dad's car is in it) so I doubt I'd actually be able to listen!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I mean, I could but I'm going to a car show. (My dad's car is in it) so I doubt I'd actually be able to listen!


Let's face it, your dad will lose anyway. You're better off listening to the show.

Kidding


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Let's face it, your dad will lose anyway. You're better off listening to the show.
> 
> Kidding


LOL his car won "Best late-model car" last year in this car show so we're hoping he wins something again!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Tell your dad that Internet friends are far more important than family.


----------



## catmmm

Well, we're supposed to leave at like 2 but my fiance decided that now (at 12:35) would be a good time to take a nap






























So I might be around after all.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Well, we're supposed to leave at like 2 but my fiance decided that now (at 12:35) would be a good time to take a nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I might be around after all.


This is the best news I've heard since I found out I could keep my amputated big toe!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Don't forget, you can download the Twitch app and then search for Overclocktv in 'People'. We're modern now.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I could but I'm going to a car show. (My dad's car is in it) so I doubt I'd actually be able to listen!
Click to expand...

:O

Can your dad and I become friends?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

https://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv

IT'S HAPPENING!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> :O
> 
> Can your dad and I become friends?


If you're a camaro fan. Yes.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> If you're a camaro fan. Yes.


Year?


----------



## catmmm

I'm 95% sure it's a 2010.



Stole this from his Facebook.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I'm 95% sure it's a 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> Stole this from his Facebook.


Ok, so I'm a '69 fan but I can definitely fall in love with that...


----------



## Duality92

I'm planning to do a Camaro LS3 swap in a Cruze body in the next years. I've got everything except the Cruze body so far


----------



## catmmm

I have a Cruze.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I have a Cruze.


Is it blue?









Here's my engine Bay







or at least part of it







Mine is blue with all the exterior chrome made black.



PS, I'm due for an engine shampoo, I know.


----------



## catmmm

Yeah. Here's a link to an old pic on my Instagram. I don't take lots of pictures of my car lol

https://www.instagram.com/p/MY0PwDqf8W/


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Yeah. Here's a link to an old pic on my Instagram. I don't take lots of pictures of my car lol
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/MY0PwDqf8W/


I've got an LS model with 6mt


----------



## BonzaiTree

2016 Subaru WRX w/6MT


----------



## andrews2547

I have one of these










The one on the right, I sold the one on the left a couple of years ago.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> -snip-


#subybros?



2001 STi with 2004 internals, ~400 whp


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I've got an LS model with 6mt


Mines a 2011 LT RS...in imperial blue metallic. Only year they made the car in that color.


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## frickfrock999

The Head-Fi X OCN Collab Episode is live!


----------



## Dimensive

So, no one entering in the giveaway for a Fractal Design case? Was hoping to see some goofy pics.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> So, no one entering in the giveaway for a Fractal Design case? Was hoping to see some goofy pics.


Right? I mean, I don't really need a case but I was thinking of entering just for the lulz.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Right? I mean, I don't really need a case but I was thinking of entering just for the lulz.


I'll enter later this afternoon.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I'll enter later this afternoon.












Yes! Get the ball rolling!


----------



## Duality92

I thought they were gonna make a separate thread for it


----------



## Dimensive

Nope, they posted in chat to do it here.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> #subybros?
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 STi with 2004 internals, ~400 whp


Woot. OCN Japfest.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> So, no one entering in the giveaway for a Fractal Design case? Was hoping to see some goofy pics.


I'm more surprised there have been no inappropriate entries.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I'm more surprised there have been no inappropriate entries yet.


fixed.


----------



## Duality92

"Is that a Fractal Design Arc Mini R2 in your pants or are you happy to see me"



* could not fit the case in anything but pyjamas
**I tried it with the Define R4, can't fit it in my pants.


----------



## catmmm

Yes ! hahahahaha


----------



## Silent Scone

Fractal episode was by far the best IMO, great job guys / Josh. Also lol.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Fractal episode was by far the best IMO, great job guys / Josh. Also lol.


....thanks a LOT









Haha, just kidding. Great episode even if Wolfie wasn't drunk in the corner for it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> ....thanks a LOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, just kidding. Great episode even if Wolfie wasn't drunk in the corner for it.


LOL, meant guest wise more than anything! Although...(kidding)


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> LOL, meant guest wise more than anything! Although...(kidding)


Josh really was awesome. I'm going to see if I can do a special solo episode where all we do is drink Scotch while we discuss Scotch.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

How would you know, Wolf? You didn't love us enough to be there.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Josh really was awesome. I'm going to see if I can do a special solo episode where all we do is drink Scotch while we discuss Scotch.


I'd listen to that. For sure.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> How would you know, Wolf? You didn't love us enough to be there.


I listened to the show while taking a bath in my pond.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I'd listen to that. For sure.


If I can make it happen, I will get on cam looking like this (thumbnail for preview purposes):


----------



## catmmm

Plz do. Plzzzzz


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Plz do. Plzzzzz


That was a real look I maintained for 1 day until the police ticketed me 10 times in 5 minutes for "looking lascivious".


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> "Is that a Fractal Design Arc Mini R2 in your pants or are you happy to see me"
> 
> 
> 
> * could not fit the case in anything but pyjamas
> **I tried it with the Define R4, can't fit it in my pants.


Welp, my day is made!


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm still not quite sure what exactly is happening in that photo.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm still not quite sure what exactly is happening in that photo.


Weird things...


----------



## Dimensive

Just enjoying some quality time with my Node 304 by catching up on SGDQ 2016.


----------



## andrews2547

Here is me with my Core 3000s



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












*It's not actually me or my Core 3000s. Also I only have one Core 3000, not two.


----------



## Wolfsbora

These pics are so delightful. We should turn this into a family photo album.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Here is me with my Core 3000s
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not actually me or my Core 3000s. Also I only have one Core 3000, not two.


Are you actually a power lifter?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Are you actually a power lifter?


Nah, I probably should have added that to the disclaimer as well.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Nah, I probably should have added that to the disclaimer as well.


That would've been epic.


----------



## huzzug

I'm a power lifter who can make his way out with 6x500gm Nutella jars without anyone noticing in the supermarket.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Not even my wife


----------



## Simmons572

I will try to get a pic put together tonight for this competition


----------



## catmmm

I just took a pic but I'm pretty hesitant to post it lol


----------



## Wolfsbora

Let's see some pics, people!


----------



## Duality92

It's me and Dimensive so far lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I just took a pic but I'm pretty hesitant to post it lol


Do ittttt!


----------



## catmmm

I'll post it like the last second haha


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I'll post it like the last second haha


scaredy cat.

(pun possibly intended)


----------



## catmmm

the world of OCN is not ready for it


----------



## BulletSponge




----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the world of OCN is not ready for it


Correction, the world of OCN wasn't ready for Duality with a case down his pants...


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Correction, the world of OCN wasn't ready for Duality with a case down his pants...


True!! I'll post it sometime tomorrow. When I get the courage.







it's not a great picture of me but the case looks good. And that's what really matters. Lol


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Should I livestream my new build some Thursday in the future? I'll be cramming a PGA CPU into an LGA socket. It'll be fun.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> #subybros?
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 STi with 2004 internals, ~400 whp
Click to expand...

Oh baby, you just gave me a boostboner. <3

I had an '09 WRX with about 300whp before this one...so tempted to mod but waiting until the warranty ends, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> #subybros?
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 STi with 2004 internals, ~400 whp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woot. OCN Japfest.
Click to expand...

<3 Evos!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> LOL, meant guest wise more than anything! Although...(kidding)
> 
> 
> 
> Josh really was awesome. I'm going to *see if I can do a special solo episode where all we do is drink Scotch while we discuss Scotch.*
Click to expand...

Pls.

Scotch scotch scotch, down into my belly, mmm mmm mmm.


----------



## Simmons572

I have a submission for you all!
Just me and the Arc Midi R2, enjoying a couple European Beers














Spoiler: Timestamp Photo(s)





Kinda blurry, but I am fairly certain it's legible



Also, one of the cats wanted in on the beer.


----------



## catmmm

I really like that!


----------



## Duality92

Do I need to take the picture again with a time stamp???


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I have a submission for you all!
> Just me and the Arc Midi R2, enjoying a couple European Beers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Timestamp Photo(s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda blurry, but I am fairly certain it's legible
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, one of the cats wanted in on the beer.


This has class = sass written ALL over it. Well done, my friend!


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Do I need to take the picture again with a time stamp???


Wondering the same.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Do I need to take the picture again with a time stamp???


I am too lazy for that lol


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Timestamp and shoe on head please.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Has there been any official posting for this competition? I saw on Twitter that Josh had just done a giveaway yesterday. Maybe @frickfrock999 has more details.


----------



## catmmm

I couldn't put a shoe on my head with my pic anyways. Whenever I decide to post it, you will see why.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I really like that!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> This has class = sass written ALL over it. Well done, my friend!


Danke! That was kind of the plan going into this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Timestamp and shoe on head please.


I second this idea


----------



## DarthBaggins

No more scoob for me, miss my 97 GC8
But do love my 3rd GEN T4R:


Was planning on snagging this '91 EF hatch as a AutoX car


----------



## catmmm

So I came home from the gym yesterday and wanted to stretch a little more and this guy insisted on joining me.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> So I came home from the gym yesterday and wanted to stretch a little more and this guy insisted on joining me.


Woo!! That is awesome. Both of you getting your Richard Simmons workout in! Well done.


----------



## Duality92

@catmmm are you on NerdFitness by any chance? :O


----------



## candy_van

Holy crap that's actually a thing. I should have joined that years ago...would have crushed it.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Holy crap that's actually a thing. I should have joined that years ago...would have crushed it.


I've been there for longer than I've been on OCN


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> @catmmm are you on NerdFitness by any chance? :O


I have no idea what that is lol


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I have no idea what that is lol


http://nerdfitnessrebellion.com/

It's a fitness forum for nerds. It's a lovely place.

edit : or at least it was.


----------



## catmmm

I'll have to check it out


----------



## Wolfsbora

@BonzaiTree & @catmmm, remember when you met my mom on Twitter?


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> @BonzaiTree & @catmmm, remember when you met my mom on Twitter?


That was like 4 days ago. Your mom is a lovely lady!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> That was like 4 days ago. Your mom is a lovely lady!


It feels like years. Feel free to tweet her any time. She thinks I'm handsome.


----------



## Duality92

http://img.ifcdn.com/images/b9aabe905defba2e7298dc447161423562618b02cc8c235aa7d85a1eb26b7042_1.gif


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> It feels like years. Feel free to tweet her any time. She thinks I'm handsome.


Well, she is your mom. My mom thinks I'm pretty sometimes.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> http://img.ifcdn.com/images/b9aabe905defba2e7298dc447161423562618b02cc8c235aa7d85a1eb26b7042_1.gif


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, my friend...and the beholder in this case is my mom...just my mom.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Well, she is your mom. My mom thinks I'm pretty sometimes.


See, moms are sweet. I wonder if Canadian moms are.


----------



## huzzug

You guys have best moms


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> That was like 4 days ago. Your mom is a lovely lady!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels like years. Feel free to tweet her any time. She thinks I'm handsome.
Click to expand...

The only picture I've seen of you was you dumping a jug of Mountain Dew on yourself.

So I'm going to leave a [citation needed] right here.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The only picture I've seen of you was you dumping a jug of Mountain Dew on yourself.
> 
> So I'm going to leave a [citation needed] right here.


It was SURGE. Get it right, young man.


----------



## catmmm

Wolfie is a cute dude.


----------



## Duality92




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Wolfie is a cute dude.


I know



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Coroner117

Watching some "reviews" of this Scandinavian lady, when my CM K380 walks in!




Spoiler: Obligatory proof


----------



## candy_van

Ok the toilet paper and lotion...I just.....


----------



## Dimensive

You must REALLY like Paul's Hardware.


----------



## Duality92

I can't beleive someone just joined OCN to specifically post a picture in this thread lol


----------



## candy_van

^ Somethings afoot here.....


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I can't beleive someone just joined OCN to specifically post a picture in this thread lol


Hmmmmmmm


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> @BonzaiTree & @catmmm, remember when you met my mom on Twitter?


How could I forget! How is that beautiful lady doing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> http://img.ifcdn.com/images/b9aabe905defba2e7298dc447161423562618b02cc8c235aa7d85a1eb26b7042_1.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, my friend...and the beholder in this case is my mom...just my mom.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Well, she is your mom. My mom thinks I'm pretty sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, moms are sweet. I wonder if Canadian moms are.
Click to expand...

Nah my mom says I'm ugly and worthless. All because I didn't want to take over the family maple and moose farm and haberdashery.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Wolfie is a cute dude.


He's dreamy <3


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Wolfie is a cute dude.


Thanks, shug! That makes 1 for handsome (my mom) and 1 for cute (sweet catmmm)!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*


I live in a pay by the hour motel by working by the hour for the motel. Meaning, I only live there 8 hours a day, 5 days a week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You's be handsome, hun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> How could I forget! How is that beautiful lady doing?
> Nah my mom says I'm ugly and worthless. All because I didn't want to take over the family maple and moose farm and haberdashery.
> He's dreamy <3


Canadian moms are tough to make their children soft. Aaaaand, that's 1 for dreamy! My bosom buddy.


----------



## catmmm

Who is the guest this week?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Gabe Newell.


----------



## candy_van

I think we need to be a bit more political and get President Dwayne Elizondo Mountain Dew Herbert Camacho on the horn.


----------



## axipher

Can we get Terry Crews on?


----------



## candy_van

We should try. He did just build his first gaming rig in anticipation of BF1.


----------



## Coroner117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I can't beleive someone just joined OCN to specifically post a picture in this thread lol


Well I caught the podcast while randomly browsing /r/hardware and /r/buildapc, and decided to join in on the contest. No matter how I get it, my next case will be a Fractal Design one.

Also, I loved the podcast so I'll definitely listen in from now on. You guys were hilarious!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coroner117*
> 
> Well I caught the podcast while randomly browsing /r/hardware and /r/buildapc, and decided to join in on the contest. No matter how I get it, my next case will be a Fractal Design one.
> 
> Also, I loved the podcast so I'll definitely listen in from now on. You guys were hilarious!


Good stuff!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coroner117*
> 
> Well I caught the podcast while randomly browsing /r/hardware and /r/buildapc, and decided to join in on the contest. No matter how I get it, my next case will be a Fractal Design one.
> 
> Also, I loved the podcast so I'll definitely listen in from now on. You guys were hilarious!


Welcome to OCN!! Your post really cracked me up. We're glad you like the show. Be sure to introduce yourself in the New Members forum!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coroner117*
> 
> Well I caught the podcast while randomly browsing /r/hardware and /r/buildapc, and decided to join in on the contest. No matter how I get it, my next case will be a Fractal Design one.
> 
> Also, I loved the podcast so I'll definitely listen in from now on. You guys were hilarious!


That's awesome.







Welcome!

I always forget how insanely popular Reddit is lol


----------



## Wolfsbora

@catmmm is our resident cat expert and fan club president. They go hand in hand.


----------



## catmmm

That's pretty true. I love you guys!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> That's pretty true. I love you guys!


Mom, I'm not hopeless after all!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Mom, I'm not hopeless after all!


Your gorgeous mother is a piano prodigy. You RESPECT her.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> We should try. He did just build his first gaming rig in anticipation of BF1.


Dude. Yes.
I've been following that, seems like such a down to earth guy and it's cool how he and his son are building it together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coroner117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I can't beleive someone just joined OCN to specifically post a picture in this thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well I caught the podcast while randomly browsing /r/hardware and /r/buildapc, and decided to join in on the contest. No matter how I get it, my next case will be a Fractal Design one.
> 
> Also, I loved the podcast so I'll definitely listen in from now on. You guys were hilarious!
Click to expand...

Aww thanks! Glad you enjoy the podcast









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> That's pretty true. I love you guys!


<3 We love you too Miss Cheerleader.

And Cynical--don't you dare disrespect that magnificent gifted woman you have as a mother. Her piano playing is beautiful and lovely.


----------



## Wolfsbora

*Announcing:*


----------



## Silent Scone

Oh man. Is it Mike?

I have a question, can they-actually _make_ a 5 inch drive bay for the Thermaltake P5 just for me?

Thanks. (I know you can download the 3D Printed one, but I am devoid of one of those).


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> *Announcing:*


OooooooooOoooOooo


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Tonight is gonna be real good.


----------



## frickfrock999

Indeed, AND the contest winner will be announced tonight as well!

Post your Thermaltake questions here!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1606494/im-interviewing-thermaltake-tonight-live-what-do-you-want-to-ask-them


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Indeed, AND the contest winner will be announced tonight as well!
> 
> Post your Thermaltake questions here!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1606494/im-interviewing-thermaltake-tonight-live-what-do-you-want-to-ask-them


I really hope my mom won.


----------



## Duality92

We're only four who entered the case giveaway lol

Me, Dimensive, catmmm and Coroner.


----------



## Coroner117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> We're only four who entered the case giveaway lol
> 
> Me, Dimensive, catmmm and Coroner.


I like those odds.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coroner117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> We're only four who entered the case giveaway lol
> 
> Me, Dimensive, catmmm and Coroner.
> 
> 
> 
> I like those odds.
Click to expand...

What was the deadline again? Do I still have time?


----------



## Coroner117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> What was the deadline again? Do I still have time?


Afaik there was no deadline to begin with. And since the winner won't be announced until later today, I'd say go for it.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coroner117*
> 
> Afaik there was no deadline to begin with. And since the winner won't be announced until later today, I'd say go for it.


I agree with this honestly. I'd say anything up to the podcast is fair game.


----------



## Wolfsbora

There's no point guys, my mom is going to win. YOU'RE ALL GOING TO LOSE.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I can neither confirm nor deny that wolfies mom baked some ridiculously delicious cookies as a bribe. No matter how tasty they were.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I can neither confirm nor deny that wolfies mom baked some ridiculously delicious cookies as a bribe. No matter how tasty they were.


My mother is amazing. SO amazing that her entry post had to be taken down because it broke OCN, Wikia, AND the internet.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> My mother is amazing. SO amazing that her entry post had to be taken down because it broke OCN, Wikia, AND the internet.


You can't break my internets. NEVAR


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> You can't break my internets. NEVAR


Just ask Bonzai! His Canadian internet breaks all the time! You should know.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Just ask Bonzai! His Canadian internet breaks all the time! You should know.


My internets are like a tank. Not really fast, but I even get internet without power at my house.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> My internets are like a tank. Not really fast, but I even get internet without power at my house.


Mine isn't terrible here. I made Verizon hook me up for cheap because they're terrible:


----------



## catmmm

If I win, I'm totally building a mini itx rig and I'm gonna name it "Bonzai Wolf"


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> We're only four who entered the case giveaway lol
> 
> Me, Dimensive, catmmm and Coroner.


I slightly entered


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> If I win, I'm totally building a mini itx rig and I'm gonna name it "Bonzai Wolf"


Yeah, my mom lost. You BETTER win.


----------



## catmmm

Well I have a 25% chance of winning because I guess no one wants a free case.


----------



## frickfrock999

That just means only our most loyal listeners get to enter.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Well I have a 25% chance of winning because I guess no one wants a free case.


Ok, this is what happened, people boycotted the competition because I wasn't on the show... I didn't support it, but they did it.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Ok, this is what happened, people boycotted the competition because I wasn't on the show... I didn't support it, but they did it.


Oh


----------



## Duality92

What ever works!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> We're only four who entered the case giveaway lol
> 
> Me, Dimensive, catmmm and Coroner.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Well I have a 25% chance of winning because I guess no one wants a free case.


Hey now, I entered as well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I have a submission for you all!
> Just me and the Arc Midi R2, enjoying a couple European Beers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Timestamp Photo(s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda blurry, but I am fairly certain it's legible
> 
> 
> 
> Also, one of the cats wanted in on the beer.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Hey now, I entered as well


5 people then. I think we should all get a case!







@Fractal Design


----------



## axipher

I'll get a picture up before the podcast starts tonight.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Hey now, I entered as well


My bad! Honestly, I like yours the best!

My opinion doesn't matter though lol but I hope if I lose, I lose to you.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> If I win, I'm totally building a mini itx rig and I'm gonna name it "Bonzai Wolf"


:O I would be honoured.


----------



## Fractal Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 5 people then. I think we should all get a case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Fractal Design


Well, if you don't win the case you can always try for the Rolls Royce & Yacht vacation. We're giving one of those away too now: https://gleam.io/2bxJS/day-of-refinement


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> :O I would be honoured.


Or I could incorporate all of you.

"Cynical Chocolate Bonzai Wolf"

That has a nice ring to it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fractal Design*
> 
> Well, if you don't win the case you can always try for the Rolls Royce & Yacht vacation. We're giving one of those away too now: https://gleam.io/2bxJS/day-of-refinement


I'm already living that life









in GTA V.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fractal Design*
> 
> Well, if you don't win the case you can always try for the Rolls Royce & Yacht vacation. We're giving one of those away too now: https://gleam.io/2bxJS/day-of-refinement


I was wondering what Duality92 was up to when I saw that on Twitter.


----------



## catmmm

Why can't it be 9 yet?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I was wondering what Duality92 was up to when I saw that on Twitter.


----------



## Wolfsbora

At 8:30pm, I throw on my hot pants, put my mesh belly shirt on, slip on some very stylish teal Crocs, pour a glass of Moscato, and then wonder what the hell I'm doing and jump on the air.


----------



## catmmm

I love moscato


----------



## BonzaiTree

I prefer a good shiraz, but otherwise we have very similar tastes in fashion.


----------



## catmmm

That's why we're BFFs


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fractal Design*
> 
> Well, if you don't win the case you can always try for the Rolls Royce & Yacht vacation. We're giving one of those away too now: https://gleam.io/2bxJS/day-of-refinement


I thought you were joking until I saw the link. Then I still thought you were joking and that it was a rick-roll or something.

Nope. That's cool I guess.


----------



## Duality92

Party is already started, come on guies.


----------



## Duality92

While we all wait.


----------



## frickfrock999

*10 MINS TILL HYPE*


----------



## Wolfsbora

YO, WE LIVE!! twitch.tv/overclocktv


----------



## Coroner117

Woah a Core P3 giveaway live on stream!

Congrats Duality!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coroner117*
> 
> Woah a Core P3 giveaway live on stream!
> 
> Congrats Duality!


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh yeaaaa


----------



## Coroner117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh yeaaaa


Who better to win a case than the resident "Case Mod Editor".


----------



## 0ldChicken

The latest episode gives me an error on soundcloud. Is it supposed to be up now?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So you know that socket adapter and high-quality build log I mentioned during the aftershow?



This is very exciting. Anybody have recommendations for a DDR3 LGA-775 board?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So you know that socket adapter and high-quality build log I mentioned during the aftershow?
> 
> 
> 
> This is very exciting. Anybody have recommendations for a DDR3 LGA-775 board?


I'm using a MSI G41M-P28 with my Xeon E5420


----------



## frickfrock999

*THE FRESH EP IS UP!
*

https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/episode-29-take-this-featuring-mike-fierheller-of-thermaltake


----------



## BonzaiTree

OH LAWDY it's delicious.


----------



## Nestala

Guest was quite interesting, Tt do make some great cases.

Also more of frick's sexy voice is always good







.


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So you know that socket adapter and high-quality build log I mentioned during the aftershow?
> 
> 
> 
> This is very exciting. Anybody have recommendations for a DDR3 LGA-775 board?


ASRock G41M-VS3 R2.0?


----------



## catmmm

WHO IS DA GUEST THIS WEEK?

Your fans want to know.


----------



## Duality92

@CynicalUnicorn I just realized. My keychain'd processor is a P4 478! The die is all cracked now and it's been delidded from the abuse it went through in my pocket.

It has a few bent pins too.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> WHO IS DA GUEST THIS WEEK?
> 
> Your fans want to know.


If it's not Terry Crews, it needs to be Terry Crews...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

@duality: Mine had a few bent pins too because I dropped it on the carpet.

Fortunately it was carpet and not, like, wood or tile. Fewer pins bent but a much higher chance of ESD damage.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> @duality: Mine had a few bent pins too because I dropped it on the carpet.
> 
> Fortunately it was carpet and not, like, wood or tile. Fewer pins bent but a much higher chance of ESD damage.


Good thing these processor costs next to nothing!

Try to get your hands on the slowest 478 CPU and try to overclock the crap out of it on a 775 motherboard xD


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> @CynicalUnicorn I just realized. My keychain'd processor is a P4 478! The die is all cracked now and it's been delidded from the abuse it went through in my pocket.
> 
> It has a few bent pins too.


I have a 955 BE but all the letters have worn off. I milled the pins off on the backside going for a cool look, but I took it too far and after sanding, it was down into the layers of the board.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> WHO IS DA GUEST THIS WEEK?
> 
> Your fans want to know.


I'll give you a hint.

They are not masters of movie magic.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'll give you a hint.
> 
> They are not masters of movie magic.


Michael Bay?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Michael Bay?


Paul Feig


----------



## Dimensive

Uwe Boll?


----------



## TheBadBull

M. Night Shamalamadingdong?


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'll give you a hint.
> 
> They are not masters of movie magic.


JUSTIN TRUDEAU


----------



## MakubeX

I just learned about this podcast. I'm checking out what I thought was 1st ep, Virtual Insanity, but in this episode Frick makes reference to previous episodes. Where can I can find these older episodes?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> I just learned about this podcast. I'm checking out what I thought was 1st ep, Virtual Insanity, but in this episode Frick makes reference to previous episodes. Where can I can find these older episodes?


All the links are in the OP

http://www.overclock.net/t/1588232/overclock-net-podcast-live-every-thursday-9-pm-est


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> All the links are in the OP
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1588232/overclock-net-podcast-live-every-thursday-9-pm-est


The oldest episode in the op is Virtual Insanity, the episode I previously said I was listening to, where Frick makes reference to even older episodes.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> The oldest episode in the op is Virtual Insanity, the episode I previously said I was listening to, where Frick makes reference to even older episodes.


Oh, my bad, I'm not really sure then.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

There have been I think two differemt OCN podcasts in the past. These were years ago and have been dead for a long time. I don't even know if you can still find them online.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> There have been I think two differemt OCN podcasts in the past. These were years ago and have been dead for a long time. I don't even know if you can still find them online.


Yup. IIRC it ended before I became a member.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> There have been I think two differemt OCN podcasts in the past. These were years ago and have been dead for a long time. I don't even know if you can still find them online.


I remember when I was on one of them. Wayyyyyyyyyy back.


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> There have been I think two differemt OCN podcasts in the past. These were years ago and have been dead for a long time. I don't even know if you can still find them online.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when I was on one of them. Wayyyyyyyyyy back.
Click to expand...

Does that make you..old?








Our podcast gramps







.


----------



## catmmm

Why...yes it does.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Our podcast *gramps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Does that make you..old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our podcast gramps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's actually grams*


----------



## Dimensive

Asking a woman if she's old... That's a bold strategy, Cotton.


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Our podcast *gramps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Does that make you..old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our podcast gramps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually grams*
Click to expand...

Just keep picking on me for my bad english







.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> I just learned about this podcast. I'm checking out what I thought was 1st ep, Virtual Insanity, but in this episode Frick makes reference to previous episodes. Where can I can find these older episodes?


There were actually 3 previous OCN podcasts. 2 of which were hosted by me.

My 1st one was *"Off Topic On Air."*

www.overclock.net/t/874938/ocn-radio-off-topic-on-air-hq/

Then I did *"The OCN Show".*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1150097/ocn-podcast-episode-3-dragons-pandas-demons-oh-my

And before that, there was the *VCHEEZ podcast.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/582824/ocn-podcast-1

However, every episode is now gone forever. I probably should have kept backups, but I didn't.









Some of the fans of the OTOA did make a torrent of all the episodes a while back, but I'm not sure where you can find it.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> There were actually 3 previous OCN podcasts. 2 of which were hosted by me.
> 
> My 1st one was *"Off Topic On Air."*
> 
> www.overclock.net/t/874938/ocn-radio-off-topic-on-air-hq/
> 
> Then I did *"The OCN Show".*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1150097/ocn-podcast-episode-3-dragons-pandas-demons-oh-my
> 
> And before that, there was the *VCHEEZ podcast.*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/582824/ocn-podcast-1
> 
> However, every episode is now gone forever. I probably should have kept backups, but I didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the fans of the OTOA did make a torrent of all the episodes a while back, but I'm not sure where you can find it.


Thanks, frick. Too bad the OG eps were lost. I would've loved to hear your first ever podcasts.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> Thanks, frick. Too bad the OG eps were lost. I would've loved to hear your first ever podcasts.


Haha, they were pretty amateur. The microphone I was using was some 5 dollar clip on that came with my headset and the audio files were record at like 96 Kbps. We actually had two versions of the show, one that was G-Rated and one that was uncut and more R-rated. If you wanted the R-rated version, you'd have to message us to get the link since we couldn't post it publicly to the thread.

Quality wasn't exactly high, but we had a lot of fun.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/582824/ocn-podcast-1
> 
> However, every episode is now gone forever. I probably should have kept backups, but I didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the fans of the OTOA did make a torrent of all the episodes a while back, but I'm not sure where you can find it.


Insufficient permissions to view that one. Site archive maybe? Apparently we have one of those and a guide for the watercooling section got dumped in there by mistake.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quality wasn't exactly high, but we had a lot of fun.


So what exactly has changed?


----------



## Wolfsbora

SOOOO, this week I try to make my first friend LIVE on the air!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> SOOOO, this week I try to make my first friend LIVE on the air!


Should be easy for you


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Should be easy for you


Aww! Thanks, Catskis!


----------



## candy_van

Wow VCHEEZ I forgot about him, bought a 5770 off him years back. Good times.

Also when I read The OCN Show, it just made me think of The Tonight Show...and I realized....Ed McMahon is Wolfs spirit animal.


----------



## MakubeX

Engage nostalgia trip!


----------



## Dimensive

Santa Clause came early this year!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Santa Clause came early this year!


Yes! This is awesome!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Anyone figure out muh riddle yet as to the guest?! 

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> There were actually 3 previous OCN podcasts. 2 of which were hosted by me.
> 
> My 1st one was *"Off Topic On Air."*
> 
> www.overclock.net/t/874938/ocn-radio-off-topic-on-air-hq/
> 
> Then I did *"The OCN Show".*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1150097/ocn-podcast-episode-3-dragons-pandas-demons-oh-my
> 
> And before that, there was the *VCHEEZ podcast.*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/582824/ocn-podcast-1
> 
> However, every episode is now gone forever. I probably should have kept backups, but I didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the fans of the OTOA did make a torrent of all the episodes a while back, but I'm not sure where you can find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, frick. Too bad the OG eps were lost. I would've loved to hear your first ever podcasts.
Click to expand...

I mean, the old ones were great...but they didn't have Wolfie's drunken rants.

Wolfie's drunken rants make the show.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> SOOOO, this week I try to make my first friend LIVE on the air!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be easy for you
Click to expand...

In his head at least.

The booze helps.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I mean, the old ones were great...but they didn't have Wolfie's drunken rants.
> Wolfie's drunken rants make the show.
> 
> In his head at least.
> The booze helps.


"This episode is brought to you by Maple Syrup flavored turnips" - Wolfy.


----------



## catmmm

i can't figure out who the guest is.


----------



## Dimensive

Thanks again, @Fractal Design! Everyone ignore the dust, that's just an illusion...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Hang on, did we forget to reveal the guest for tonight?

Well.

Here you go!


----------



## frickfrock999

It's XFX.

The guest, is XFX.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Who's the guest?


----------



## andrews2547

Isn't it MSI?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Isn't it MSI?


None of them have ever answered me to be on the show unfortunatly


----------



## catmmm

I legit don't know if I'll be able to stay awake for this tonight, I will definitely try my hardest though!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I legit don't know if I'll be able to stay awake for this tonight, I will definitely try my hardest though!


Stop acting like we're giving you a choice.


----------



## Duality92

We should call this the OCN Staff Radio Live show.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> We should call this the OCN Staff Radio Live show.


I will actually be on tonight, I was really hoping to get on last week and submit my photo for the contest, but I got way too busy with some customer computers I had to fix


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Stop acting like we're giving you a choice.


But but but...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Oh cool. I have an XFX power supply. I put it in my computer a few years, and haven't thought about it a lick since. Just as a power supply should be.


----------



## BonzaiTree

So did you guys get my terrible joke/hint? Huh? Didya? HUH?

I should have said Former Masters of Movie Magic, but I figured that'd make it too obvious.


----------



## catmmm

The first video card I ever bought was an XFX card.

7900gs AGP

let that sink in a little bit young kids.

Edit: oh wait. I lied. The AGP card I had was a 6600gt....but I did have an XFX 7900gs in my first ever build tho. Back in 2006.


----------



## Dimensive

I can't remember which, but I had a Voodoo card at one point. Some of us kids are old.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> The first video card I ever bought was an XFX card.
> 
> 7900gs AGP
> 
> let that sink in a little bit young kids.


I had a 7600gs AGP. I have no idea which one, but it looked like this


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I had a 7600gs AGP. I have no idea which one, but it looked like this


Lol yes! I needed an AGP card for the Dell computer I had...so I could pwn noobs in CS. lolololol


----------



## BonzaiTree

Dang ya'll are ollllldddddd


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Dang ya'll are ollllldddddd


I know








But not too old to refer to my newegg package as "bae"


----------



## Duality92

I built myself my first PC when I was 11. With the help of a local builder and my parents budget.

I had 3 grand.

I built this for Christmas 2000.

Pentium 3 800 MHz
ASUS TUV4X
512 MB of 100 MHz RAM
Gefore MX 2
40 GB Western Digital hard drive
a Grey mellenium case (I never had a beige case)
17" CRT Samsung Syncmaster monitor



Beofre this, I had a DOS box with a huge switch in the back that I had trouble flipping when I was young.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Dang ya'll are ollllldddddd


Nah, I think you're older than me. I've just been PC gaming for a long time with console gaming on/off.

1995-1997 - SNES/PS1
1996-2002 - PC (windows 95/98)
2001-2007 - PS2
2004-2009 - PC (windows XP/Vista/7)
2009-2012 - PS3
2011-present - PC (windows 7/8/8.1/10)


----------



## Dimensive

I got a Sega Master System when I was 4 or 5 (87/88) and have been switching between consoles/PC ever since.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I got a Sega Master System when I was 4 or 5 (87/88) and have been switching between consoles/PC ever since.


Same. Except I was only like 3 lol

If anyone wants to be friends, I'm on the twitch channel thing right now lol


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I got a Sega Master System when I was 4 or 5 (87/88) and have been switching between consoles/PC ever since.


Man, we must be the same exact age...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Wolf's current facebook profile pic:


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Wolf's current facebook profile pic:


qft


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Wolf's current facebook profile pic:


Somebody needs to hydrate


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Man, we must be the same exact age...


Turned 33 back in March, feel like I'm 90 at times.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Turned 33 back in March, feel like I'm 90 at times.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Turned 33 back in March, feel like I'm 90 at times.


That'll be me in September.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

5 MINUTES AND WE'RE LIVE!


----------



## Duality92

LIVE IN LIKE NOW SOON SOMETHING


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> LIVE IN LIKE NOW SOON SOMETHING


Nightbot be hatin' on those all caps


----------



## Duality92

I got hit hard. Thrice.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I got hit hard. Thrice.


I'll set you up with mod powers next time. Just remind me, you sweet Canadian.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I got hit hard. Thrice.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll set you up with mod powers next time. Just remind me, you sweet Canadian.
Click to expand...

Wolf, pretty sure you lost your mod powers after this podcast.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Shoutout to Mark for sticking around two hours later:


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It's 12:26 and we're all signing off now. Mark, you're a madman. Two and a half hours of our shenanigans.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

What are we still doing here....


----------



## catmmm

Next week, assuming I have no issues with my build, I will be in TS.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Next week, assuming I have no issues with my build, I will be in TS.


This your Node 804 build?


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> This your Node 804 build?


YUP!



Only thing missing is the GPU which isn't coming until Monday.







lol


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Just use integrated graphics.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Just use integrated graphics.


I had to do that on my most recent build when I had to wait for my old 670 FTW. It was worth it just to get the OS installed, drivers updated, etc.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> YUP!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing missing is the GPU which isn't coming until Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Nice selection of parts. What GPU did you go with?


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> YUP!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing missing is the GPU which isn't coming until Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice selection of parts. What GPU did you go with?
Click to expand...

I think she went with a 1060, like me (talked about it in OMPT).


----------



## Nestala

Oh yeah @catmmm, once the gpu arrives, do a build log!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Oh yeah @catmmm, once the gpu arrives, do a build log!


I second this!!!!!!! You best do this, Catskis.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> I think she went with a 1060, like me (talked about it in OMPT).


Too many Nvidia shills in here.


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> I think she went with a 1060, like me (talked about it in OMPT).
> 
> 
> 
> Too many Nvidia shills in here.
Click to expand...

Totes







.

It all came down to price/performance and availability. Not a single AIB 480 is available even today.

Edit: That is, I'm talking about my situation here in Europe.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Too many Nvidia shills in here.


NVIDIA FTW, you dirty little handsome guy.

Btw, I'm tweeting the snot out of Terry Crews right now to come on the show. So, if any of you are on Twitter, hound him! Use @overclocknet in the tweet and add me if you'd like. WE ARE GOING TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Oh yeah @catmmm, once the gpu arrives, do a build log!


Do I really have to? Lol


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Do I really have to? Lol


I'll give you cash to do it.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> I think she went with a 1060, like me (talked about it in OMPT).


Ah nice. I'm waiting for EVGA's ACX 3.0 1060. Love that black all around.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I'll give you cash to do it.


I don't think I've ever done a build log,

HOW DO I MAKE IT COOL?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I don't think I've ever done a build log,
> 
> HOW DO I MAKE IT COOL?


Well, you feed your cat, put on some jammie jams, eat a snack, admire the wealth of PC parts, snap some pics as you assemble, eat another snack, pet your cat, take a pee break, and finish it up!







Wolfy's guide to build logs.


----------



## catmmm

I think I can do that. Maybe.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Totes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It all came down to price/performance and availability. Not a single AIB 480 is available even today.
> 
> Edit: That is, I'm talking about my situation here in Europe.


Yeah, I think the prices are about the same if not in Nvidia's favor everywhere but North America and Europe on this side of the Iron Curtain.

Meh. Can't exactly say I regret my decision, but I definitely would have gotten a 4GiB card had I known the VRAM could be unlocked (because logic). Apparently there have been no reports of 480s _not_ unlocking from 4GiB to 8GiB. Save yourself $40 if you're buying a reference card I guess.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I totally forgot that I need to gift Day One: Garry's Incident to Erik from XFX.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I totally forgot that I need to gift Day One: Garry's Incident to Erik from XFX.


Gift me something cool too. Kthx.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Gift me something cool too. Kthx.


What's dem Steam names, Catdawg?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Just use integrated graphics.


Integrated graphics are the best. If they weren't, they wouldn't be integrated.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I totally forgot that I need to gift Day One: Garry's Incident to Erik from XFX.


Do you want there to not be any more guests? Because this is how you stop people from being guests.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Do you want there to not be any more guests? Because this is how you stop people from being guests.


Well, you may be on to something... None of our previous guests have responded to our messages. One of them even got a restraining order on us AND it happened right after I sent the Day One: Garry's Incident.

P.S. My Steam friend list is quickly filling up with "so and so Already owns this game". It's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> What's dem Steam names, Catdawg?


Ummm
catmmm

I think,


----------



## andrews2547

This one http://steamcommunity.com/id/catmmm/


----------



## catmmm

Yeah! He gots it


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I'll give you cash to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever done a build log,
> 
> HOW DO I MAKE IT COOL?
Click to expand...

Puppies. And/or Wolfsbora.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I don't think I've ever done a build log,
> 
> HOW DO I MAKE IT COOL?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you feed your cat, put on some jammie jams, eat a snack, admire the wealth of PC parts, snap some pics as you assemble, eat another snack, pet your cat, take a pee break, and finish it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfy's guide to build logs.
Click to expand...

Also this.


----------



## catmmm

Who is the guest tomorrow?
I have to ask because I am impatient


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

@rikkandrsn tried to ruin it last week.


----------



## Duality92

I've got some nice afterdark footage xD


----------



## frickfrock999

RADEON IS THE NEXT GUEST!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> RADEON IS THE NEXT GUEST!


Ooooo I'm hoping I'll have my computer finished before then. I have forgotten how to nerd and it's taking me forever.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Do it Cat!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

http://www.overclock.net/t/1607734/im-interviewing-amd-tonight-live-what-do-you-want-to-ask-them/0_20

Lady and gentlemen! Go there and say things now!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1607734/im-interviewing-amd-tonight-live-what-do-you-want-to-ask-them/0_20
> 
> Lady and gentlemen! Go there and say things now!


Why you heff to be AMD?


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Do it Cat!


I'm trying! Work, gym, sleep and food keep getting in my way.


----------



## andrews2547

You don't need sleep. Sleep is for the weak.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You don't need sleep. Sleep is for the weak.


I went to bed at 11 last night and I could hardly make it through the day. :/ #oldlady


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> @rikkandrsn tried to ruin it last week.


*
10/10 MUCH IMPROVED GOOD WORK RIKK*


















































































































Now if the dudes from that game with acrobatic rocket powered battle cars would actually pick a date to come on the show RikkAndrsn could rest easy.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I propose we threadban RikkAndrsn.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You don't need sleep. Sleep is for the weak.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to bed at 11 last night and I could hardly make it through the day. :/ #oldlady
Click to expand...

Well okay fine, keep the sleep.

But instead of working out, just don't eat dinner! Win win, and then you get tonsss more time.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Well okay fine, keep the sleep.
> But instead of working out, just don't eat dinner! Win win, and then you get tonsss more time.


Just finished assembling her and she at least turns on...tomorrow I will install everything. Now it's sleepy time


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Well okay fine, keep the sleep.
> But instead of working out, just don't eat dinner! Win win, and then you get tonsss more time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished assembling her and she at least turns on...tomorrow I will install everything. Now it's sleepy time
Click to expand...

Congrats!

Also, @Wolfsbora, I have a riddle for you.

*How do you get 30 drunk Canadians out of a pool?*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*"Please get out of the pool."*


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Also, @Wolfsbora
> , I have a riddle for you.
> 
> *How do you get 30 drunk Canadians out of a pool?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *"Please get out of the pool."*


"Eh? I'm so surrey. We'll get out. Thank you. Go Leafs, eh. Surrey"


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 10/10 MUCH IMPROVED GOOD WORK RIKK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if the dudes from that game with acrobatic rocket powered battle cars would actually pick a date to come on the show RikkAndrsn could rest easy.


stop Bob Doling


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Well okay fine, keep the sleep.
> 
> But instead of working out, just don't eat dinner! Win win, and then you get tonsss more time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished assembling her and she at least turns on...tomorrow I will install everything. Now it's sleepy time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Also, @Wolfsbora
> , I have a riddle for you.
> 
> *How do you get 30 drunk Canadians out of a pool?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *"Please get out of the pool."*
Click to expand...

My cat is 1/8th Canadian and this offends her.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

5 MINUTES AND WE'RE LIVE!


----------



## catmmm

Lies.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Lies.


Sweet sweet Cat is now the CYNICAL one.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Sweet sweet Cat is now the CYNICAL one.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*


WELL DONE. CAPS 4 LYFE.


----------



## catmmm




----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Hey. Cat.

<---


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Hey. Cat.
> 
> <---


Literally the second best avatar ever.


----------



## JackCY

This episode...
yet another friends meeting, no important questions answered.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> This episode...
> yet another friends meeting, no important questions answered.


I only listened to the first 20 minutes or so, but there was some discussion there. He made it quite clear there would be no talk of Vega or anything under NDA, as that should be obvious enough already. Depends on what your definition of important is, I guess. I'm gonna wrap up listening to it tonight. I thought throwing the question of the power specification on the 480 in there was a good decision, as that was blown way out of proportion from people who point blank don't understand how these things work.

Thracks is very cut and dry, his position is technical marketing and that's what he does - but at a level that's relevant to the masses


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Thracks called me a horrible person last night.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> This episode...
> yet another friends meeting, no important questions answered.


A lot of the questions that were asked weren't allowed to be answered.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Thracks called me a horrible person last night.


Well, it is a factual podcast.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> A lot of the questions that were asked weren't allowed to be answered.


"Allowed" meaning federal law here, not just AMD's announcement schedule, and that goes for any guest from a publicly traded company. _Apparently_ our they don't want to go to prison for a world exclusive.

Quote:


> Well, it is a factual podcast.


Thanks buddy.

EDIT: Forgot to delete a word, and then Simmons quoted it.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> "Allowed" meaning federal law here, not just AMD's announcement schedule, and that goes for any guest from a publicly traded company. *Apparently our they don't want to go to prison for a world exclusive.*


I don't see the issue here. World exclusives are love. World exclusives are life.


----------



## Dimensive

I listen in for the info and for the weirdness--mostly for the weirdness. Basically what I'm saying is, y'all are weird and I like it.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I listen in for the info and for the weirdness--mostly for the weirdness. Basically what I'm saying is, y'all are weird and I like it.


Basically this.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> A lot of the questions that were asked weren't allowed to be answered.


I get the VEGA but the rest, supply issues and price hiking? Come on.
I understand they are under some crazy USA laws that prohibit them to say anything because their stock price might get affected by it and US is paranoid for financial markets, but that doesn't mean they can't say anything at all.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I get the VEGA but the rest, supply issues and price hiking? Come on.
> I understand they are under some crazy USA laws that prohibit them to say anything because their stock price might get affected by it and US is paranoid for financial markets, but that doesn't mean they can't say anything at all.


It's better to not say anything than say something that may or may not get them in trouble.


----------



## tpi2007

So, what was actually answered that is worth mentioning?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> This episode...
> yet another friends meeting, no important questions answered.


Well I planned on discussing Brazilian fart porn in honour of the olympics, so that would have definitely added to the convo.

Unfortunately, I ended up having a minor case of death and was unable to make the podcast.


----------



## frickfrock999

That fresh new episode.


----------



## morencyam

I've been binging on all the past episodes on soundcloud the past few days. Absolutely love it! Great work guys!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I've been binging on all the past episodes on soundcloud the past few days. Absolutely love it! Great work guys!


The Pre-show and especially the after show is where it's at though. Let's just say there are many, many reasons why we can't record after-show and recommend you get on the TeamSpeak to enjoy all the extra and the VIP chat


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The Pre-show and especially the after show is where it's at though. Let's just say there are many, many reasons why we can't record after-show and recommend you get on the TeamSpeak to enjoy all the extra and the VIP chat


Can confirm.

10/10, would live again.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I've been binging on all the past episodes on soundcloud the past few days. Absolutely love it! Great work guys!
> 
> 
> 
> The Pre-show and especially the after show is where it's at though. Let's just say there are many, many reasons why we can't record after-show and recommend you get on the TeamSpeak to enjoy all the extra and the VIP chat
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I can't really listen live, so I always listen after the new episode has been posted to soundcloud


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't really listen live, so I always listen after the new episode has been posted to soundcloud


You live in Ohio. No excuse.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You live in Ohio. No excuse.


I have a 6 month old. By 9pm I'm usually passed out on the couch. Otherwise I would absolutely listen live


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I've been binging on all the past episodes on soundcloud the past few days. Absolutely love it! Great work guys!
> 
> 
> 
> The Pre-show and especially the after show is where it's at though. Let's just say there are many, many reasons why we can't record after-show and recommend you get on the TeamSpeak to enjoy all the extra and the VIP chat
Click to expand...

I too would love to listen to the after show chit chat, but living in a timezone that is out of a whack, I really can't. I want OCN to consider NSFW subforum.


----------



## catmmm

Maybe this week I'll be able to stay awake for the after show chatter.

This is doubtful though lol


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I've been binging on all the past episodes on soundcloud the past few days. Absolutely love it! Great work guys!
> 
> 
> 
> The Pre-show and especially the after show is where it's at though. Let's just say there are many, many reasons why we can't record after-show and recommend you get on the TeamSpeak to enjoy all the extra and the VIP chat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I too would love to listen to the after show chit chat, but living in a timezone that is out of a whack, I really can't. I want OCN to consider NSFW subforum.
Click to expand...

Or just allow NSFW in Off Topic at least







.


----------



## andrews2547

A NSFW section has been talked about many times before. It's not going to happen.


----------



## huzzug

Yes but this isn't going to be NSFW kind of NSFW. We are not asking Bonzai or Frick or Wolf to bare it all. Please try to understand what we wamt


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Yes but this isn't going to be NSFW kind of NSFW. We are not asking Bonzai or Frick or Wolf to bare it all. Please try to understand what we wamt


I know what you mean.

The sort of NSFW such as allowing swearing and other similar type things, not the funtime NSFW things. That will never be allowed, it's been discussed before multiple times.


----------



## Dimensive

"We are not asking Bonzai or Frick or Wolf to bare it all."

Speak for yourself.


----------



## huzzug

*sobs in the corner*


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I dunno guys, this place seems pretty NSFW to me. I don't think your boss would appreciate you reading it.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

You're NSFW.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> You're NSFW.


Duh, why else am I unemployed?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> So, what was actually answered that is worth mentioning?


Nothing. Or can those that were asking the questions sum up the most important and useful answers that were given.

To me they just chilled on live stream and there was no grilling and asking important questions at all.
You get more info from reddit AMD really.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Duh, why else am I unemployed?


Because you're a unicorn.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> You're NSFW.
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, why else am I unemployed?
Click to expand...

Your job is just doing nothing man. Try to look at the corn mill half full.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I'd bare it all if it meant one of you going to college/doing your dream.


----------



## morencyam

Suppose I would be able to listen to the pre- and post-show. Are those on twitch as well directly before and after the live podcast?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Suppose I would be able to listen to the pre- and post-show. Are those on twitch as well directly before and after the live podcast?


Before, no. After, yes until it starts to get wild and crazy. The real party isn't on Twitch.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Before, no. After, yes until it starts to get wild and crazy. The real party isn't on Twitch.


Is that what axipher was referring to with TeamSpeak?

I'm nearing the end of previous episodes, currently have about 10 left, and I'm getting depressed that I'll have to wait a week in between episodes. You guys are an absolute riot.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Is that what axipher was referring to with TeamSpeak?


----------



## catmmm

I demand to know the guest for this week!


----------



## andrews2547

Steve Jobs.


----------



## huzzug

That's one Job I'm definitely interested to see / hear.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I'd bare it all if it meant one of you going to college/doing your dream.


You gotz me papi?


----------



## rx7racer

Is TS going to be back up for tomorrow or are you all switching to some where else?

I usually nose in while doing some tanking on Thursdays hahaha, of course I guess I can just join on twitch









It's always a giggle worthy show with some decent info to boot from time to time.

Keep up the good work all of you!!







I think a good bit of us appreciate the effort.


----------



## frickfrock999

Wutttttt, is TS down?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Wutttttt, is TS down?


Are they finally updating it? :O


----------



## frickfrock999

If TS is down, we'll have to find another server.

Anybody own one we can squat in?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Uh oh, what did we do?! D:


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Uh oh, what did we do?! D:


This is all your fault.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

I can put a teamspeak up on my server if yall need it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I can put a teamspeak up on my server if yall need it.


So you can steal my internet?

I don't think so.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> If TS is down, we'll have to find another server.
> 
> Anybody own one we can squat in?


I have one if we need a server for the show, just shoot me a PM


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> So this is still being worked on but unfortunately for now this is out of my control until I have some further details.
> 
> I feel at this point I should state that we do not allow the promotion of outside VOIP services on OCN due to past problems that in a nutshell we are not willing to re-visit. As I understand another TS3 has been promoted via the Staff regarding foldathon results. Unfortunately this will not be able to take place on a third party venue due to the aforementioned reasons. This was an honest mistake mistake and partly my fault as I should have sent a periodic reminder stating this policy.
> 
> Thanks all.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> So this is still being worked on but unfortunately for now this is out of my control until I have some further details.
> 
> I feel at this point I should state that we do not allow the promotion of outside VOIP services on OCN due to past problems that in a nutshell we are not willing to re-visit. As I understand another TS3 has been promoted via the Staff regarding foldathon results. Unfortunately this will not be able to take place on a third party venue due to the aforementioned reasons. This was an honest mistake mistake and partly my fault as I should have sent a periodic reminder stating this policy.
> 
> Thanks all.
Click to expand...

What does that mean in layman's terms?


----------



## frickfrock999

I dunno. But we're good on alternatives now.









@Chipp @ENTERPRISE

Please help with TS server fix, mates. Without it, we will die.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> So this is still being worked on but unfortunately for now this is out of my control until I have some further details.
> 
> I feel at this point I should state that we do not allow the promotion of outside VOIP services on OCN due to past problems that in a nutshell we are not willing to re-visit. As I understand another TS3 has been promoted via the Staff regarding foldathon results. Unfortunately this will not be able to take place on a third party venue due to the aforementioned reasons. This was an honest mistake mistake and partly my fault as I should have sent a periodic reminder stating this policy.
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that mean in layman's terms?
Click to expand...

basically it means you caanot post info (IP or URL, etc) of a chat server (VoIP or text) on here, OCN only allows their TS server to be posted.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> basically it means you caanot post info (IP or URL, etc) of a chat server (VoIP or text) on here, OCN only allows their TS server to be posted.


but but but.... OCN TS is still down, been like days now, I feel like I'm the only one that uses it on an everyday basis.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I will be taking a look into the TS server in a little bit and see what we can do.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> basically it means you caanot post info (IP or URL, etc) of a chat server (VoIP or text) on here, OCN only allows their TS server to be posted.


So your rather cancel a show that has run every week without skipping, just because of one lousy rule?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Not my rules.

There is nothing stopping frickfrock and the others jumping on skype or something and streaming to twitch.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Not my rules.
> 
> *There is nothing stopping frickfrock and the others jumping on skype or something* and streaming to twitch.


Reported.
Quote:


> no promotion of outside VOIP service


No outside VOIP

EDIT: FIXED


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

?
Not sure what the link is for.


----------



## Alex132

Topkek


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> "We are not asking Bonzai or Frick or Wolf to bare it all."
> 
> Speak for yourself.


You got PM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> So, what was actually answered that is worth mentioning?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. Or can those that were asking the questions sum up the most important and useful answers that were given.
> 
> To me they just chilled on live stream and there was no grilling and asking important questions at all.
> You get more info from reddit AMD really.
Click to expand...

Finally, someone who gets it! 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Before, no. After, yes until it starts to get wild and crazy. The real party isn't on Twitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what axipher was referring to with TeamSpeak?
> 
> I'm nearing the end of previous episodes, currently have about 10 left, and I'm getting depressed that I'll have to wait a week in between episodes. You guys are an absolute riot.
Click to expand...

<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> Is TS going to be back up for tomorrow or are you all switching to some where else?
> 
> I usually nose in while doing some tanking on Thursdays hahaha, of course I guess I can just join on twitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always a giggle worthy show with some decent info to boot from time to time.
> 
> Keep up the good work all of you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a good bit of us appreciate the effort.


<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Not my rules.
> 
> There is nothing stopping frickfrock and the others jumping on skype or something and streaming to twitch.


Ever tried to have 5 people on Skype? + They use teamspeak features such as the record function.

I only go for the live show. Otherwise forget it.

Who made that rule anyway? Admin? There should be exceptions to rules, especially for staff or OCN sanctioned functions.


----------



## Duality92

It says we can't advertize it, but what it we just get one private via PM for some, the rest would be on twitch?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> It says we can't advertize it, but what it we just get one private via PM for some, the rest would be on twitch?


I think this is a good idea.

Another TS server can be set up, but only the podcast hosts can join it. The podcast is also broadcast on Twitch alongside TS, so it can still be live and the hosts can make use of the record feature that TS has.

Then once the official OCN TS server is back up, things can go back to normal.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> It says we can't advertize it, but what it we just get one private via PM for some, the rest would be on twitch?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a good idea.
> 
> Another TS server can be set up, but only the podcast hosts can join it. The podcast is also broadcast on Twitch alongside TS, so it can still be live and the hosts can make use of the record feature that TS has.
> 
> Then once the official OCN TS server is back up, things can go back to normal.
Click to expand...

It's not like I would want all you scrubs using mah bandwidths for more than one night anyways.


----------



## andrews2547

Does anyone know if the TS server has been fixed yet?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Does anyone know if the TS server has been fixed yet?


I tried and it didn't work.

I guess it's good we got John Carmack scheduled for next week.


----------



## catmmm

who broke it?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who broke it?


Probably CynicalUnicorn.


----------



## catmmm

I refuse to believe it!


----------



## Duality92

What's going on guys, I'm freaking out.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

@ENTERPRISE and @frickfrock999 are both offline and so is TS.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hello everyone--due to unforseen circumstances we will NOT be broadcasting an episode tonight.

Sorry folks! We'll keep you updated on the next one.


----------



## morencyam

Figures the one night I try to listen live there are problems


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Sorry guys.

The Podcasts will be back, It was unfortunate that our TS server went down just as everyone was preparing for the Podcast.

We are now working on our new TS and should be ready soon.

Thanks,
E


----------



## Simmons572

Changing the topic slightly, the gf found this outside of Baltimore over the weekend, and I immediately though of you guys. I think I heard it talked about during one of the podcasts?

IMO I think it tastes better than regular pepsi. This stuff is awesome


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the topic slightly, the gf found this outside of Baltimore over the weekend, and I immediately though of you guys. I think I heard it talked about during one of the podcasts?
> 
> IMO I think it tastes better than regular pepsi. This stuff is awesome


Lol I found some this weekend and of course, my fiancé had to have it. I don't drink soda anymore so I didn't try.


----------



## candy_van

You guys talked about Crystal Pepsi without me?









Stupid new schedule has me getting home late Thursdays now.
If I find out you guys talk about New Coke next there are going to be serious repercussions.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> If I find out you guys talk about New Coke next there are going to be serious repercussions.


Does anybody talk about New Coke? I thought Coca-Cola tried to erase that ever happening.


----------



## andrews2547

New Coke is like jazz. It will be around forever.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Does anybody talk about New Coke? I thought Coca-Cola tried to erase that ever happening.


They tried but those who had their worlds flipped upside down without warning will never forget.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> New Coke is like jazz. It will be around forever.


I was looking for that exact .gif


----------



## catmmm

Is there going to be a podcast tomorrow?


----------



## frickfrock999

Sorry all, no show tonight.

Burying bodies.

ttyl


----------



## andrews2547

The podcast isn't cancelled again, is it? D:


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Sorry all, no show tonight.
> 
> Burying bodies.
> 
> ttyl


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The podcast isn't cancelled again, is it? D:


seems so...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

As stated, there will be no show tonight. We will be back up as soon as possible, this is due to mitigating circumstances.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I hope Gabe isn't too upset that we have to reschedule.


----------



## catmmm

Who cares about him? WHAT ABOUT YOUR CHEERLEADER?

I can't do my thing!


----------



## huzzug

Cynic is being cynical on this year's year end sale


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

So there is still no Radio Show because the OCN teamspeak is down?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> So there is still no Radio Show because the OCN teamspeak is down?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1355476/overclock-net-presents-its-own-teamspeak-3-server


----------



## Simmons572

Will there be an official explanation why it was cancelled this week?

Sorry, I just miss the show


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Booooooooooooooo


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Will there be an official explanation why it was cancelled this week?
> 
> Sorry, I just miss the show


Yes. Officially, the show is canceled because we're cancelling the show.

I would be a good PR guy.


----------



## huzzug

That's just a cynic in you that's talking


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Yes. Officially, the show is canceled because we're cancelling the show.
> 
> I would be a good PR guy.


Thank


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Will there be an official explanation why it was cancelled this week?
> 
> Sorry, I just miss the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Officially, the show is canceled because we're cancelling the show.
> 
> I would be a good PR guy.
Click to expand...

I would just like to say its so amazing how many of you want to tune into the Radio Show this week. Wow. Incredible. Our minds are blown.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I would just like to say its so amazing how many of you want to tune into the Radio Show this week. Wow. Incredible. Our minds *our* blown.


are*


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I would just like to say its so amazing how many of you want to tune into the Radio Show this week. Wow. Incredible. Our minds *ARE* blown.
> 
> 
> 
> are*
Click to expand...

No clue what you are blabbing about mate.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> No clue what you are blabbing about mate.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> No clue what you are blabbing about mate.
Click to expand...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I would just like to say its so amazing how many of you want to tune into the Radio Show this week. Wow. Incredible. Our minds are blown.


ikr? I'm surprised we didn't start losing viewers when I became a regular.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> ikr? I'm surprised we didn't start losing viewers when I became a regular.


You guys will if this keeps up. I need a reliable show that I can pop into, sit on audio mute the whole time and then leave.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

My wife is at the point where she thinks its weird I'm not listening to things on Thursday nights.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Will there be an official explanation why it was cancelled this week?
> 
> Sorry, I just miss the show


Didn't you see Frick's note? We're busy burying bodies.

We had guests complain about the stench, so we had to do something.

There are a LOT of bodies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> My wife is at the point where she thinks its weird I'm not listening to things on Thursday nights.


Damn, we can't disappoint the wife!


----------



## Silent Scone

Sure you can, most guys do on a nightly schedule.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sure you can, most guys do on a nightly schedule.


savage


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sure you can, most guys do on a nightly schedule.


qft!!!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> qft!!!


savager.


----------



## candy_van

Savage. Fred Savage.


----------



## Dimensive

So, there's going to be a podcast this Thursday, right? Right?!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> So, there's going to be a podcast this Thursday, right? Right?!


Everyone show up at the regular time anyway, we will make our own show of no hosts are present.


----------



## candy_van

So a webisode of a podcast. Got it.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> So, there's going to be a podcast this Thursday, right? Right?!


Frick is in jail for indecent exposure,


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Frick is in jail for indecent exposure,


I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Frick is in jail for indecent exposure,


Can confirm. Seen things I shouldn't have seen.


----------



## catmmm

If there isn't a podcast this week, I might have to hang up my spirit torches.

I CAN'T CHEER FOR SOMETHING THAT ISN'T HAPPENING!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> If there isn't a podcast this week, I might have to hang up my spirit torches.
> 
> I CAN'T CHEER FOR SOMETHING THAT ISN'T HAPPENING!


We're only Tuesday, calm down kitteh


----------



## catmmm

I knows. I'm just sayin !!!!


----------



## huzzug

You keep the pom poms ready. I'll get Frick and the gang their glitter suit


----------



## catmmm

I'd love to see the boys dancing in glitter suits.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I'd love to see the boys dancing in glitter suits.


Find me a suit, I'll do it. I've done worst in my younger days.


----------



## huzzug

Mounting motherboards without the standoffs is not worst by any stretch of the imagination. Most here have done


----------



## catmmm

This is what I'm imagining.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

After speaking with Frick we should be good to go for the Podcast tomorrow.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> After speaking with Frick we should be good to go for the Podcast tomorrow.


Oh you are a beautiful creature.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> After speaking with Frick we should be good to go for the Podcast tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are a beautiful creature.
Click to expand...

Lol, coming from you..it means the world to me


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Lol, coming from you..it means the world to me


Nothing but love for you, bro...always. <3


----------



## Wolfsbora

Only the term BRUH in caps is correct in this thread.


----------



## BonzaiTree

What about brosef or brosephine?


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> What about brosef or brosephine?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> So, there's going to be a podcast this Thursday, right? Right?!


BRUHzaitree


----------



## candy_van

Brah is also acceptable for bro-ism.

BRAHnzaitree has a good ring too it.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Only the term BRUH in caps is correct in this thread.


You're not my mom.

#idowhatiwant


----------



## huzzug

Hey, its me. Your mum


----------



## catmmm

Wait, who is the guest this week?


----------



## Dimensive

Yea, who is the guest and where's the 804 build log, catmmm?


----------



## frickfrock999

No guest, just the boys and toys.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Yea, who is the guest and where's the 804 build log, catmmm?


I didn't do it. I'm lazy.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> No guest, just the boys and toys.


OooooOooo boy toy party. My fave.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I didn't do it. I'm lazy.


You gotta at least show it off on the Fractal Design Case Club.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> You gotta at least show it off on the Fractal Design Case Club.


Ohh, that's right, she's building in a Fractal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I didn't do it. I'm lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OooooOooo boy toy party. My fave.


Are you building in a Node 804?


----------



## catmmm

I already built it. It's done and yes, it's a 804


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I already built it. It's done and yes, it's a 804


Just shot you a PM like BANG BANG


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

This is going down tonight right?


----------



## catmmm

I'm guessing not.

Got my spirit torches out for nothing and tweeted my love for nothing.









You guys are taking advantage of me!


----------



## frickfrock999

WE LIVE BABY


----------



## frickfrock999

That fresh new episode.









https://soundcloud.com/overclock-net/episode-32-no-mans-hype


----------



## andrews2547

Awww yiss


----------



## Wolfsbora

I can't wait to hear how sexy I am when I'm not on an episode!!!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I can't wait to hear how sexy I am when I'm not on an episode!!!


You not being there last night might explain why it got started late


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I can't wait to hear how sexy I am when I'm not on an episode!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You not being there last night might explain why it got started late
Click to expand...











I know what I'm doing.

Maybe.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> You not being there last night might explain why it got started late


Ooooooo snap!! Wolfsbora brings the organization to the show! Boom.


----------



## catmmm

I hope there's a show this week!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> No guest, just the boys and toys.
> 
> 
> 
> OooooOooo boy toy party. My fave.
Click to expand...


----------



## frickfrock999

No show this week, we'll be back to normal next week though!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> No show this week, we'll be back to normal next week though!


----------



## Duality92




----------



## morencyam

This makes me a sad panda


----------



## andrews2547

Podcast tomorrow?


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Podcast tomorrow?


I'm not getting my hopes up


----------



## frickfrock999

Hell yes podcast tommorow.

WE DOIN' IT LIVE.


----------



## huzzug

I'll go grab my jar of Nutella and Nachos. Would be great for early morning binge listening


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Hell yes podcast tommorow.
> 
> WE DOIN' IT LIVE.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*


OH HO! IS THAT SO.

*YOU'RE UNINVITED.*


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Hell yes podcast tommorow.
> 
> WE DOIN' IT LIVE.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> OH HO! IS THAT SO.
> 
> *YOU'RE UNINVITED.*


It's because I'm a girl...isn't it?









Sexist!


----------



## Duality92




----------



## nvidiaftw12

Lemme check my podcastometer.

.....

It said "Not likely".


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*


"Sit"?! SEXIST!!!!!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

6:41 until the show!


----------



## axipher

Not holding my breath, but I'll leave TS3 signed in to boost the viewer count


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Not holding my breath, but I'll leave TS3 signed in to boost the viewer count


Alright buddy, just for that, show's cancelled.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Alright buddy, just for that, show's cancelled.


We could always have an alternate "OCN members Torches and Pitchforks" show. I imagine most of us have a Twitch account.


----------



## frickfrock999

Way too much stuff happened today not to have a show anyway.









It's gon' be goooood.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Way too much stuff happened today not to have a show anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gon' be goooood.


It better be good, otherwise I will do something to @CynicalUnicorn


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It better be good, otherwise I will do something to @CynicalUnicorn


Ooh ooh! Can I watch?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It better be good, otherwise I will do something to @CynicalUnicorn


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Ooh ooh! Can I watch?


For a small one time donation of $5 to his patreon you can have a whack too.


----------



## andrews2547

Not like that. I was thinking more along the lines of quoting him out of context again and putting it in my sig.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Podcast tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Hell yes podcast tommorow.
> 
> WE DOIN' IT LIVE.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Lemme check my podcastometer.
> 
> .....
> 
> It said "Not likely".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Way too much stuff happened today not to have a show anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gon' be goooood.


Y'all need Jesus.

But yeah WE DOING IT LIVE BOYZ N GIRLZ.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not like that. I was thinking more along the lines of quoting him out of context again and putting it in my sig.


Darn it, so I just cut off this broom handle for nothing then.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Y'all need Jesus.
> 
> But yeah WE DOING IT LIVE BOYZ N GIRLZ.


I look like him, good enough?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Y'all need Jesus.
> 
> But yeah WE DOING IT LIVE BOYZ N GIRLZ.
> 
> 
> 
> I look like him, good enough?
Click to expand...

I have a story about a guy who looked like Jesus...maybe I'll talk aboot it on the podcast tonight


----------



## andrews2547

I see the pre-show bants is excellent.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I see the pre-show bants is excellent.


Yes.

Also thanks to andrews, I can now play whatever audio I want into Teamspeak without also broadcasting others' voices. It's the context of the most recent quote in his sig.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up


----------



## BonzaiTree

HAY BAYBEEEEEE

We live boyz n girlz.

https://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


I love this.









It's lies tho


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I love this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's lies tho


In my defence, I did post that around 1 minute before you joined.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

@andrews2547 what are you doing


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> @andrews2547 what are you doing


I have no idea.


----------



## catmmm

Is there going to be a show this week?

If yes, is there going to be a guest?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Yep. There is going to be a cat-giraffe.


----------



## frickfrock999

If you wanna be on the show, we can def arrange it.

Just show up and you're in.

We're so very selective.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> If you wanna be on the show, we can def arrange it.
> 
> Just show up and you're in.
> 
> We're so very selective.


Can I be there live?


----------



## frickfrock999

Yes


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Can I be a guest?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yes


Aww yiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Can I be a guest?


I don't think you're podcast material.

I suppose you are good for getting quotes though.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yep. There is going to be a cat-giraffe.


A cat giraffe!?!?!???


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> A cat giraffe!?!?!???


----------



## frickfrock999

And to reiterate, there will no longer be edited/downloadable Soundcloud episodes of the show from now on.

All episodes can still be accessed from Twitch's stream archives though!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> And to reiterate, there will no longer be edited/downloadable Soundcloud episodes of the show from now on.
> 
> All episodes can still be accessed from Twitch's stream archives though!


Wait why? (Just curious)


----------



## obikenobi27

What about Google Play and iTunes? I haven't been live in a while, but I still listen to next day casts on the road.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Wait why? (Just curious)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> What about Google Play and iTunes? I haven't been live in a while, but I still listen to next day casts on the road.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I just don't have the time to edit them anymore. Editing a full episode takes forever and I'm always running around nowadays.

G Play and Itunes won't be up eitheir. It'll just be the live Twitch show, but you can always download the audio from the Twitch archive using Jdownloader or Twitchtools. I do it with a few podcasts.


----------



## andrews2547

I would offer to do the edits, such as replacing the intro with something by Skrillex or Mr Weebl then cut @CynicalUnicorn out completely, but I would probably not want to do it again after I finish editing the first episode.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

andrews please don't bully me.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I love andrews pure honesty haha. Cynical, you're still like a son to me, now go polish your mother's piano before the tickle monster gets you!


----------



## frickfrock999

*Going live in a few mins!

https://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv*


----------



## Dimensive

I forgot it was Thursday!


----------



## obikenobi27

ts.overclock.net:9103


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Tharsis
YXXLF-PXYRK-NVABD

Savage Lands
GIV20-4E0DK-J068N

Kholat
VIYZQ-WR34A-BJBCB

Shelter
QCW9R-AA9MJ-CPE7V


----------



## catmmm




----------



## morbid_bean

I am forever scarred for life by the crunch sound of a tarantula...... Thanks alot @frickfrock999

I just had to look it up...


----------



## andrews2547

I've been meaning to watch that.


----------



## frickfrock999

The sac crunch is probably the worst bit.


----------



## frickfrock999

That same dude also eats a giant live scorpion.



Which, if you can beleive, sounds even worse.


----------



## huzzug

This just meh.. Bear Grills the one who provides the crunchiest snacking in the wild


----------



## catmmm

Is there going to be a podcast tonight?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Is there going to be a podcast tonight?


I hope so, I cleared a spot in my schedule and everything.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Is there going to be a podcast tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, I cleared a spot in my schedule and everything.
Click to expand...

It's not a question of if there will be a podcast. It's a question of whether or not Cynical can refrain from a disaster like last week.









It was a very entertaining Podcast for those of us in the TS though.


----------



## axipher

Quote:
Originally Posted by *obikenobi27* 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *axipher* 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Is there going to be a podcast tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, I cleared a spot in my schedule and everything.
> 
> It's not a question of if there will be a podcast. It's a question of whether or not Cynical can refrain from a disaster like last week. " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/lachen.gif" />
> 
> It was a very entertaining Podcast for those of us in the TS though.


Let's just all show up anyway.


----------



## catmmm

K.

TS party


----------



## obikenobi27

TS parties da best.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Actually, I totally support that idea. A Thursday night get together with the show just being an added bonus!


----------



## Simmons572

I've got a 3 hour drive during the podcast, so I will have to get the TS app installed on my phone again. Twitch uses too much bandwidth to maintain a stable connection in the Mountains of WV


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Actually, I totally support that idea. A Thursday night get together with the show just being an added bonus!


You better support it. I MISS YOU!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I've got a 3 hour drive during the podcast, so I will have to get the TS app installed on my phone again. Twitch uses too much bandwidth to maintain a stable connection in the Mountains of WV


Ahhhh, the beautiful Appalachia!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> You better support it. I MISS YOU!


I MISS YOU TOO, CATSKIS!!! Tweet me more!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> It's not a question of if there will be a podcast. It's a question of whether or not Cynical can refrain from a disaster like last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a very entertaining Podcast for those of us in the TS though.


For the record, it was only a disaster for ten minutes.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> For the record, it was only a disaster for ten minutes.


Yeah. The whole time I was talking


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> For the record, it was only a disaster for ten minutes.


Sounds like I need to go look up the VOD during lunch...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> For the record, it was only a disaster for ten minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. The whole time I was talking
Click to expand...

The podcast can't handle the presence of the Cat


----------



## Wolfsbora

WAIT. CATSKIS was on the PODCAST last week???


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> WAIT. CATSKIS was on the PODCAST last week???


You missed out man, should have been there.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I should have told my sick child to suck it up, send him off into the woods on a vision quest, and done the show!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I should have told my sick child to suck it up, send him off into the woods on a vision quest, and done the show!


Just install Teamspeak3 on your phone so you can just pop-in and check. Use andrews username as your phone's account or something so no one actually knows you are checking in on the show


----------



## Wolfsbora

Btw, I'm not sure I shared this with you guys, but how awesome is this:



An artist's rendering of me playing my Gorf arcade game. That's right, I AM AWESOME. Now give some cash.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Btw, I'm not sure I shared this with you guys, but how awesome is this:
> 
> 
> 
> An artist's rendering of me playing my Gorf arcade game. That's right, I AM AWESOME. Now give some cash.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*


YES. Now that is respect.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Actually, I totally support that idea. A Thursday night get together with the show just being an added bonus!


We had something like that. It was called "OCN Community Game Night" or something like that. Then the higher-ups too a dull, rusty knife and slowly over the course of a few weeks, stabbed it repeatedly until it died.

It was pretty much the best thing this site has ever done. Way better than this show.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> We had something like that. It was called "OCN Community Game Night" or something like that. Then the higher-ups too a dull, rusty knife and slowly over the course of a few weeks, stabbed it repeatedly until it died.
> 
> It was pretty much the best thing this site has ever done. Way better than this show.


To be fair, we had an actual budget for that show.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> WAIT. CATSKIS was on the PODCAST last week???


Yeah I mostly hid in the shadows and only chimed in a few times though lol


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> For the record, it was only a disaster for ten minutes.


VOD was a good time


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> It's not a question of if there will be a podcast. It's a question of whether or not Cynical can refrain from a disaster like last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a very entertaining Podcast for those of us in the TS though.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, it was only a disaster for ten minutes.
Click to expand...

If you count the time the podcast is supposed to start, it was a disaster for nearly a half hour. That's just 10 minutes more than the usual starting time though. It's okay though. Things like this give the podcast character.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It was pretty much the best thing this site has ever done. Way better than this show.


Well, that's some fun feedback...


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Well, that's some fun feedback...


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> If you count the time the podcast is _supposed_ to start, it was a disaster for nearly a half hour. That's just 10 minutes more than the usual starting time though. It's okay though. Things like this give the podcast character.


I can't remember the last time we started on time lol


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> If you count the time the podcast is supposed to start, it was a disaster for nearly a half hour. That's just 10 minutes more than the usual starting time though. It's okay though. Things like this give the podcast character.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the last time we started on time lol
Click to expand...

Never. Pretty sure it's never.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

We're live ON TIME in 2 minutes!


----------



## morbid_bean

Well guys its been real  Until next time









FIX IT @el gappo!!!! or find somone who can....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Well, that's some fun feedback...


Just being honest.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Well guys its been real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIX IT @el gappo
> !!!! or find somone who can....


I just had to quote this. I have nothing to add lol


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Well, that's some fun feedback...
> 
> 
> 
> Just being honest.
Click to expand...

Insert "you're not wrong, you're just a cornflake".jpg


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Insert "you're not wrong, you're just a cornflake".jpg


Step 1.

Convert show from talk show to community gaming night.

Step 2. ???

Step 3. Success.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Insert "you're not wrong, you're just a cornflake".jpg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Step 1.
> 
> Convert show from talk show to community gaming night.
> 
> Step 2. ???
> 
> Step 3. Success.


I am getting the feeling you just simply do not like the show...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I am getting the feeling you just simply do not like the show...


Look at my rig. It's pretty evident new stuff doesn't interest me much. I like the banter. That's why I'm often there before and after, but not during.

To be fair, others might like the show for it's content, but errybody loved the game night. We even had Admin come one night. I've never seen Admin on the podcast.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Look at my rig. It's pretty evident new stuff doesn't interest me much. I like the banter. That's why I'm often there before and after, but not during.
> 
> To be fair, others might like the show for it's content, but errybody loved the game night. We even had Admin come one night. I've never seen Admin on the podcast.


I wasn't around for the game night so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Look at my rig. It's pretty evident new stuff doesn't interest me much. I like the banter. That's why I'm often there before and after, but not during.
> 
> To be fair, others might like the show for it's content, but errybody loved the game night. We even had Admin come one night. I've never seen Admin on the podcast.


Admin is no longer with us (and I only mean as part of the community). We did have Chipp on the crossover episode with Head-Fi.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> *Admin is no longer with us (and I only mean as part of the community).* We did have Chipp on the crossover episode with Head-Fi.


Shh, that's the joke.


----------



## frickfrock999

Hi all!

So for those that missed the stream, the show will be going on permanent hiatus for a while. Our Twitch and front page stuff just isn't meshing well and is basically broken. I talked to management and it doesn't look like it's going get fixed for a while, if it does at all.

Anyhow! Thanks all of you for joining us! It was a fun show!









Seb


----------



## andrews2547

D:

RIP


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I talked to management and it doesn't look like it's going get fixed for a while, if it does at all.


In other words, everybody ask management when it will be fixed.









EDIT: And for whatever it's worth, I'm compiling an archive of the series since SoundCloud might disappear in a couple years. Money problems or something along those lines. PM me *no earlier than 2017* if you want it.


----------

